# Welches Einsteigerbike?



## Renegado (5. Oktober 2006)

Diese Frage beschÃ¤ftigt wohl jeden der mit dem Gedanken spielt den BMX Sport zu erlenen. So wie jeden Tag, laÃ ich heute wieder solch einen Thread. Deshalb mÃ¶chte ich hier einige BMXrÃ¤der auflisten die fÃ¼r den Anfang geeignet sind:

Budget bis 300â¬:
~~~~~~~~~~
Vormerk: Da es in dieser Preisklasse kaum wirkliche BMX Marken bzw. KomplettrÃ¤der gibt, mÃ¶chte ich dennoch sagen das es fÃ¼r den Anfang komplett reicht sich solch ein Rad zu beschaffen.

1.  DK 8 Pack:  299,90 â¬






2. EASTERN-BIKES Traildigger: 299,95 â¬





3. Felt Ethic: 279,00 â¬





4. GT Bump: 299.00 â¬





5. HOFFMAN-BIKES Rhythm EL1: 299,00 â¬





6. WETHEPEOPLE 2007 Nova: 299,99 â¬






Budget bis 600â¬:
~~~~~~~~~~
Vormerk: Das ist schon mal die Mittelklasse fÃ¼r alle BMXKomplettrÃ¤der.

1. DK 4 Pack: 559.90 â¬	 





2.DK Dayton: 629.90 â¬	





3.EASTERN-BIKES Jane Atom: 499.95 â¬	 





4.EASTERN-BIKES Ace Of Spades Atom: 539.95 â¬	





5.FEDERAL Foundation: 449.00 â¬	





6.WETHEPEOPLE Darkness: 399.00 â¬	





7.WETHEPEOPLE 2007 Addict: 469.95 â¬ 





ab 600â¬
~~~~~
Vormerk: Ab dieser Preisklasse wÃ¼rde ich mein Fahrrad sicher aber langsam selber aufbauen. Da ab diesem Budget die mÃ¶glichkeit besteht das Fahrrad nach eigenen WÃ¼nschen aufzubauen. Wobei die Regel gilt: Je mehr Kohle je bessere Parts, das mÃ¼sste jedem klar sein!Zur Suche von Parts sollte man aber bitte die SuFu erst nutzen bevor man(n) sinnlos Threads erstellt !

Bei Anregungen und weiteren Ideen einfach posten!


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2006)

Du hast erstmal gute Arbeit geleistet. Nur beim letzten Punkt wÃ¼rde ich widersprechen. FÃ¼r 600â¬ ein qualitatives Rad selbst aufzubauen dÃ¼rfte nur mÃ¶glich sein, wenn man die meisten Parts gebraucht kauft.
Auch in dieser Preisklasse bieten Hersteller noch KomplettrÃ¤der an, z.B. Wethepeople mit dem 4 Seasons oder dem Phoenix Pro fÃ¼r noch etwas mehr.

Zudem kÃ¶nntest du deinen Beitrag evtl. nochmal editieren und noch Stolen Bikes mit auffÃ¼hren. Bilder findest du in einem der anderen Threads, gepostet von RedRex. Man kÃ¶nnte sie auch noch hier dazunehmen, aber es wÃ¤r schÃ¶ner, wenn alle RÃ¤der mehr oder weniger in einem Post drin wÃ¤ren.

*Was man evtl. beim Einstieg und bei den RÃ¤dern beachten sollte:*

- wenn man z.B. schon MTB gefahren ist oder wirklich vor hat, ambitionierter BMXer zu werden, sollte man auf 4130 Crmo Teile achten, vor allem sollten Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker aus diesem Material bestehen. Die gÃ¼nstigsten RÃ¤der mit groÃem "Crmo Anteil" bietet mMn Stolen.

- wenn es um RÃ¤der geht, die fÃ¼r Kinder gedacht sind, darf man den ersten Punkt auch erstmal vernachlÃ¤ssigen

- Die QualitÃ¤t der Anbauteile spielt auch eine Rolle. FÃ¼r etwa 400â¬ darf man kein perfektes Rad erwarten und wird es auch nicht bekommen, da die Hersteller auch Abstriche machen mÃ¼ssen. Dennoch lohnt es, sich Ã¼ber die Lager zu informieren, im Idealfall handelt es sich um SB Lager (sealed bearing/ gedichtete Lager), meist aber um gÃ¼nstigere Kugellager (BB - ball bearing/ ungedichtete Lager). Gedichtete Lager sind langlebiger als BB Lager, sind aber fÃ¼r den absoluten AnfÃ¤nger auch erstmal zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen. 

- achtet vor allem noch auf 3teilige Kurbeln. Bei den meisten gÃ¼nstigen RÃ¤dern kommen nur einteilige Kurbeln zum Einsatz. Diese sind schwer und verbiegen dafÃ¼r sehr leicht. Ideal sind sind 3teilige Hohlkurbeln, da diese stabiler und etwas leichter sind als evtl. geschmiedete Versionen.
Wenn ihr von einer einteiligen auf eine dreiteilige Kurbel aufrÃ¼stet, denkt an die unterschiedlichen Pedalgewinde. Bei einer einteiligen wird ein 1/2" Gewinde verwendet, bei dreiteiligen ein 9/16" Gewinde (wie bei normalen MTB Kurbeln). 

- achtet VOR dem Kauf auf die richtige OberrohrlÃ¤nge. Diese ist zwar grÃ¶Ãtenteils Geschmackssache, dennoch werdet ihr keinen SpaÃ haben, wenn ihr 190cm groÃ seid und ein Rad mit 20" Oberrohr kauft (es sei denn, ihr fahrt Flatland).Guckt daher, ob das gewÃ¼nschte Rad evtl. in mehreren LÃ¤ngen verfÃ¼gbar ist. Als guten Mittelwert kann eine OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 20.5" angeben, was in etwa fÃ¼r eine GrÃ¶Ãe von 1.75 - 1.85 passen sollte. Ansonsten ist es wie gesagt Geschmackssache. KÃ¼rzere Rahmen lassen sich leichter rotieren, lÃ¤ngere liegen etwas stabiler in der Luft. Wobei beides auch mit dem jeweils anderen Rahmen geht... 

-HÃ¤nde weg von eBay RÃ¤dern fÃ¼r 1xx â¬. Dort wird einem das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen, allerdings haben die VekÃ¤ufer nicht das geringste Know How und die meisten RÃ¤der sind fÃ¼r den ernsthaften Einsatz nicht ausgelegt.
Fragen Ã¼ber solche RÃ¤der bekommen in Foren meist nur spotthafte Antworten und das auch zurecht.

*Daher*

*-* Informiert euch vorher. Das kann entweder hier sein, besser noch in einem BMX spezifischen Forum, z.B. www.bmxboard.de , www.bmx-forum.com , www.bikeguide.org/forums/ (Englisch) oder bei einschlÃ¤gigen BMX Shops wie Parano Garage, GS BMX oder 360 Shop. Dort arbeiten Leute, die selber BMX fahren und schon lange der Szene angehÃ¶ren und die euch eine entsprechende Beratung geben kÃ¶nnen. Ggf. reden sie auch Klartext Ã¼ber schlechte Parts. 

*Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen:*

Erwartet fÃ¼r ein geringes Budget kein perfektes Bike.Solltet ihr diesen Anspruch haben, spart lÃ¤nger und stellt euch ein Rad zusammen oder seht auch nach einem Gebrauchten um. Dennoch geben sich die Hersteller MÃ¼he, ordentliche KomplettrÃ¤der zu erschwinglichen Preisen auf den Markt zu bringen.

edit: Sorry, meine R-Taste klemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Oktober 2006)

Habs mal gepinnt

vielleicht könnte man noch nach Vorbild des Einsteiger Streetthreads auch einige Vorzüge und Nachteile von den Rädern aufzählen.

Außerdem fehlen bei der Preisklasse bis 600 noch einige. 

Schon ein super Anfang


----------



## Knacki1 (7. Oktober 2006)

*Stolen The Wrap 2007*






*Rahmen:*100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts
*GEOMETRY* 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST
*Gabel:*100% chromoly Black
*Lenker:*STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset
Tektro Alloy, Black
Tektro U-brake
*Kurbel:*3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle
DX Style Alloy Platform Boron Axle
CNC 6061 Alloy 33T
Cassette 12T
KMC Z-510
F:36H/Alex MX22 BK R:48H/Alex MX22 CP
Sealed 36H Front 48H Alloy Cassette F:14mm / R:14mm axle
STLN Slim embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges
2 piece, Black
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85F
Smooth Steel, Black
2 Pegs

13,3kg 

*-*

-relativ große Übersetzung
-keine Chromfelge hinten

*+*

- 100% Chromo Rahmen uvm... eigentlich fast alles




*Preis: 339,00 Euro*


----------



## King-Dingeling (9. Oktober 2006)

Ola,...

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach nem Einsteigerrad und bin die Möglichkeiten auch mal durchgegangen.
Ich hab mich jetzt aber dazu entschieden doch einwenig tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, da mir bei den Bikes bis 400 doch so einige Sachen fehlen, die ich im ersten Jahr sowieso nachrüsten würde.
Ich komm vom Mountainbike zum BMX und hab daher ein, zwei Komponentenvorstellungen, die bei den preiswerten Rädern nicht "befriedigt" werden. Ich kann mir zum Beispiel nicht vorstellen KEINE Hohlkammerfelgen oder aber gestanzte Kättenblätter zu fahren.
Ich hab mich fürs WeThePeople - BEYOND entschieden. Das is was teurer als 400, aber aufgebaut bekomme ich keine Rad in der Qualität für den Preis und Kompromisse mach ich auch nicht.

Zur Zeit kommen die `07-Modelle raus, sodass auch die '06-Bikes echt Günstig werden. So bekommt man das WTP-4SEASONS!!!! schon für hierundda UNTER 600 ... mir gefällts aber nicht.

Ich hab mir auch mal das FEDERAL FOUNDATION angeguckt und gefahren und kann da eigendlich nur abraten. Das Rad ist schön, keine Frage, fährt auch nicht jeder, ist aber nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Es wiegt gefühlte 2KG  zuviel(weiss nicht wie schwer es ist), hat eine riesen Übersetzung (~38-14), keine Hohllkammerfelgen, keine Freilaufnarbe (hat ne FlipFlop für 14er und 16er Ritzel), keine Pegs. 
Da es schon mehr als ein Tag alt ist (2005 oder 2004) gibts das auch schon ohne Probleme für 395. Wenn ich das jetzt auch noch Pegs zukaufe, bin ich aber wieder bei mind. 420 .... da geb ich doch lieber 30 mehr aus und nehm das WTP-ADDICT.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Oktober 2006)

Stolen Heist 2007 Preis: 399

100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST
100% chromoly Black
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset
N/A
Dia-Compe Tech 77
Dia-Compe Hombre U-brake
N/A
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle
Alloy Platform w/ pins chromoly axle
Stolen 6061 Chain Ring 30t
Cassette 11T 1-Piece Driver
KMC Z-510
F:36H/Alex Dbl Wall BK R:48H/Alex Dbl Wall BK
Sealed 36H/48H Alloy Cassette F:3/8" / R:14mm axle
STLN Team embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges
STLN Micro Adjust
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2"F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85"R
Smooth Steel, Black
2 Pegs

13,1kg


----------



## EDDM (12. Oktober 2006)

für welchen einsatzbereich sind die jetzt???


----------



## King-Dingeling (12. Oktober 2006)

Die Bikes sind meist fÃ¼r Street/Dirt .... in der Preislage von 300-400â¬ wirst du aber KEIN speziliasiertes Rad findens, da die fÃ¼r alles gleich gut bzw. gleich schlecht sind ... es sind halt einsteiger allrounder - OK eine EinschrÃ¤nkung haben sie schon, Flatland ist mit den Dingern etwas schwieriger...


Kann das sein, dass die STOLEN echt fette Schlappen vorne drauf haben??


----------



## Knacki1 (13. Oktober 2006)

2.2 holy roller... sind schon ziemlich fett...


----------



## BruteX23 (6. Dezember 2006)

King-Dingeling schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal das FEDERAL FOUNDATION angeguckt und gefahren und kann da eigendlich nur abraten. Das Rad ist schön, keine Frage, fährt auch nicht jeder, ist aber nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Es wiegt gefühlte 2KG  zuviel(weiss nicht wie schwer es ist), hat eine riesen Übersetzung (~38-14), keine Hohllkammerfelgen, keine Freilaufnarbe (hat ne FlipFlop für 14er und 16er Ritzel), keine Pegs.
> Da es schon mehr als ein Tag alt ist (2005 oder 2004) gibts das auch schon ohne Probleme für 395. Wenn ich das jetzt auch noch Pegs zukaufe, bin ich aber wieder bei mind. 420 .... da geb ich doch lieber 30 mehr aus und nehm das WTP-ADDICT.


Also ich bin Das Federal mal eine Zeit lang gefahren, und kann viel positives berichten, die Übersetzung ist glaube ich 42/15 oder so, und damit noch höher als du gesagt hast. Und ich kann nur sagen , sie ist perfekt zum Dirten und auch zum streeten geeignet. Darüber hinaus ist es recht langlebig, insbesondere die Naben halten wirklich ewig, und dabei ist alles SB gelagert. Die standartmäßig aufgezogenen Federal Tracion Reifen sind erstklassig, und werden auch von einigen Fahrern, die ihr Bike selbst zusammengetellt haben gefahren. Die Geometrie ist besonders beim streeten nicht schlecht.   Mankos sind sicherlich das große Kettenblatt, das sehr leicht zum verbiegen tendiert, und damit u.A. zu einer ungleichmäßigen Kettenspannung führt, die Griffe sind sehr schnell durch (allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Griffe von Eastern noch weniger taugen), das Gewicht ist wohl auch nicht mehr so ganz Zeitgemäß (allerdings wenig relevant zu Beginn).


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2006)

Ja, aber letztendlich geht man ja immer Kompromisse ein und ein Kettenblatt und ein Ritzel zu tauschen ist noch recht kostenintensiv...
Das solche Riesenübersetzungen nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind ist klar, aber ich würde lieber solide 36/13 Übersetzungen mit ordentlichen Naben nehmen, als 25/9 mit kurzlebigem Mist.
Die Federal Traction Reifen kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MsFelix (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe son billig Dingen von titus habe sau wenig damit gelernt^^ das ist mir jetzt nach nem halben Jahr zu bruch gegengen.
Nagut fahren kann man noch, nur halt Breakless.
Bin noch anfänger und hole mir jetzt das Traildigger 2007 von Eastern...
mir hben bis jetzt alle gesagt das das fürn Anfang gut sein soll!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (8. Dezember 2006)

Dann machst du wiede genau den fehler, den du auch mit dem titus begangen hast... investier noch bischen mehr und hol dir n gebrauchtes oder n wtp addict...


----------



## BruteX23 (8. Dezember 2006)

MsFelix schrieb:


> Ich habe son billig Dingen von titus habe sau wenig damit gelernt^^ das ist mir jetzt nach nem halben Jahr zu bruch gegengen.
> Nagut fahren kann man noch, nur halt Breakless.
> Bin noch anfänger und hole mir jetzt das Traildigger 2007 von Eastern...
> mir hben bis jetzt alle gesagt das das fürn Anfang gut sein soll!



ich würde an deiner Stelle viel eher anfangen in das Komplettbike zu investieren, und die kaputten Teile nach und nach durch Hochwertige zu ersetzten. So kommt man recht entspannt mit steigendem Können zu einem BMX, welches auch den steigenden Bedürfnissen gewachsen ist.


----------



## paule_p2 (8. Dezember 2006)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> ich würde an deiner Stelle viel eher anfangen in das Komplettbike zu investieren, und die kaputten Teile nach und nach durch Hochwertige zu ersetzten. So kommt man recht entspannt mit steigendem Können zu einem BMX, welches auch den steigenden Bedürfnissen gewachsen ist.





alles was man in ein titus rad investiert is ne fehlinvestition, es sollt schon ne basis da sein auf der man aufbaun kann (wtp addict, stolen heist etc).


----------



## MsFelix (9. Dezember 2006)

Das stimmt allerdings die Titusbikes sind die größten Schrotthaufen die es gibt!
Ich musste mir nach 2woche nen neuen lenker holen weil der weggeknickt ist!!!
Die cassette ist auch neu oder schon die 3 ist da drinn!
Also mit den dingern kann man nichts machen!
Deshalb hole ich mir jetzt das traildigger oder nen anderes das ich dann immer aufrüstenwerde!!!!


----------



## Knacki1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hol dir nicht das Traildigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (9. Dezember 2006)

Hol dir doch das Heist...


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Dezember 2006)

Fit Flow Street: 619â¬






 - 20.75" Toptube 100% 4130 Cromo Frame
- Mid-BB & int.Headset
- 100% 4130 Cromo Fork
- 100% 4130 Mid Bar
- Fit S3 Style Stem
- Flow Series Tubular Cranks, 175mm
- Fit Key Logo 30T Sprocket
- Flow Series Wheelset with 11T
- 36h Sun Street Lite Rims, 14mm Axle Rear, 10mm Front Axle
- Animal ASM 2.10" Tires Front/Rear
- S&M Embossed Hot Seat
- S&M 101 Pedals
- S&M XLT Seat Clamp
- Flow Series 105mm Dual Material Pegs
- Weight: 12.9kg




Fit Flow Trail: 619â¬






 - 20.75" Toptube 100% 4130 cromo Frame
- Mid-BB & int.Headset
- 100% 4130 cromo Fork
- Fit S3 Style Stem
- Flow Series Tubular Cranks, 175mm
- 30T Sprocket
- Flow Series Wheelset with 11T Driver
- 36h Sun Street Lite Rims, 14mm Rear, 10mm Front Axle
- Fly Ruben 2.25" Front Tire, Odyssey Path 1.85" Rear
- Odyssey Monolever Medium and Odyssey Linear Cable
- Fit Seat
- S&M 101 Pedals
- S&M XLT Seat Clamp
- Weight: 12.9kg


----------



## Knacki1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Brakeless für en Einsteiger?  

Naja des trail is aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## EDDM (9. Dezember 2006)

preis???


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Dezember 2006)

619

Lohnt sich aber...


----------



## MsFelix (10. Dezember 2006)

1. Ich fahre schon fast immer breakless
2. habe nicht so viel geld
3. wiso nicht das traildigger??


----------



## MsFelix (10. Dezember 2006)

meine freunde haben alle gesagt das traildigger ist cool!
also jut^^ und die haben auch wohl arnung


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

MsFelix schrieb:


> 1. wiso nicht das traildigger




das traildigger hat nen kugelgelagerten 9t driver, der hÃ¤lt bestimmt net lange, schon an teuren naben mit 9t drivern gibts probleme. hol dir lieber das addict oder das stolen heist, das hat auch sb lager (bei wtp gibts das erst beim beyond).


das das kein spam is

HOFFMAN-BIKES Condor PL1 949,90â¬






- 20.25" & 100% Cromo Frame, Single & Double Butted Tubing
- Integrated FSA Impact Headset
- Spanish-BB
- Fat Free Fork
- Primo Powerbite Crank
- 36H Generator Front Wheel with black Rim & 10mm Hub
- Generator rear Wheel: 48H chrom Rim Generator 14mm Cassetten Hub
- 25T Sprocket, 9T Driver
- Rotator Tire
- Sole Mate Magnesium Sealed Bearing Pedals
- 2 Pair SPC Cromo Pegs


----------



## EDDM (11. Dezember 2006)

welches fährt mat hoffman????


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Dezember 2006)

Das Traildigger is ******** weil der Rahmen net komplett aus dem tollen Chromo ist. Und halt wie schon gesagt der Driver.

Und welches Mat Hoffman fährt kann ich net sagen... aber der fährt doch eher Ramp und Halfpipe oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (11. Dezember 2006)

jop
was das bike hat HI-TEN bei dem preis


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Dezember 2006)

Frame CroMo, Stahl Unterrohr

Stahl? Aber welcher Stahl.


----------



## EDDM (12. Dezember 2006)

hi-ten was sonst blei schwer<<< bau stahl


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
So, da ich jetzt brav alle Einsteigerlektüren gelesen habe meine Frage.
Ich komme vom MTB, fahre ein 24SEVEN V24 und möchte als ergänzung ein hochwertiges BMX - für Street und Ramp/Park.
Zunächst habe ich über Komplettbikes nachgedacht, da mir enoch etwas Übersicht und Ahnung im BMX Bereich fehlen.
Da ich aber nicht total arm bin und eben was gutes will dachte ich an das WTP PHOENIX oder das 4Seasons 2007 - was farblich schöner ist.
http://www.la-finca-distribution.de/2007/wethepeople/
Zu welchem würdet ihr raten? Oder gibt es in dieser Klasse etwas VIEL besserers / anderes was ich auch in Betracht ziehen sollte?
Danke!


----------



## Knacki1 (18. Dezember 2006)

Also das Phoenix is schon besser da es eine bessere Kurbel hat und ~500 gr leichter ist als das 4Season.

Alternativen gibts net wirklich viele... evtl. halt selbst aufbauen.


----------



## EDDM (18. Dezember 2006)

wtp nur unterohr aus 4130!!!!!!!!!!!!!
schade!!


----------



## Knacki1 (18. Dezember 2006)

Was is los?

Beim 4season und beim Phoenix  100% 4130-Sanko-Cro-Mo Rohre.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Dezember 2006)

Hm...okay. Wenn das alles zu dem Thema ist dann hol ich mir wohl das...Danke.


----------



## puma347 (27. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> *Stolen The Wrap 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


paule_p2 schrieb:


> Stolen Heist 2007 Preis: 399
> 
> 100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts
> GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST
> ...


hallo oder so.
gibts grosse unterschiede bei 2006 2007  rahmen? ausser der preiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (12. Januar 2007)

*rahmen*	federal martinez (schwarz) 20,5"	2540g	249,00 â¬
*gabel* 	volume middle weight 10mm (schwarz)	1090g	99,95 â¬
*steuersatz*	fsa internal	100g	19,95 â¬
*vorbau*	snafu armstrong lite (rot)	315g	59,90 â¬
*lenker*	wtp helium (schwarz) high	640g	64,95 â¬
*griffe*	animal edwin delarosa (schwarz)	100g	9,95 â¬
*sattel*	shadow slim seat (mit roter stickerei)	350g	35,00 â¬
*sattelstÃ¼tze*	salt seatpost (schwarz)	320g	19,95 â¬
*sattelklemme*	animal (rot)	24g	9,95 â¬
*reifen vorn*	felt bake show 120 psi	650g	17,95 â¬
*reifen hinten*	felt bake show 120 psi	650g	17,95 â¬
*schlauch vorn*	khe twiggy	85g	6,95 â¬
*felgenband vorn* schwalbe super hp	20g	1,95 â¬
*felgenband hinten* schwalbe super hp	20g	1,95 â¬
*schlauch hinten*	khe twiggy	85g	6,95 â¬
*felge vorn*	sun ringle rhyno lite welded 36l (schwarz)	420g	49,95 â¬
*felge hinten*	sun ringle rhyno lite welded 48l (schwarz)	420g	49,95 â¬
*speichen*	x (schwarz)	420g	24,00 â¬
*nabe v.*	proper 36l (rot)	216g	55,95 â¬
*nabe h.*	odyssey hazzard casette 14mm 48l (rot)	500g	99,95 â¬
*kettenblatt*	dragonfly turbine (rot) 100g	29,00 â¬
*kette*	koolchain (chrom)	300g	10,95 â¬
*kurbel*	primo hollowbite (schwarz) spanish bb	900g	189,00 â¬
*pedale*	odyssey twisted pro pedals bb (schwarz) 9/16"	650g	29,95 â¬


		10915g	                1.161,00 â¬

was haltet ihr davon? die roten werte sind geschÃ¤tzt wÃ¤r nett wenn die jemand durch richtige werte ersetzen kÃ¶nnte... hab des ma zusammengestellt die alternative wÃ¤r des wethepeople phoenix. ich wollte halt unter 11kg bleiben aber der preis is noch n bisschen hoch. falls ihr leichtere/bessere teile kennt zum kleineren preis immer her damit... die einzigen vorgaben sind halt dass es die teile in schwarz geben sollte bzw. der vorbau das kettenblatt, die sattelklemme und die naben in rot eloxiert und die teile sollts bei der paranogarage geben, weil die ham gemeint wenn ich des ganze bmx da bestelln wÃ¼rd, kÃ¶nnten die bestimmt noch was am preis drehn...

schonma danke im vorraus

ich


----------



## Knacki1 (12. Januar 2007)

Schon ganz gut... mit Reifen und SattelstÃ¼tze kannste nochmal ~700gr rausholen.

Snafu J-Bar SattelstÃ¼tze Gewicht 182 gr 37â¬
Reifen KHE Folding Park oder Street 326gr/424gr 29â¬

Kostet zwar mehr als deine rausgesuchten Sachen, sind aber immerhin 700gr.

Wie Paule schon gesagt hat sind die KHE aber mehr so fuer Flat, Park und Halfpipe und so gedacht...

Denke mal die fliegen dir umme Ohren wenn du an ner Steinkante hÃ¤ngen bleibst. (?!) Irgendwo muss das Gewicht ja herkommen.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Januar 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> *rahmen*	federal martinez (schwarz) 20,5"	2540g	249,00 
> *gabel* 	volume middle weight 10mm (schwarz)	1090g	99,95  Odyssey Race
> *steuersatz*	fsa internal	100g	19,95 
> *vorbau*	snafu armstrong lite (rot)	315g	59,90 
> ...





das rad wird auf jeden fall schwerer als dus ausgerechnet hast. war bei mir auch so, ich bin rechnerisch auf 10,7kg gekommen warn dann aber am ende 900gr mehr. 

Ja keine KHE reifen nehmen wenn du auch nur am entferntesten an street fahren denkst. 

KB würd ich auch ehr nen anderes, stabileres, nehmen. tree oder pimp sind stabil aber auch leicht.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (12. Januar 2007)

bei der paranogarage is der sattel zumindest noch in der liste drin...und die gabel wiegt 60gramm mehr und is 10 euro teurer...ich muss den preis aber noch drücken weil sonst würd ich mir dann doch des phoenix holn weil das is dann schon 300euro günstiger.... und wenn man bei mir 900gramm dazurechnet kommt man auf 11,815kg d.h des phoenix is mit bremse leichter als mein kleines brakeless gefährt


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich möchte mir demnächst auch gerne ein Einsteigerbike bis maximal 500 Euro kaufen. Besonders gefällt mir da das WTP Addict. Aber das Eastern Element sieht auch schick aus und das Stolen Heist eigentlich auch. Was meint Ihr, wo kriege ich am meisten für mein Geld? Wie wichtig ist Chrom auf der Felge? Wie siehts aus mit 10mm Achse vorne? Reicht das? Ich habe immer gehört, ein BMX sollte (wenn man auch mal etwas grob grinden will) auch vorne 14mm Achsen haben. Bei WTP haben aber alle Bikes, also auch die teuren, vorne nur 10mm Achsen. Ist das okay? So wie ich das bisher mitgekriegt habe, ist WTP ja ne ziemliche Kultmarke und daher wohl auch recht gut, oder? Haben die so hochwertige Naben, dass da ne 10mm Achse reicht?
SDa ich durch den BMX-Naben-Dschungel nicht so ganz durchsteige...Welche HR-Nabe bei den drei genannten Bikes kann mit den kleinsten Ritzeln bestückt werden, um ganz kleine Kettenblätter fahren zu können? Das Element hat ja schon n 25er KB, da wäre es egal...
Danke für Eure Antworten!
Cheers!
Julian


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Januar 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich möchte mir demnächst auch gerne ein Einsteigerbike bis maximal 500 Euro kaufen. Besonders gefällt mir da das WTP Addict. Aber das Eastern Element sieht auch schick aus und das Stolen Heist eigentlich auch.
> Was meint Ihr, wo kriege ich am meisten für mein Geld?
> 
> ...






...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2007)

und bei 25/9 bzw 28/10 musste auch guckn, dass das mtim rahmen passt... der is der kette dann auch gerne mal im weg....und am besten du rufst einfach mal bei parano an... die beraten dich schon gescheit


----------



## manobike.Julian (14. Januar 2007)

danke schonmal für eure tips!
ganz schön schwierig, sich da zu entscheiden...
irgendwie haben alle vor- und nachteile...
heisst "loose ball cassette" beim wtp, dass das n konuslager oder son scheiss in der hr-nabe hat? also keine vernünftigen kugellager? oder sind das offene lager, die nicht gedichtet sind?

also, so sehe ich die lage:

wtp addict:
+ ist ein wtp
+ schicke farbe (rot-schwarz)
+ chrom am hinterrad
- 10mm achse vorne (für meinen nicht gerade filigranen fahrstil vielleicht etwas ungeeignet)
- bremse auf kettenstreben lässt ordentlich die kette rappeln...
- euro-bb (?)

stolen heist:
+preis
+spanish-bb (?)
+ schöne farbe
+ gute naben (wenns stimmt, irgendwie findet man ja keine genauen angaben...)
+bremse schonmal nicht tektro
- kein chrom zum bremsen
- 10mm achse vorne

eastern element:
+spanish-bb
+ auch ziemlich günstig
+ ich steh auf weiss
+ schickes kettenblatt
+ leichtestes der drei bikes
- 2007 kein chrom mehr auf der felge
- naben (?)
- rotor (ich will lieber langes kabel...)

tja, wat mach ich jetzt?

am liebsten möchte ich ja das bike richtig im laden kaufen und nicht irgendwo bestellen. da ich aussm pott komm, bietet sich da g&s an. die führen wtp und eastern, aber scheinbar keine geklauten bikes. aber vielleicht könnten die das ja bestellen...? ma fragen...ansonsten wäre das stolen raus.

was würdet ihr machen?
hat jemand erfahrungen bzgl.. der genannten modelle oder kann man von einer der marken sagen, dass es auf jeden fall ne haltbare kiste ist?


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Januar 2007)

wenn dann stolen raus ist, dann ehr das wtp.


----------



## D-StreeT (19. Januar 2007)

Also ich mÃ¶chte mir jetzt ein BMX zulegen und zwar eins zwischen 300 und 450â¬.
Ich komme ausm 24"/26" Dirt-street und bin daher, denk ich, kein AnfÃ¤nger mehr.
Ich werde am ehesten nur auf Skateparks und street unterwegs sein ( aber nich grinden, das kann ich auf 2 rÃ¤dern echt nich ab )
Ich hab mir das Eastern Element angeschaut und finds eigentlich ziemlich passend, aber gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen, ausser dem wtp addict?

Und wo in DE kann man Ã¼berhaupt BMX bestellen? ( Mit riesen Auswahl )


----------



## Aceface (19. Januar 2007)

D-StreeT schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mir jetzt ein BMX zulegen und zwar eins zwischen 300 und 450.
> Ich komme ausm 24"/26" Dirt-street und bin daher, denk ich, kein Anfänger mehr.
> Ich werde am ehesten nur auf Skateparks und street unterwegs sein ( aber nich grinden, das kann ich auf 2 rädern echt nich ab )
> Ich hab mir das Eastern Element angeschaut und finds eigentlich ziemlich passend, aber gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen, ausser dem wtp addict?
> ...



www.parano-garage.de

www.gsbmx.de

www.bikestation-bs.de


----------



## ><Imperator>< (3. Februar 2007)

Moin erstmal,
Wollt nich schonwieder so nen n00bthread aufmachen(weil die mich auch aufregen), deswegen schreib ich hier einfach mal rein.. Bin eigentlich nen 24"Streetfahrer, will aber auch noch en bmx nebenbei.naja, egal:Ich bin auch immoment auf der Suche nach einem BMX fÃ¼r hauptsÃ¤chlich Street aber auch mal Dirt(nich besonders big air un so) und manchmal park, jedoch hauptsÃ¤chlich street.Hab so als Budget MAX 500â¬, wobei das auf GarkeinenFALL Ã¼berschritten werden darf...
Hab da so en paar RÃ¤der mal ausgesucht, kÃ¶nntet ihr vll en paar kommentare dazu abgeben?aber ppls nix sowas wie: nimms addict weils besser is. 

WTP Addict:
+geringes gewicht(?)
+Chromfelge(soll besser Bremsen?!)
+vun wtp hÃ¶rt ma nix gutes
-evtl Preis, aber fÃ¼r gut auch viel geld
-hat keinen Rotor (ja, ich weiÃ, lÃ¤ngeres Bremskabel, aber ich hab lieber nen Rotor)

Eastern Sequenze:
+net so teuer
+hab von kurbeln gutes gehÃ¶rt
-keine chromfelge(=>Bremst nich so gut)

Federal Foundation:
+Sieht irgendwie gut aus
+Federal soll eig. ganz gut sein
-Wieder keine Chromfelge
-is 20" toptube net en bissel kurz8bin ca. 1,75)? 

Fit pro
+VOn Fit hÃ¶rt ma viel gutes
+optisch seh ansprechend
-groÃes Kettenblatt(kann ma ja wechseln)
-hÃ¤lt 36h hinterrad?

DK Cleveland:
+Chromfelge
+Dk soll eig. ganz gut sein
+diesmal auch der Preis(330â¬)


Jaja, ich weiÃ ich habs mit meinen Bremsen, aber ich muss auch immer erst mal in die stadt fahren und unsre Gegend is ziemlich hÃ¼gelich, deswegen will ich mir nich die Finger ausreiÃen wenn ich bremsen muss und Ã¼berhaupt brauch ich ne Bremse, da ich sie gewohnt und drauf angwiesen bin...

PersÃ¶nlich tendiere ich jetzt eher zum WTP;DK;FIT;Federal, des eastern hat sich bei mir eher doch als nicht so gut erwiesen, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob des kurze Oberrohr vom federal wirklich so vorteilhaft ist...

Dann mal danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten...

achso, ich hab mir auch des fit flow street angesehen, jedoch is brakeless nix fÃ¼r mich, auerdem zu teuer
Des WTP darkness is auch net, weil ich mir dann eher des addict hohl...

holla ma sieht sich..


----------



## feltfan_2007 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich würde das Felt empfehlen denn es ist gut für den Anfang zu fahren(bin es selber 1Jahr gefahern)sehr emfehlenswert.


----------



## feltfan_2007 (4. Februar 2007)

Icvh würde auch meines um 185 verkaufen!Es ist noch in sehr gutm Zustand


----------



## Knacki1 (4. Februar 2007)

Viel Rad für wenig Geld:

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=849

Das Ding is super meiner Meinung nach.

Achja von Felt würd ich die Finger lassen...


----------



## ><Imperator>< (4. Februar 2007)

Nene, von Felt halt ich nix, en freund hat das Chasm 2004 oder 05, und der fährt so auf Hauptschülerniveau und es geht trotzdem kaputt....
hmmm des Stolen sieht auch net schlecht aus, aber ich tendiere jetz doch eher zum addict.
Ich kenn mich ja jetzt nich so mit den parts aus, welches hat vll besondere Nachteile bei den Parts vom wtp und stolen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedricC (6. Februar 2007)

prism bmx= schrott/billig bike?
hab da was bei ebay gesehen steht dabei rahmen by khe
-also billigmarke oder nicht?


----------



## Knacki1 (7. Februar 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> prism bmx= schrott/billig bike?
> hab da was bei ebay gesehen steht dabei rahmen by khe
> -also billigmarke oder nicht?



Billigmarke nicht direkt... aber auch net wirklich toll.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Februar 2007)

Eher Billigmarke. Ich hab noch nichts von denen gesehen was nicht minderwärtig war. Die UVP Preise sind derart niedrig da kann auch nichts gutes dabei sein für die Preise. Aber der fette Sattel, der ist ganz okay und immerhin 10 Euro günstiger als die anderen.

Ansonsten Finger weg von Prism vor allem bei allem was sich irgendwie dreht /gelagert ist.


----------



## CedricC (7. Februar 2007)

thx für die schnellen antworten
werd mir dann ma was anneres suchen...


----------



## EDDM (8. Februar 2007)

zum beispiel das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/IMPACT-PRO-BMX-F...6QQihZ001QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
bei e-bay da halten sogar die laufräder wasfile:///C:/WINDOWS/Desktop/impact_rot_b_01_orange.jpg[img/)
ich weiß nicht ob das bild funktioniert?????
ich mein für so wenig geld is doch spitze!!!!!!


----------



## bmxbonn (10. Februar 2007)

Hi leute bin neu hier im Forum. Hab da mal ne Frage, wäre dieses Bike als Einsteigermodell geeignet ?







Preis : 259 

Spezifikation:

20 Zoll BMX-Street-Bike ab ca 11 Jahre 
BMX-Rahmen aus 100% CrMo Stahl! Hält viel aus und rostet nicht! 
integriertes F-SET ROTORSYSTEM im Steuerrohr - 360° Lenkerdrehen ohne Kabelwirrwarr.
Besser als herkömmliche Rotoren. Warum? Hier die Antwort. 
SUNRIMS BLACKBOX Hochwand Alu-Felgen für super Leichtgewicht und optimale Steifigkeit in jeder Lage!
Dazu Leichtlaufnaben von PRISM! 
Extra starke 14mm Achsen vorne UND hinten 
TOP! 3-teilige geschweisste CrMo-Kurbel mit S/B industriegelagern! Mit 9/16" Aluminium Street-Pedalen! 
39x14 Zähne Übersetzung 
1 1/8 Zoll BMX Street Gabel mit runden Holmen für hohe Stabilität 
BMX Aluminium Vorbau von Prism 
vollwertige Aluminium U-Brake Bremsanlage vorne und hinten, mit Aluminium Bremshebeln von Prism 
Sattelstütze 25,4 mm, 300 mm lang 
4-teiliger Street Lenker 
Weich gepolsteter Street Sattel in genau der richtigen Größe - Von unseren Fahrern getestet 
Bereifung vorne und hinten Street 20x 1.95 Zoll 
Extra Kettenspanner & 4x schwarze Grind Pegs 
Farbe: steel-anthrazit metallic 


Danke im voraus Jungs !


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Februar 2007)

Für 260 is es eigentlich ok... aber besonders toll isses halt net...

Damit http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=849 wirste sicherlich mehr Spaß haben. Schon allein weil es viel besser aussieht.   Parts sind natürlich auch besser.


----------



## bmxbonn (10. Februar 2007)

Andere Meinungen ?
kritisiert bitte mängel die euch an diesem Bike auffallen da ich es mir kaufen möchte zB rahmen usw und das aussehen ist mir im grunde egal


----------



## Aceface (11. Februar 2007)

bmxbonn schrieb:


> Andere Meinungen ?
> kritisiert bitte mängel die euch an diesem Bike auffallen da ich es mir kaufen möchte zB rahmen usw und das aussehen ist mir im grunde egal



würd noch bissl was drauflegen und mir wenigstens nen markenrad kaufen...gibts auch schon für relativ wenig geld und da haste dann ein rad, das von leuten zusammengestellt wurde, die ahnung davon haben...ich halte nichts von diesen "super mega freestyle 360° rotor" ebay rädern...

guck auch mal hier im bmx-forum -> http://www.bmx-forum.com/technik-pr...anfaenger-kaufhilfe-modelle-07-leitfaden.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxbonn (11. Februar 2007)

soo jetzt haste mich umgestimmt Aceface auch wenn ich deinen nick bisschen eigenartig finde thx ich glaub ich mach das dann


----------



## Aceface (11. Februar 2007)

bmxbonn schrieb:


> soo jetzt haste mich umgestimmt Aceface auch wenn ich deinen nick bisschen eigenartig finde thx ich glaub ich mach das dann



kein thema, mach das mal lieber so, haste in zukunft auch mehr spaß dran...viel erfolg bei der suche.


----------



## D-StreeT (15. Februar 2007)

OK. ich bekomme höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so viel Geld zusammen, wie ich dachte, deshalb muss ich mir ein "Kompromissbike" holen...
-> Für 300  

Und hab da "viel Bike für wenig Geld" entdeckt, nämlich das Stolen Wrap 2006

Gut find ich 
den 100% Cromo-Hauptrahmen ( Sind doch Unter-, Ober- und Sitzrohr, oder?? )

Rest ist so Naja...
Das Gewicht ist für den Preis passabel, denk ich  

Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## bmxbonn (16. Februar 2007)

was hällt ihr von diesem Felt bike ???

http://www.profirad.de/felt-chasm-pewter-grey-zoll-p-9044.html


----------



## -RMX- (22. Februar 2007)

hallo leute!
ich hab mal ne frage: taugt das eastern Lowdown? weil fÃ¼r 230â¬ wÃ¤r das ja echt ein super preis (neu!)
sers


----------



## Jens922 (22. Februar 2007)

Also ich finds nicht sher gut, 1teilige Kurbel!!Gewcht ??? Ich wÃ¼rd lieber eins fÃ¼r 300â¬ kaufen dafÃ¼r bekommt ihr ein gutes Einsteigerbike.
Meine frage wÃ¤re: wie ist das KHE Impact Am??

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## - H - K - P - (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo

bin auch neu hier, suche schon etwas länger nen BMX. Habe aber leider nicht so die Ahnung von den Marken, was gut ist und was nicht. Bin froh das Ich auf diese seite gestoßen bin. Fahre eigenlich mehr downhill und freeride. Wollte mir aber für die <stadt ein BMX zulegen, und zwar so eins vielleicht, hat der Händler bei uns zu stehen:

- Rahmen: GT Dirt Jump Design mit CroMo-Unterrohr, gefräßtes Steuerrohr und Innenlagergehäuse, 6mm Ausfallenden, U-Brake-Sockel an den Sitzstreben 
- Gabel: GT Dirt Jump Design, Geschmiedete Ausfallenden, 1 1/8" CroMo-Schaft 
- Kurbelgarnitur: GT Tubular 3-teilig 175mm mit 42 Stahl-Kettenblatt 
- Vorbau: GT Johnson 3 aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium 
- Lenker: GT Dirt/Street Design aus HiTen, 7" Rise 
- Griffe: GT FS Design, Kraton Gummi
- Sattel: GT Star 2-teilig, 9mm Streben 
- Sattelstütze: GT 1" Aluminium 
- Bremsen: Hinten Tektro U-Brake, vorne Klammerbremse 
- Bremshebel: Tektro Aluminium 
- Felgen: Alex G303 Aluminium, 31mm Breite 
- Naben: Stahl-Körper, 14mm Hi-Carbon Achse hinten, 3/8" Hi-Carbon Achse vorne
- Reifen: Hinten GT 2.1", vorne GT 2.2" 
- Pedale: GT Dirt Jump Plattform
- inkl. 1 Paar Axle Pegs

Kann man sowas kaufen oder lieber nicht.............


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Februar 2007)

Lieber nicht...


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. Februar 2007)

Okay,und was ist mit CUBE BMX?  z.B.
Cube Black Cross
 RAHMEN                                  Cube X-Treme Action Geometry Freestyle mit Gussets

STEUERSATZ                         1 1/8â Ahead Set

LENKER/VORBAU                 Rockinâ Bar / Riot Low Style mit Cablemounts

SATTELSTÃTZE                     CUBE Alu mit Sattelklemmung  

SATTEL                                    Cube âsmooth nutsâ

KURBEL                                   Hohlkurbel CrMo 3-teilig, 36 ZÃ¤hne

BREMSEN Tektro U-Brakes

BREMSHEBEL                        Tektro

CASSETTE/KETTE                Ritzel 13 ZÃ¤hne / KMC

FELGE/SPEICHEN                 Alu Hohlkammer-Felge, verchromt, 48 Speichen

NABEN                                     Hr: 14mm CrMo, Rotor Oryg, VR: 10mm CrMo

REIFEN Maxxis M-Treat

PEDALE                                   Cube Alu mit Pins

RAHMENFARBE                     Flat Black

EXTRAS                                   Alu Axle-Pegs mit CrMo-Mantel

oder z.B.

Cube Crimson  259.- !
 UVP 299.-



RAHMEN                                  CUBE Action Geometry Freestyle        

STEUERSATZ                         1 1/8â Ahead Set

LENKER/VORBAU                 RockinÂ´Bar / Riot Low Style mit Cablemounts

SATTELSTÃTZE                     Stahl mit Sattelklemmung

SATTEL                                    CUBE âsmooth nutsâ

KURBEL                                   CrMo-Kurbel 3-teilig, 44 ZÃ¤hne

BREMSEN Tektro U-Brakes

BREMSHEBEL                        Tektro

CASSETTE/KETTE                16 ZÃ¤hne / KMC

FELGE                                      Aluminium, 48 Speichen

NABEN                                     Achsen 14mm CrMo, Rotor: SST Oryg

REIFEN Maxxis M-Treat

PEDALE                                   Cube Alu mit Pins

RAHMENFARBE                     Pulverbeschichtung Sulo Grey

EXTRAS                                   Stahl Axle Pegs

,bzw einem Stolen "the Wrap" 2007.

WÃ¼rde gern eins von diesen dreien nehmen...


----------



## - H - K - P - (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

habe sie mir nochmal alle genau angeschaut , und mein favorit bleibt:


*CUBE Black Cross


Das BMX stellt Anfängern und Fortgeschrittene gleichermaßen zufrieden. Durch hochwertige Alu Teile (Sattelstange, Axle Pegs, Pedale, Kettenblatt) hält sich das Gewicht in Grenzen und ermöglicht auch jüngeren Fahrern große Sprünge. Hauptrohre 100% CRMO, Axlepegs mit Alukern und Stahlmantel, verchromte 48-Speichen Aluräder für die beste Bremskraft, SB gelagerte Naben, 3-teilige CRMO Hohlkurbel, 36T CNC Alu Kettenblatt unterstreichen die Hochwertigkeit des Bikes.*


----------



## BenjaminB (26. Februar 2007)

äh, du glaubst nicht ersthaft, was da steht, oder?


----------



## Aceface (26. Februar 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Okay,und was ist mit CUBE BMX?  z.B.
> Cube Black Cross
> RAHMEN                                  Cube X-Treme Action Geometry Freestyle mit Gussets
> 
> ...




dann am ehesten das Stolen...das geht ja förmlich unter in deiner Auflistung, aber da bekommste auch was fürs Geld. Ansonsten ruf mal bei Parano-Garage an...sind nette Typen und helfen dir sicher weiter -> www.parano-garage.de


----------



## agent_steed (1. März 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> habe sie mir nochmal alle genau angeschaut , und mein favorit bleibt:
> 
> ...


*


muaha, das ist großartig!!!!*


----------



## - H - K - P - (1. März 2007)

@ agent steed...
 mehr kommt aus deinem großartigen Gehirn nicht raus??????
Dabei  hast Du doch schon mal allen bewiesen, wie toll Du schreiben kannst????? Und das ist alles???


----------



## Bernie123456789 (2. März 2007)

er will dir nur sagen dass das rad schice is


----------



## BruteX23 (3. März 2007)

die Antwort ist, NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOPERIDER94 (27. März 2007)

Renegado schrieb:


> Diese Frage beschÃ¤ftigt wohl jeden der mit dem Gedanken spielt den BMX Sport zu erlenen. So wie jeden Tag, laÃ ich heute wieder solch einen Thread. Deshalb mÃ¶chte ich hier einige BMXrÃ¤der auflisten die fÃ¼r den Anfang geeignet sind:
> 
> Budget bis 300â¬:
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



Also: ich fahr selbst auch n bisschen bmx und ich hab ein khe. ich hab damit nur probleme da der steuerstatz bzw die lagerschale uben am vorbau rausquillt=p    na ja also ich wÃ¼rde wenne net so viel geld hast das traildigger nehmen. bin damit  180 und so halt gemacht und ist voll hammer. die geometrie ist perfekt und du muss nicht grossartig an dem lanker ziehen    felarrz sinnnnndth dockh scice egal!!!    gruss NOPERIDER94


----------



## Pulle666 (27. März 2007)

also ich fahr jetz seit knapp nem halben jahr das 06er jane und komme mit dem super zurecht!!!


----------



## snowbikerin (28. März 2007)

huhu
passend zu dem thema...ich will n bmx..
nur welches??? wieviel zoll.....KP!!!
also vllt könnt ihr mir ja hlfen..hehe
also ich bin ca
170cm
59kilo (schwer)
und will in ner skathalle und halt so tricksen..
wwelches bmx würdet ihr empfehlen???
bidde antwortet
bis denn
snowbikerin


----------



## paule_p2 (28. März 2007)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> huhu
> passend zu dem thema...ich will n bmx..
> nur welches??? wieviel zoll.....KP!!!
> also vllt könnt ihr mir ja hlfen..hehe
> ...




kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst... geo mässig verändert sich an den rädern selten was, die haben meistens 20.5er oberrohre, das stolen heist aber hat z.b. nen 20.75er oberrohr.
aber ich denk ein kurzes oberrohr is besser für dich, also liegts daran wie viel du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Jens922 (28. März 2007)

wie viel willst denn ausgeben??


----------



## Hertener (28. März 2007)

Einsteigerin, geringes KÃ¶rpergewicht, geringe GrÃ¶Ãe, ... geringer Geldbeutel. 
Entweder das WTP Nova oder das WTP Bold - beide mit 19,5" Oberrohr - das Nova ist im Antritt etwas leichter, Preise zwischen 300 und 325 â¬, z.B. bei G&S in Herten. ^^


----------



## WaldChiller (30. März 2007)

Was is mit dem Stolen Score 
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=852 Meint ihr das is besser als das Addict von WTP.
Ab wann sollte man ein BMX zusammenstellen=?


----------



## Knacki1 (30. März 2007)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Was is mit dem Stolen Score
> http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=852 Meint ihr das is besser als das Addict von WTP.
> Ab wann sollte man ein BMX zusammenstellen=?



Ab 1000.

Wennde was gescheites willst. Selbst mit 1000 noch recht schwer.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (3. April 2007)

naja es geht...bei den meisten lÃ¤den bekommst du ja 10% wenn du alle sachen bei denen bestellest und d.h. du kannst schon fÃ¼r 1111â¬ einkaufen gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (4. Mai 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> *Stolen The Wrap 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht ja ganz so aus wie das DK 6 Pack nur billiger


----------



## -RMX- (5. Mai 2007)

taugt den das Stolen The Wrap 2007 was fÃ¼r 339â¬?? gut aussehen tuts ja


----------



## ACE6 (5. Mai 2007)

Kauf dir das Stolen Heist, hat bessere Ausstattung und hat für den Anfang alles was man braucht, der Preis lohnt sich.


----------



## L_AIR (5. Mai 2007)

taugt es nun was oder nicht?


----------



## -RMX- (5. Mai 2007)

und wie schauts aus mit dem eastern traildigger? is ja auch ziemlich günstig (und schaut gut aus)


----------



## ACE6 (5. Mai 2007)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACE6 (5. Mai 2007)

naja, wenn du nur zum Bäcker fährst taugts was, wenn du Richitg BMX Biken willst, sollte es schon einen Cromo Rahmen haben, Das Stolen Heist hat die weit aus besseren Parts, die paar Euro merkst du gewaltig !!!  




100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts                                                               <<< besserer Rahmen  !!!  
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST
100% chromoly Black
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset
N/A
Dia-Compe Tech 77                                                                          <<< bessere Bremsen !!!  
Dia-Compe Hombre U-brake
N/A
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle
Alloy Platform w/ pins chromoly axle
Stolen 6061 Chain Ring 30t
Cassette 11T 1-Piece Driver
KMC Z-510
F:36H/Alex Dbl Wall BK R:48H/Alex Dbl Wall BK
Sealed 36H/48H Alloy Cassette F:3/8" / R:14mm axle
STLN Team embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges
STLN Micro Adjust
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2"F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85"R
Smooth Steel, Black
2 Pegs

13,1kg 



besserer Rahmen und bessere Bremsen sind alleine schon den Preis wert, Kauf es oder lass es.  

Hab doch schon vorher gesagt das es besser ist und keiner hat was dagegen gesagt.


----------



## -RMX- (5. Mai 2007)

ne also so ein gangster der zum posen durch die innenstadt fährt und seine homies auf den pegs parkt bin ich nich, will schon richtig fahren (und wie is das mit den ramen unterschieden?) will hall nur nich so viel geld ausgeben. hab hier was auf ebay gefunden, würde mich über euere meinung freun 

http://cgi.ebay.de/bmx-wethepeople-...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/WeThePeople-Addi...ryZ22559QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Yossarian (5. Mai 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> ne also so ein gangster der zum posen durch die innenstadt fährt



Posen mit einem BMX?


----------



## L_AIR (5. Mai 2007)

und wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem Stolen Heist und Stolen the Wrap? laut ACE6s beschreibung vom Heist sind sie abgesehen vom Gewicht sehr identisch


----------



## ACE6 (5. Mai 2007)

oha, stimmt das Stolen The Wrap hat ja den selben Rahmen  , sorry.

Also dann ist der Preis nicht so schlecht, ausser das die Felgen und Bremse besser sind aber das musst du jetzt selber entscheiden, da ich über das Wrap noch nix gelesen hab nur über das Heist und das soll gut sein.


----------



## -RMX- (5. Mai 2007)

was sagt ihr zu dem addict auf ebay? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/WeThePeople-Addic...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## L_AIR (5. Mai 2007)

@-RMX-

"	Die von Ihnen gewünschte Seite kann nicht aufgerufen werden."

Felgen habe ich noch 2 alte und wozu braucht man Bremsen


----------



## -RMX- (5. Mai 2007)

ups...pardon..müsst ihr den link den ich oben gepostet hab anklicken (den unteren) 

greeezi


----------



## XenoX (5. Mai 2007)

gebrauchtes 06 addic wer weiß was da kaput ist!
Haarrisse siehst du so nicht! hab ich mal gehört!


----------



## -RMX- (6. Mai 2007)

naja in der angabe steht ein jahr alt und sein kleiner bruder isses gefahren denk ma nich dass der so hart gefahren ist, ausserdem sind noch die orginal reifen drauf und noch fast nicht abgenützt also ist er nicht viel damit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (6. Mai 2007)

ist der ramen stahl?


----------



## Tybor (6. Mai 2007)

hi leute ich will mir auch ein bmx zulegen hab aba no nich so viel ahnung mit bmx könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen bis 500 euro so

mfg Tybor
mb pls


----------



## -RMX- (6. Mai 2007)

wethepeople addict    (gebraucht)


----------



## XenoX (6. Mai 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> wethepeople addict    (gebraucht)


Wer ich mir auch holen! und ich bin auch ganz neu dabei!
hab nur positives davon gehört!
werd es mir aber ganz neu kaufen!

Nen Neues WeThePeople Addict kostet übrigen auch unter 500Euro
Guck HIER


----------



## -RMX- (7. Mai 2007)

naja is für nen schüler wie mich immer noch ein ganzer batzen geld aber habs auf ebay gesehen, läuft heute aus ich denk ich warte mal noch ne weile ob ich noch was besseres finde


----------



## *[email protected]** (7. Mai 2007)

Moinsen leute,

wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem WeThePeople Bold haltet?

thx im vorraus


----------



## XenoX (7. Mai 2007)

*[email protected]** schrieb:


> Moinsen leute,
> 
> wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem WeThePeople Bold haltet?
> 
> thx im vorraus


Siehe hier


----------



## *[email protected]** (7. Mai 2007)

Wollte wissen ob das WTP BOLD seinen Preis wert ist??

Bin 1,65m groß, könnte vielleicht helfen


----------



## -RMX- (7. Mai 2007)

ich denk den preis isses schon wert is ja recht günstig...vielleicht zu günstig, kommt auf die parts an aber wenns einer gebraucht sieht könnt ihr mir ja bescheit sagen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *[email protected]** (7. Mai 2007)

na dann....


----------



## ACE6 (7. Mai 2007)

Das WTP Bold ist gerade im Angebot für 249,95 Euronen auf www.parano-garage.de, die haben Frühjahrsputz.


----------



## *[email protected]** (7. Mai 2007)

stimmt, is aber das 2006er Modell und es is schon schwerer


----------



## *[email protected]** (7. Mai 2007)

also is es nun Gut oda nich. das WTP BOLD


----------



## XenoX (7. Mai 2007)

ich denk mal nicht das WTP scheiss verkauft!
doch es gibt natürlich bessere sachen, von WTP!
was willst du eigentlich fahren!
paar mehr infos! und alle helfen dir schneller und besser!


----------



## *[email protected]** (8. Mai 2007)

will street und Dirt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (8. Mai 2007)

sorry für den post. hab mein benutzernamen geändert von *[email protected]** auf bunnyhopper92.(nur so zur Info)


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (10. Mai 2007)

will mir das wtp Bold holen. wollte fragen welche farben ich nehmen sollte Grün oda Schwarz? find beides gut!!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (10. Mai 2007)

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## -RMX- (10. Mai 2007)

also leute, ich hab jetzt mal ne ganz konkrete frage, und ich will nur von jemandem ne antwort haben der es selber auch fährt: IST DAS WTP BOLD GUT ODER NICHT?


----------



## gufyo (20. Mai 2007)

hi alle zusammen, wer von euch hatt alles ein "


----------



## gufyo (20. Mai 2007)

ach f..k ich wollte sagen: wer von euch hatt alles ein "stolen" BMX ????


----------



## gufyo (20. Mai 2007)

wer alles von euch hatt ein "stolen" BMX ????????


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. Mai 2007)

es gibt einen edit button!


----------



## -RMX- (20. Mai 2007)

aber echt hey


----------



## CrAzY_TiMo (20. Mai 2007)

Also ich würd des Eastern Bikes Traildigger 07 oda des Eastern Bikes Battery 07 empfehlen und sie liegen immer noch unter 350 .
Ich wills mir jetzt selber kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (21. Mai 2007)

würd ich ma nich kaufen, is schrott auch wegen dem material ich hab auch vor mir ein ordentliches zu kaufen kostet zwar mehr aber dann hat man was gutes. schaut ma auf  www.fitbikeco.com


----------



## Dustin_bmx (24. Mai 2007)

hi ich würd eins von wtp hohlen weil es wtp hat seine spitzen qualität ich hohl mir bal auch ein wtp bike das phoenix word mir auch von sehr guten bikern empfohlen


----------



## Dustin_bmx (24. Mai 2007)

ich auch ich lass die finger auch von felt


----------



## Dustin_bmx (24. Mai 2007)

kauf dir ein 20 zoll kaufen ich bin 1.75m groß fahre auch ein 20 zoll bmx


----------



## MoesTaverne (25. Mai 2007)

So brauch mal schnell Hilfe von euch.

Also will mir jetzt auch ein BMX zulegen da ich zurzeit nur 24Zoll  Street fahre.
Hab jetzt mal die Einsteigebikes durchgelesen und hab jedoch noch ein paar Kurze Fragen

Als Bikes stehen folgende zur Auswahl :
WTP Addict 2007  12,87KG   470
EASTERN-BIKES Ace Of Spades Atom 560  Gewicht ?
DK 4Pack 550 Gewicht ?

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Street und abunzu etwas Dirt.
Gewicht des Bikes muss unter 13Kg liegen und 560 ist die obsolute Obergrenze.

Weiß jemand die Gewichte von EasternBikes und DK ?
Und welches der 3 Bikes würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum streeten oder doch ein völlig anderes ?
Wollte heute noch bestellen ^^

Thx Moe


----------



## Dustin_bmx (25. Mai 2007)

hohl dir das wtp bike wtp is ne geile marke und die habe eine geile quali und geilen style


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Mai 2007)

geil


----------



## -RMX- (26. Mai 2007)

wethepeople is gut, FIT is besser


----------



## Aceface (26. Mai 2007)

Dustin_bmx schrieb:


> hohl dir das wtp bike wtp is ne geile marke und die habe eine geile quali und geilen style



hol dir mal lieber nen duden, hat auch nen geilen style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (26. Mai 2007)

hehe


----------



## MoesTaverne (26. Mai 2007)

Ok hat aber irgendjemand noch Fakten zu den anderen Bikes ?

Und das mit FIT welches der Fitbikes wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen ?
Das Fit Street ist ja Brakeless damit mÃ¶chte ich nicht umbedingt anfangen.
Und das Budget sollte 600â¬ nicht Ã¼bersteigen.

Achja und bitte ein paar normale Antworten nicht wie "geil" usw das bring mir relativ wenig ! Ich wollte das bike noch diesen SA bestellen !


----------



## Dustin_bmx (26. Mai 2007)

bist du lustig man kann sich doch mal vertippen


----------



## Aceface (26. Mai 2007)

Dustin_bmx schrieb:


> bist du lustig man kann sich doch mal vertippen



ja, nimm´s einfach nichst so ernst. 

aber gewöhn dir mal an mit punkt und komma zu schreiben, da blickt ja kein mensch bei dir durch.


----------



## -RMX- (26. Mai 2007)

also jetzt mal klartext =) ich will mir auch ein BMX holen und ich hab mich für das FIT team park 07 entschieden weils nen guten ramen und gute ausstattung bietet und das für 550 ,habs zwar noch nich bestellt aber ich denk dass es gut ist. kannst dir auch n wethepeople holen, mir persönlich gefallen se zwar nich, is aber geschmacksache, wenn dir 550 zu teuer sind dann kannst auch ein PRO nehmen würd ich aber eher nich. kauf dir FIT...an die macht


----------



## sell0r (28. Mai 2007)

Plane die Anschaffung des Stolen "Getaway"
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=747

das das die unterste Einstiegsklasse ist ist mir klar, wollte nur sicher gehen das das nicht absoluter Scheiß ist der einem sofort unterm Arsch weg bricht.

Bin ich mit 20.50" bei 1,92 Körpergröße gut beraten?
Im Sticky steht das drunter ab 185 kritisch wird.

Gibt es alternativen, die 2 Bremsen haben, zu meiner Größe passen und nicht mehr als 300 kosten? Sehe da auf den ersten Blick nur das Felt Ethic, und das hat nur nen 20.00 Rahmen und kostet mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (28. Mai 2007)

ich hab auch mal gefragt ob ich mit nem 20.5" TT zurechtkome, mir wurde gesagt ja und ich bin 1.84 groß also ich denk ma besser wär vielleicht 20.7" 
aber wieso zur hölle vorderbremse?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2007)

würde mich für 300oi von meinem wtp addict (06) trennen.
bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=51276&sort=1&cat=5&page=2


----------



## sell0r (28. Mai 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal gefragt ob ich mit nem 20.5" TT zurechtkome, mir wurde gesagt ja und ich bin 1.84 groß also ich denk ma besser wär vielleicht 20.7"
> aber wieso zur hölle vorderbremse?



Kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen keine zu haben, und abbauen kann ich sie hinterher ja immernoch. Das Problem ist nur das es in der Preislage wohl nix über 20.5" gibt.


----------



## -RMX- (28. Mai 2007)

stimmt eigentlich, fallen mir aufs erste die flows ein, haben aber keine vorderbremse  naja aber ich denke auch das ein bmx nicht zu groß sein solte, ich kann zwar nicht aus erfahrung sprechen aber das hab ich schon von mehreren gehört


----------



## flipwhip (30. Mai 2007)

also für einsteiger würde ich das specialized fuse 1 bzw. 2 2007 empfehlen. hab selbst das 2 und kann es nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## -RMX- (30. Mai 2007)

nur nicht! oh mein gott


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. Mai 2007)

also in 3/4 der threads dieses unterforums will einer ein einstiegerrad.............................?!


----------



## -RMX- (30. Mai 2007)

da haste mal volle recht, is doch gut, nachwuchs tut dem sport doch gut


----------



## sell0r (30. Mai 2007)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> also in 3/4 der threads dieses unterforums will einer ein einstiegerrad.............................?!



könnte dran liegen das sich alle anderen fragen auf der straße klären, nur wenn man noch nicht angefangen hat bleibt halt nur ein forum.


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Mai 2007)

... mit vielen gleichen threads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juni 2007)

ich kann mich i-wie nicht entscheiden zwischen

Felt BMX FUSE


Einsatzbereich: Dirt/Street

Felt Fuse 07

Rahmen: Felt "Sheriff" Design, 100% CrMo, 20,5"TT, 

5mm Ausfallenden, Gyro Tabs

Gabel: 100% CrMo, 1 1-8 Ahead, 6mm Ausfallenden

Lenker: 2teil. Felt "WheelieBar" 100% CrMo

Vorbau: Felt 1 1-8 Ahead Alu

Steuersatz: Impact Integrated

Kurbel: 3teil. CrMo, 8 Zahn-Achse, 175mm

Lager: Midsize BB Set

Pedalen: Felt "BackPedal" Alu Platform

Kettenblatt: Felt "Spacely" 33T, 1/8" ZÃ¤hne

Kette: KMC KoolChain

Freilauf: 12T Cassette Cog

Felgen: Alex DM24 Alu Double Wall, 36 vorne und 48 Loch hinten

Nabe hinten: Cassetten Nabe, Alu, 14mm, 48 Loch

Nabe vorne: Felt 07, Alu, 14mm, 36 Loch

Reifen: Felt "SlipNot" 20 x 2.25 vorne und 20 x 2.0 hinten

Sattel: Felt Jump

SattelstÃ¼tze: 25.4mm Micro-Adjust

Sattelklemme: 1 Bolt

Bremse hinten: Tektro U-Brake

Bremse vorne: Caliper

Bremshebel: Tektro

Pegs: 1 Paar

Extras: SST Oryg Rotor, Kettenspanner

Farbe: Acid Plum (braun-rot metallic)

Gewicht: 13,5kg

379â¬



und



KHE Goldie matt schwarz Dirt-BMX

Shaun Butler Signature Linie 

Das Goldie ist zum Dirt fahren geeignet 

Rahmen CrMo Dirt Rahmen ohne Rotor

Gabel CrMo 1 1/8ââ mit 6mm Ausfallenden

Vorbau Aluminium 1 1/8ââ, A-Head

Lenker 2-teilig, CrMo Stahl 

Kurbel 3-teilig, Euro BB, SB, CrMo Stahl 

Kettenblatt 25 T

Pedale Aluminium Allround, BB 

Sattel KHE Hurley 

LaufrÃ¤der SUN RhynoLite 36 Loch, 14mm, hinten poliert und vorne schwarz 

Freilauf KHE Lolita Kassettennabe, 9 ZÃ¤hne 

Reifen TRAX PRISM 2,0'', Freestyle 

Bremsen hinten U-Brakes Diatech Magic, Seitenzugbremse vorne beigelegt 

Extras Kettenspanner, Kette 1/2'' x 3/32'' 

Gewicht 12,7kg

378,48â¬


oder kennt ihr bessere bikes
und was is besser "ein bike  mit rotor oder eins ohne"


Ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort

schon ma ein dankeschÃ¶n im voraus


----------



## -RMX- (3. Juni 2007)

felt hat ja bekanntlich nen super ruf hier im forum  ne das mit felt würd ich mal sein lassen


----------



## -BiLLaBonG- (3. Juni 2007)

also zum einstieg ist das addict mit das beste..schön leicht gut zufahren und dieht toll aus aber das kann nur der fahrer selber entscheiden..er muss sich drauf wohl fühlen..nayaa


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. Juni 2007)

aba das goldie wiegt doch weniger als das addict oder etwa nicht???

welches bike hat den bessere parts

felt fuse
khe goldie
oder wtp addict


----------



## -RMX- (4. Juni 2007)

wo wir grad schon beim  BMX einsteigen sind, sind diese teile gut? ich kenn mich noch nicht so richtig aus mit BMX teilen und kenn auch nicht alle englischen beschreibungen  


Fit team park 

20.5 top tube
100% 4130 cromo frame
Press fit Mid BB
Integrated head tube with removable Gyro tabs
4130 cromo fork
Mid handlebar
Fit S3 style stem, removable aluminum Gyro plate
SNAFU Mobeus Detangler with Astro Glide Teflon bearing
Tubular cromo three piece 175mm cranks
36h Sun Ditchwitch rims
14mm rear, 3/8 front axles
Fit Key Logo 36t alloy sprocket
13t Odyssey freewheel
Tektro U-brake and hinged lever
S&M 101 pedals
Fit Key Logo grips
Two 100mm cromo pegs
Available in Green/White or Black/Red


----------



## Aceface (4. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> wo wir grad schon beim  BMX einsteigen sind, sind diese teile gut? ich kenn mich noch nicht so richtig aus mit BMX teilen und kenn auch nicht alle englischen beschreibungen
> 
> 
> Fit team park
> ...




ja ist schon ganz ordentlich und ne ziemlich gute Basis. So Sachen wie 36 Zähne Kettenblatt und Rotor brauche ich persönlich nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache. Fang erstmal an, mit dem Ding fahren zu lernen und wenn was kaputt geht, wirds ausgetauscht.

Ruf z.B. einfach auch mal bei Parano-Garage an, sind echt nette Leute da und helfen dir bestimmt weiter, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## -RMX- (4. Juni 2007)

erstmal thx für die info, musste das in 10 verschiedene freds schreiben bis einer ne antwort gegeben hat. ich denk bei parano garage werd ichs auch bestellen. wie bekommt man das bike dann geliefert? (in wie vielen teilen  )
das mit dem austauschen is klar, mir war nur wichtig dass die teile den start überstehen und ich was davon hab, weil ich ja jetzt auch schon mtb fahre, bin also kein anfänger sondern will nur zu BMX wechseln


----------



## Aceface (4. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> erstmal thx für die info, musste das in 10 verschiedene freds schreiben bis einer ne antwort gegeben hat. ich denk bei parano garage werd ichs auch bestellen. wie bekommt man das bike dann geliefert? (in wie vielen teilen  )
> das mit dem austauschen is klar, mir war nur wichtig dass die teile den start überstehen und ich was davon hab, weil ich ja jetzt auch schon mtb fahre, bin also kein anfänger sondern will nur zu BMX wechseln



bei parano gibt´s auf der seite nen link, da steht wie man sich das bike zusammenbaut. ist keine große sache, ansonsten einfach mal anfragen ob die das vormontieren können. wenn du ein bisschen handwerklich begabt bist, bekommst du das aber schon hin.


----------



## -RMX- (4. Juni 2007)

bin ich auf alle fälle, wenn man mtb fährt muss mans früher oder später ja sein  also noch mal danke für die info ich denk das team park is ne gute wahl für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (4. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> bin ich auf alle fälle, wenn man mtb fährt muss mans früher oder später ja sein  also noch mal danke für die info ich denk das team park is ne gute wahl für mich



ja kein problem, dann wirds endlich mal zeit zu bestellen!   viel spaß!


----------



## -RMX- (4. Juni 2007)

ach ja eine frage hab ich noch: wie ist das mit dem fahrgefühl im verlgeich zum mtb, war nämlich noch nie auf nem richtigen bmx gesessen, ist das n großer unterschied?


----------



## Aceface (4. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> ach ja eine frage hab ich noch: wie ist das mit dem fahrgefühl im verlgeich zum mtb, war nämlich noch nie auf nem richtigen bmx gesessen, ist das n großer unterschied?



bin auch vorher bzw. fahre auch noch mtb nebenher und der umstieg fiel mir nicht so schwer. einzig und allein der umstieg von feder- auf starrgabel war etwas ungewöhnlich, aber ich glaube sowas empfindet jeder anders


----------



## lexi90 (4. Juni 2007)

geht das denn jetz noch mehr auf die händer als bei feder gabel? weil mir tun jetz meisst schon nach n par std die hände wehich wollt auch mal aufn bmmsteigen aber ich dachte mir das starr gabel n bischen zu heftig is wenn meine hände so schon schmerzen wegen den aufschlägen und vibrationen!?ich hab auch lust auf ein bmx  deswegen frag ich weil ich nicht die ganze zeit mit schmerzen umgurken will (falls die antowrt kommt: lass deine hände vom arzt checken... das hab ich schon gemacht un die sind heil) aich bin auch noch nie ridich bmx gefahren und ich hab so knapp 1 meter lange beine und n kurzen oberkörper wie isdas da mitm rahmen!? das wärs eig erstmal dasnke an euch

MFG
ich


----------



## Aceface (4. Juni 2007)

lexi90 schrieb:


> geht das denn jetz noch mehr auf die händer als bei feder gabel? weil mir tun jetz meisst schon nach n par std die hände wehich wollt auch mal aufn bmmsteigen aber ich dachte mir das starr gabel n bischen zu heftig is wenn meine hände so schon schmerzen wegen den aufschlägen und vibrationen!?ich hab auch lust auf ein bmx  deswegen frag ich weil ich nicht die ganze zeit mit schmerzen umgurken will (falls die antowrt kommt: lass deine hände vom arzt checken... das hab ich schon gemacht un die sind heil) aich bin auch noch nie ridich bmx gefahren und ich hab so knapp 1 meter lange beine und n kurzen oberkörper wie isdas da mitm rahmen!? das wärs eig erstmal dasnke an euch
> 
> MFG
> ich



geht klar stärker auf die gelenke, federt ja nichts mehr ab. versuchs mal mit handgelenk-schonern oder es gibt von fox handschuhe mit handgelenkstabilisatoren, heißen "wrist wrap" oder so....keine ahnung obs viel bringt.

rahmengrößen am besten selber ausprobieren, haste am meisten von und dann weißte auch was dir am besten liegt.


----------



## -RMX- (5. Juni 2007)

ausprobieren ist schlecht wenn man nicht viele kennt die BMX fahren. aber ich denke mit nem 20.5" TT komm ich gut zurecht mit meinen 1.83m, hab ich schon von vielen gehört. naja und das mit starrgabel is auch klar. 1 was noch: lernt man mit nem BMX die tricks eig leichter als mtb? is ja kleiner und wendiger. 

cýall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (5. Juni 2007)

Jo man lernt sie leichter  Naja das mit den Handgelenken: Ich hatte noch nie Probleme auch als ich noch MTB mit Starrgabel gefahren bin, einfach nur nich so verkrampft am Lenker festhalten, dann müsste alles klar gehen


----------



## -RMX- (5. Juni 2007)

meine rede, und abfedern


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (5. Juni 2007)

welches von den bikes hat denn bessere parts

Felt BMX FUSE


Einsatzbereich: Dirt/Street

Felt Fuse 07

Rahmen: Felt "Sheriff" Design, 100% CrMo, 20,5"TT, 

5mm Ausfallenden, Gyro Tabs

Gabel: 100% CrMo, 1 1-8 Ahead, 6mm Ausfallenden

Lenker: 2teil. Felt "WheelieBar" 100% CrMo

Vorbau: Felt 1 1-8 Ahead Alu

Steuersatz: Impact Integrated

Kurbel: 3teil. CrMo, 8 Zahn-Achse, 175mm

Lager: Midsize BB Set

Pedalen: Felt "BackPedal" Alu Platform

Kettenblatt: Felt "Spacely" 33T, 1/8" Zähne

Kette: KMC KoolChain

Freilauf: 12T Cassette Cog

Felgen: Alex DM24 Alu Double Wall, 36 vorne und 48 Loch hinten

Nabe hinten: Cassetten Nabe, Alu, 14mm, 48 Loch

Nabe vorne: Felt 07, Alu, 14mm, 36 Loch

Reifen: Felt "SlipNot" 20 x 2.25 vorne und 20 x 2.0 hinten

Sattel: Felt Jump

Sattelstütze: 25.4mm Micro-Adjust

Sattelklemme: 1 Bolt

Bremse hinten: Tektro U-Brake

Bremse vorne: Caliper

Bremshebel: Tektro

Pegs: 1 Paar

Extras: SST Oryg Rotor, Kettenspanner

Farbe: Acid Plum (braun-rot metallic)

Gewicht: 13,5kg

379



und



KHE Goldie matt schwarz Dirt-BMX

Shaun Butler Signature Linie 

Das Goldie ist zum Dirt fahren geeignet 

Rahmen CrMo Dirt Rahmen ohne Rotor

Gabel CrMo 1 1/8 mit 6mm Ausfallenden

Vorbau Aluminium 1 1/8, A-Head

Lenker 2-teilig, CrMo Stahl 

Kurbel 3-teilig, Euro BB, SB, CrMo Stahl 

Kettenblatt 25 T

Pedale Aluminium Allround, BB 

Sattel KHE Hurley 

Laufräder SUN RhynoLite 36 Loch, 14mm, hinten poliert und vorne schwarz 

Freilauf KHE Lolita Kassettennabe, 9 Zähne 

Reifen TRAX PRISM 2,0'', Freestyle 

Bremsen hinten U-Brakes Diatech Magic, Seitenzugbremse vorne beigelegt 

Extras Kettenspanner, Kette 1/2'' x 3/32'' 

Gewicht 12,7kg

378,48





und wie siehts mit dem WTP Addict aus


----------



## JokerBjörn (7. Juni 2007)

was ist mit den dk bikes? taugen die nun was oder nicht?
weil preistechnisch sagen mir die schon zu 
will halt nicht soviel geld ausgeben


----------



## sell0r (9. Juni 2007)

Wie siehts mit Stolen Getaway aus? Mist oder ne brauchbare Anfängerbasis?


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

so leude ich hab n gutes gefunden die frage is das die 389â¬ die es kostet wert??? :
DK Bike "Cleveland"

angaben:

Rahmen & Gabel: 100% Chromoly 
â¢ Lenker: DK 2-piece 7,3" Chromoly
â¢ Steuersatz: SST Oryg Rotor 
â¢ Vorbau: DK Trail Design mit Tabs
â¢ Bremsen: Tektro U-Brakes
â¢ Bremshebel: Tektro Alloy
â¢ Kettenblatt: 36T Iron Cross CNC 
â¢ Ritzel: 13T Odyssey
â¢ Kurbel: 3 teilige Tubular 175mm Cro-mo Kurbel / Spanish BB 
â¢ Felgen: 48speichen, SUN ZX25 Alloy Felgen
â¢ Reifen: Interstate85 85psi
â¢ Naben: DK Macho 48h Alloy, 14mm selaed
â¢ Pedal: Plattform Alloy
â¢ Sattel: DK Dirt Jump 8mm rail

thx 4 help


----------



## -RMX- (12. Juni 2007)

is das von eddy cleveland???


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

ich hab keine ahnung bin einsteiger wiso?
jedenfalls heißt das modell so: Cleveland... lobenswert das bike???


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

hir isn bild :


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (12. Juni 2007)

Rotor is ********
zu langer bremsweg 

kann mir mal jemand diese frage beantworten weil i-wie antwortet keiner drauf

welches von  diesen bikes hat bessere parts???
und welches würdet ihr selber nehmen???
und mit welchen kann man am besten in parks fahren ( halfpipe )


Felt BMX FUSE


Einsatzbereich: Dirt/Street

Felt Fuse 07

Rahmen: Felt "Sheriff" Design, 100% CrMo, 20,5"TT, 

5mm Ausfallenden, Gyro Tabs

Gabel: 100% CrMo, 1 1-8 Ahead, 6mm Ausfallenden

Lenker: 2teil. Felt "WheelieBar" 100% CrMo

Vorbau: Felt 1 1-8 Ahead Alu

Steuersatz: Impact Integrated

Kurbel: 3teil. CrMo, 8 Zahn-Achse, 175mm

Lager: Midsize BB Set

Pedalen: Felt "BackPedal" Alu Platform

Kettenblatt: Felt "Spacely" 33T, 1/8" Zähne

Kette: KMC KoolChain

Freilauf: 12T Cassette Cog

Felgen: Alex DM24 Alu Double Wall, 36 vorne und 48 Loch hinten

Nabe hinten: Cassetten Nabe, Alu, 14mm, 48 Loch

Nabe vorne: Felt 07, Alu, 14mm, 36 Loch

Reifen: Felt "SlipNot" 20 x 2.25 vorne und 20 x 2.0 hinten

Sattel: Felt Jump

Sattelstütze: 25.4mm Micro-Adjust

Sattelklemme: 1 Bolt

Bremse hinten: Tektro U-Brake

Bremse vorne: Caliper

Bremshebel: Tektro

Pegs: 1 Paar

Extras: SST Oryg Rotor, Kettenspanner

Farbe: Acid Plum (braun-rot metallic)

Gewicht: 13,5kg

379



und



KHE Goldie matt schwarz Dirt-BMX

Shaun Butler Signature Linie 

Das Goldie ist zum Dirt fahren geeignet 

Rahmen CrMo Dirt Rahmen ohne Rotor

Gabel CrMo 1 1/8 mit 6mm Ausfallenden

Vorbau Aluminium 1 1/8, A-Head

Lenker 2-teilig, CrMo Stahl 

Kurbel 3-teilig, Euro BB, SB, CrMo Stahl 

Kettenblatt 25 T

Pedale Aluminium Allround, BB 

Sattel KHE Hurley 

Laufräder SUN RhynoLite 36 Loch, 14mm, hinten poliert und vorne schwarz 

Freilauf KHE Lolita Kassettennabe, 9 Zähne 

Reifen TRAX PRISM 2,0'', Freestyle 

Bremsen hinten U-Brakes Diatech Magic, Seitenzugbremse vorne beigelegt 

Extras Kettenspanner, Kette 1/2'' x 3/32'' 

Gewicht 12,7kg

378,48



und 



wtp addict
angaben sind ja bei den meisten bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

hier isn bild : http://www.uploadagent.de/index.php?s_action=show&id=68398&code=1181670684


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (12. Juni 2007)

was soll ich mit dem bild


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (12. Juni 2007)

kann mir denn keiner eine normale sachliche antwort geben????

Bitte Bitte


----------



## theharlem (12. Juni 2007)

wie is das bike...antwort???


----------



## Stirni (12. Juni 2007)

nicht innerhalb einer viertelstunde das isn forum kein chat...


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (12. Juni 2007)

ich weiß das das ein forum is aber man kann ja trotzdem antworten wie man das bike findet oda so


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (12. Juni 2007)

fährt jemand zufällig eins von den bikes und kann mir sagen ob er es gut oder ******** findet


----------



## Stirni (12. Juni 2007)

kannst du vll man den "edit" knopf benutzen?mein gott hol dir halt das addict oder das KHE...


----------



## sell0r (13. Juni 2007)

Wieso liest man hier eigentlich so wenig von Stolen, bzw. dem Getaway. Hat doch eigentlich alles was nen Einsteigerbike braucht. Chromo ramen,3p kurbel, etc. oder hab ich da was ganz wichtiges übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (13. Juni 2007)

sell0r schrieb:


> Wieso liest man hier eigentlich so wenig von Stolen, bzw. dem Getaway. Hat doch eigentlich alles was nen Einsteigerbike braucht. Chromo ramen,3p kurbel, etc. oder hab ich da was ganz wichtiges übersehen.




das stolen heist war ne ganz lange zeit ausverkauft und getaway kenn ich nüscht.


----------



## -RMX- (14. Juni 2007)

ich darf doch bestimmt mal unterbrechen oder?   hab nämlich ne frage: ok einsteigerbike is vielleicht nich ganz passend aber hat einer erfahrungen mit dem Fit Flow park?

http://oldskoolcycles.com/fitflowpark.aspx


----------



## -RMX- (14. Juni 2007)

ach ja genau kann mir einer sagen was das kostet? ist irgentwie überall unterschiedlich. bei parano garage steht da 719 und bei bigboysports 620   denkt ihr ich würds irgentwie für 600 bekommen?


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (14. Juni 2007)

was habt ihr denn (fast) alle gegen Felt bikes ???

ist das addict besser oder schlechter als das KHE goldie 


KHE Goldie

Rahmen CrMo Dirt Rahmen ohne Rotor

Gabel CrMo 1 1/8ââ mit 6mm Ausfallenden

Vorbau Aluminium 1 1/8ââ, A-Head

Lenker 2-teilig, CrMo Stahl 

Kurbel 3-teilig, Euro BB, SB, CrMo Stahl 

Kettenblatt 25 T

Pedale Aluminium Allround, BB 

Sattel KHE Hurley 

LaufrÃ¤der SUN RhynoLite 36 Loch, 14mm, hinten poliert und vorne schwarz 

Freilauf KHE Lolita Kassettennabe, 9 ZÃ¤hne 

Reifen TRAX PRISM 2,0'', Freestyle 

Bremsen hinten U-Brakes Diatech Magic, Seitenzugbremse vorne beigelegt 

Extras Kettenspanner, Kette 1/2'' x 3/32'' 

Gewicht 12,7kg

378,48â¬


----------



## bockbier27 (17. Juni 2007)

Hi, das beste einsteiger Bike mit bestem Preisleistungsverhältnis hab ich zu verkaufen

We The People ADDICT 2007 halt  (Besser als KHE Goldie und Felt Shit, keine Frage)^^


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180131366016&rd=1&rd=1

(Da seit ihr heiß drauf nich war) Meldet euch ma bitte über Ebay wenns geht.


----------



## -RMX- (18. Juni 2007)

schon ganz schön, aber nicht so schön wie mein Flow dass bald kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (18. Juni 2007)

oller angeber


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (18. Juni 2007)

hallo ,
wollte fragen welches ich mir bis 400 ocken holen sollte??

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## bockbier27 (18. Juni 2007)

HI, kauf dir am besten das WTP ADDICT (2007) wird dir jeder mit gesunden Menschenverstand sagen 

(Mein ich nich nur so weil ich jetzt zufÃ¤llig das zu verkaufen hab)^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180131366016&rd=1&rd=1

*TOP BIKE* TOP PREIS *Angucken*

(Das beste was du fÃ¼r knapp 400 â¬ bekomm kannst)

(Bei Interesse meld dich ma Bunnyhopper)^^ 

GruÃ Christian^^


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (22. Juni 2007)

hallo nochmal,

welches bike sollte ich mir für 
bis zu 400 euro holen??


----------



## -RMX- (22. Juni 2007)

wethepeople addict, kei ahnug ob das mehr kostet, ich hab jedenfalls ein Flow, is aber bischen teurer


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (22. Juni 2007)

das wethepeople kostet 470.


----------



## -RMX- (22. Juni 2007)

tja dann würd ich den geldkoffer etwas weiter aufklappen


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (22. Juni 2007)

jo, ich scheiß kein Geld.


----------



## -RMX- (23. Juni 2007)

wie lange hast du eig. noch vor nach nem bike zu suchen?? seit ich hier in dem BMX teil bin suchst du ein rad, nehm hallt einfach eins dass dir gefÃ¤llt und das was taugt...ich war auch erst so zimperlich wegen geld und jetzt hab ich mir nen 600â¬ Flow geholt


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (23. Juni 2007)

Na und!
krieg das Geld nich so schnell zusammen!!!
Geld krieg ich nich in arsch gesteckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (24. Juni 2007)

ach moch wost willst, wie der franke sagt


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (24. Juni 2007)

seh ich auch so!!


----------



## theharlem (24. Juni 2007)

hi wie is das "GT BMX El Centro (2007) unisize" ???
(380)

-rmx- nicht mit dummen antworten kommen... ich möcht einfach nua hilfe!!!

thx

Daten:

Rahmen: GT Freestyle design, 3 main tube cr-mo, machined headtube and BB shell, 6mmT. dropouts, weld-on GYRO cable guides, dual cable routing 
Gabel: GT BMX Freestyle Design 
Tretlager: Ball type 8spline Cr-Mo Achse 
Freilauf: ACS Maindrive 12 Zähne 
Kette: KMZ Z410 
Felgen: Alex DX2418 Alu 48 Loch 
Reifen: Kenda Kiniption 20 x 2,1 
Nabe hinten: GT 14mm hi-c Achse 48h 
Nabe vorne: GT 14mm hi-c Achse 48h 
Speichen: 14g 
Bremsen: Tektro FX-330 Aluminium U-Brake 
Bremshebel: Tektro 273A Aluminium 
Vorbau: GT FS Design 
Steuersatz: Tange Seiki Fatty 22, 1-1/8 Zoll
Sattelstütze: Alu  
Klemme: GT Johnson design 
Rotor: SST ORYG 
Pegs: GT steel axle pegs


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juni 2007)

kein GT.lieber wethepeople, fit, Dk oder eastern.

Guck bei www.parano-garage.de


MEINE FRAGE.
Welches bike würdet ihr mir bis 400 euro(nich mehr) empfehlen?

z.b Fit pro, dk cleveland....


----------



## Aceface (27. Juni 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> kein GT.lieber wethepeople, fit, Dk oder eastern.
> 
> Guck bei www.parano-garage.de
> 
> ...



Stolen Heist - gibts bei www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juni 2007)

Danke....

is es denn eigentlich schon wieder lieferbar?? ....ich meine es war ja ne lange zeit ausverkauft....


----------



## Aceface (27. Juni 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> Danke....
> 
> is es denn eigentlich schon wieder lieferbar?? ....ich meine es war ja ne lange zeit ausverkauft....



am besten mal anfragen und dann einfach bestellen.


----------



## Schumi-1992 (2. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend BMX-Freunde,

ich fahre derzeit ein wenig Dirtbike und mit meinem MiFa Fahrrad auch ein wenig in der City! Nun hatte ich vor mir noch ein BMX zu zulegen, allerdings hab ich mich jetzt schon weitestgehend informiert aber bin mir immernoch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich mir das

Stolen - Getaway

kaufen soll !?






- Rahmen: 20.5", 100% Hauptrohre aus Cromo mit Micro Dropouts
- Gabel: Cromo
- Lenker: 7.25" hoch / 25" breit
- Rotor: SST Oryg
- Bremsen: Tektro
- Kurbel: 3-tlg, Crmo, 175mm, schwarz
- Lager: US-BB
- Pedale: DX Style Alu
- Kettenblatt: Stahl 36T mit Stolen Logo
- Ritzel: 13T Odyssey Freilauf
- Kette: KMC Z-410
- Felgen: 48L/48L Alu
- Naben: 48H/48H Alu FlipFlop (vorne:14mm / hinten:14mm Achse)
- Sattel: STLN Slim mit Kevlar Verstärkung
- Reifen: Kenda Kutlas 2.25" (vorne) / Kenda K-Rad 1.95" (hinten)
- Pegs: 4stk
- Gewicht: 13,8kg

- Farbe: rot


MfG Schumi


----------



## EDDM (3. Juli 2007)

felgen??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (3. Juli 2007)

Wegen einsteigerrÃ¤dern wÃ¼rde ich mir auf jeden fall mal die neuen Kink RÃ¤der anschauen. preisspanne zwischen 260 und 500â¬. transition und roc sehn recht fÃ¤hig aus.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (6. Juli 2007)

Moin moin Leudde, so langsam will ich auch unter die BMXer gehn udn hab mir hier ma was für 1000 takkn zusammengestellt.

Also:

Anfang: Kink ROC Komplettrad
Kurbel: Shadow Torrid
Pedalen: Shadow Nostra SB
Lenker: WTP Helium SL
Vorbau: FlyBikes Mosca Stem
Reifen: KHE Park 1x 1.9 und 1x 2.1
Schläuche: KHE Twiggy
Bremse: Odyssey Evolver
Bremshebel: Dia Tech Dirty Harry

Gewicht: rund 10.5kg bis 11kg
und der Preis halt rund 1000 Euronen.

Naja Später halt noch en Demolition HR in smoke Chrome.

Wär das recht brauchbar oder würdet ihr mir was anderes bzw änderungen empfehlen?

Greetz.


----------



## traildevil91 (6. Juli 2007)

jojo fiete ist ganz geil! hmm! denke schon das die parts ok sind!


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2007)

pedale sind eigentlich egal, würde die am anfang einfach dranlassen. bremsehebel ebenfalls lassen.
sattel und stütze würde ich ändern. macneil sl und stump wäre mein vorschlag. und lenker würde ich son 8" nehmen.

rest find ich okay.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. Juli 2007)

Ööhm. naja Pedale is mir nich so egal, weil ich schon paa bessere will, wenigstens mit sb lagern. bremshebel mal schaun, ich schieb den immer recht weit nach innen und deswegen brauch ich einen der relativ weit gekrümmt ist.

Sattel sah eig ganz ok aus, sattelstütze wird gekürzt und durchbohrt also auch egal 

Naja, aber ich denke alles in allem wird das Rad so werden wie ichs mir hier vorstelle.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Juli 2007)

für knapp 1200 kannse dir dein komplett eigenes rad aufbauen...würd ich machen bzw hab ich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (10. Juli 2007)

Naja, ich hatte mirt erst ein MacNeil Team Issue zusammengestellt, im großen und ganzem wie das Kink, bloß ne Federal Gabel drin und halt Sattelstütze, Sattel und VR anders, aber mal schaun, erstma des Kink und wenn ich gut drauf abgehe denn kommt später noch der Macneil.


----------



## JAnk1 (18. Juli 2007)

hey hab mal ne frage was haltet ihr von dem bmx für carhatt? http://www.der-preisvergleich-er.de/information/18729518/brady-pro.html
könnt da günstig für 350 dran kommen .
Lohnt sich oder gibs was besseres?


----------



## Son (18. Juli 2007)

lieber ein anderes, stolen heist zum beispiel


----------



## JAnk1 (19. Juli 2007)

welches wär den für 350 zu empfehlen? außerdem nen 20 oder 20.5???? bei 1.83


----------



## Fonz! (19. Juli 2007)

So dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu hab durch einen Kollegen nun auch Blut geleckt und hab mir die Tage ein BMX bestellt ...

Bei People's Store für 300,- Flocken

wethepeople 2007 Nova 

 19.5" TT
 4130 CrMo Unterrohr
 4130 CrMo Gabelschaft
 usa BB
 wethepeople Defcon Griffe
 3pc crmo Tretkurbel
 Plattform Pedalen
 36H alloy Vorderrad
 48H alloy Hinterrad
 14T Freilauf
 Kenda Reifen
 Alu Salt Naben
 14mm CrMo Achsen, LB
 2 Pegs
 Rotor
 2 U-Brake Bremsen
 Gewicht: 13.6kg 

Sollte für den Anfang taugen und sollten nach der Zeit Parts flöten gehen wird was haltbares nachgekauft ...


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Juli 2007)

naja bissel arg kurzes oberrohr und das is netma aus cromo... ich an deiner stelle hät lieber noch 100 mehr investiert und nen stolen heist oder so gekauft.


----------



## Fonz! (20. Juli 2007)

Jop stimmt Oberroht ist aus Hi-Ten aber denke wenn es soweit ist und ich das Radl voll hernehme sollte es an einem neuen Rahmen nicht scheitern


----------



## SeaF (26. Juli 2007)

so ich hab mir jetzt hier mal alles durchgelesen un so aber was für n bike würded ihr eim raten der street und flatland fahren will???? un dan noch ne frage weiß einer wie das khe stylus is?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

> so ich hab mir jetzt hier mal alles durchgelesen un so aber was für n bike würded ihr eim raten der street und flatland fahren will???? un dan noch ne frage weiß einer wie das khe stylus is?



entscheide dich zwischen flatland oder street.
bei Flatland bikes is die geo ganz anders und außerdem sind die nicht für street gedacht.

Und khe würde ich nich nehmen, Wethepeople, fit , eastern,  stolen schon eher.


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

also ich will flatland fahrn aber des bike sollte schon n paar treppen aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

es macht sich aber schwer mitn flatland bike treppen zu springen, da es nicht dafür gebaut wurde.

andersrum genauso. ein freestyle(Dirt, park, Street) bike is nich gebaut fürs flatlanding.
Der rahmen is länger als bei flatland bikes.
Du wirst später probleme bei einigen Flatlandtricks bekommen, wenn du dazu ein freestyle bike nimmst.

ALSO entscheide dich: Flatland ODER Freestyle sprich Street.


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

wie siehts den mit dem wtp nova aus??


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

kommt drauf an wie groß du bist, denn das oberrohr is mit 19,5 echt kurz.

wie viel willstn ausgeben?


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

also ich bin so 1,65 un wieg so 45kg will bis 400 aber kein euro mehr ausgeben


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

Das beste Bike bis 400 is das 
Stolen Heist, mit nem 20,75" Oberrohr.
ein wenig länger als die standard länge 20,5.

Guckst du hier!
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=35&aid=849


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

mhhh denkst des stolen wrap 2007 wÃ¼rd au gehn damit ich mir noch so n helm kaufen kann

 Stolen Wrap 2007
100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts 
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5Â°HT / 71Â°ST 
100% chromoly Black 
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8Â°back/3Â°up 
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs 
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach 
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset 
N/A 
Tektro Alloy, Black 
Tektro U-brake 
N/A 
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black 
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle 
DX Style Alloy Platform Boron Axle 
CNC 6061 Alloy 33T 
Cassette 12T 
KMC Z-510 
F:36H/Alex MX22 BK R:48H/Alex MX22 CP 
Sealed 36H Front 48H Alloy Cassette F:14mm / R:14mm axle 
STLN Slim embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges 
2 piece, Black 
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85F 
Smooth Steel, Black 
2 Pegs 

13,3kg 
 339â¬


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

hmm, hier in dem thread kam die frage schonmal,
aber gut is es auf jeden fall, besonders das es aus
100% Cro-Mo besteht.

wenns dir gefällt kauf es dir!


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

un des
Stolen Goblin 2007
Chromoly main tubes, tig welded frame, top & downtube gussets w/ micro dropouts 
GEOMETRY 20.50"TT / 13.75"CS 
Chromoly steerer Black 
STLN 1020 Steel 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8Â°back/3Â°up 
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs 
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach 
1 1/8" threadless type 
SST Oryg 
Tektro Alloy, Black 
Tektro U-brake 
N/A 
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black 
American BB w/ 19mm forged chromoly axle 
DX Style Alloy Platform Boron Axle 
Steel 36T w/ Stolen Print 
13T Odyssey Freewheel 
KMC Z-410 
Lightweight 48H/48H Alloy 
48H/48H Alloy FlipFlop F:14mm / R:14mm axle 
STLN Slim embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges 
2 piece, Black 
Kenda Krad 1.95"F Kenda Krad 1.95"R 
Smooth Steel, Black 
2 Pegs 

13,6kg 
249â¬


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

ich mein für den preis???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

naja, nich wirklich.is nich voll aus Cro-mo.

Besser wäre das Stolen Wrap, is auch ein wenig leichter als das goblin! ich glaub mit dem Wrap wärste glücklicher!


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

was denkst kann man dem wrap zumuten es soll ja schon n bunny-hop aushalten


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juli 2007)

n bunnyhop hält es auf jeden aus.

glaub mir, mit dem Wrap wirst du zufrieden sein!!


----------



## SeaF (27. Juli 2007)

mhhh ich denk des hol ich mir


----------



## gl3n (13. August 2007)

Was haltet ihr denn konkret vom Kink Roc?

Da ich nicht mehr so oft fahren kann und mein MTB gerne und oft rumzickt, wollte ich mir zum sporadischen Radeln ein BMX zulegen, geht das Kink dafür klar? Alternativ eben ein WTP Addict 

Thx, gl3n


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. August 2007)

Hol dir das Kink^^
Das hat einen Trendnuttenlenker, Trendübersetzung, Sun Rhyno Lite Felgen usw.
Das Addict würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, 1. Bremssockel unten und 2. keine SB-gelagerten Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gl3n (16. August 2007)

Geil, das klingt für mich als Trendnutte sehr nice  Thx


----------



## Aceface (17. August 2007)

...


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2007)

wer billig kauft,kauft zweimal


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. August 2007)

DEISTERRACING schrieb:


> Einsteigerbike für 600,00??? VOLL ÜBERTRIEBEN!!!



haha wasn trottel


----------



## Stirni (17. August 2007)

oder so


----------



## Renegado (27. August 2007)

Uiuiui, da guckt man mal gut ein Jahr nicht in's Forum und mein Thread wird sogar was =) Was für eine Freude 

Gruß René


----------



## SeaF (27. August 2007)

weiß einer was ich meim stolen wrap 2007 alles zumuten kann??


----------



## gmozi (28. August 2007)

Hallöööö 

Also ich habe bei der Bucht folgendes Teil gesichtet:









Und würde eigentlich nur gerne wissen was davon zu halten ist. Habe selber schon ein wenig gegooglet und bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass der Rahmen durchaus "brauchbar" ist. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

MacNeil "Dave Freimuth"
Sanko 4130 Chromoly
Länge 21"
Hinterbau 14,25"
Steuerkopf 74 Grad
5mm Ausfallenden auf 14mm
~2.5kg


----------



## Carl Johnson (28. August 2007)

ich finds auch ganz gut ... mit us bb lager ... paasst


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. September 2007)

welches is besser fürn einstieg :

kink roc
wtp addict
eastern jane
oder was ganz anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (3. September 2007)

verarschen? wofür hast nen thread aufgemacht


----------



## Stirni (3. September 2007)

kink alda


----------



## MR.Hopfen (4. September 2007)

Hey 
ich finde des Kink Transition im preis leistung verhältniss richtig gut 
Gruß
 Christopher


----------



## Chris2506 (6. September 2007)

Hallo leutz,

ich hab seit gut 1 jahr ein MTB von den BULLS und will mir für nebenbei ein bmx kaufen zum dirten und bissele durch die innenstadt jagen....

es sollte nicht zu teuer sein, denke eher in die richtung von 300 -400 ...

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ??

danke für eurer antworten....

übrigens von technischen details hab ich eigentlich relativ wenig ahnung...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (6. September 2007)

stolen heist.
kostet 399 euro.
ist in der preisklasse am besten.

gibts bei www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------



## MR.Hopfen (7. September 2007)

Hey
des Easternbike Element is noch was kostet normal 419
hab aber gehört die jungs von www.bmx-parts.de machen gute preise 

MfG


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. September 2007)

Hey zusammen! Lese nun schon ne weile mit und hab mir den Tread hier durchgesehn. Fahre sont Bikepark. 

Habe neulich von nem Freund ein Felt Heretic dagehabt..und weiss net dass ding hat mich fasziniert  is irgendwie anders wie beim Mtb..keine Gänge usw. da kann ich auch net so viel kaputt machen..darum möchte ich mir gerne auch eines zulegen. Werde  mit dem Rad nur kleinere Tricks (bspl. Bunny, weiss net wie ihr dem beim Bmx sagt??) machen und zum Freibad kurven.

Is vorausichtlich nur für nen Winter und mein Budget mit 250 Euro sehr begrenzt. Hab mir die Räder von Stolen angesehn..die wären ja alle ganz geil und auch vom Preis her okey, leider gibtz die Marke in der Schweiz net. Mein Händler führt Felt..und so binn ich ob kurz oder lang wieder zum Felt Heretic gekommen. Finde es auch in der Orangen Farbe mit schwarzer Gabel sehr ansprechend. 

Was denkt ihr is des Rad okey für den Anfang? 

Mfg Billi JoE


----------



## Son (12. September 2007)

das is kot, aber für "zum freibad kurven" reicht das


----------



## H_P (1. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt darf ich auch mal.
Ich bin wieder mal so ein typischer Fall, der vom MTB kommt und vom BMX Fieber befallen ist. Ich lese hier schon ne zeit lang mit und jetzt kann ich mir endlich auch nen Bike leisten.
Budget bis max. 500â¬

Ich hab mir mal folgende Modelle angeschaut:

*Stolen Heist 2008    450â¬

100% chromoly frame with smaller tubes
-fsa integrated headset
-removable gyro tabs
-micro dropouts
-sealed spanish bb
-tubular 3pc chromoly crank
-stolen alloy sprocket
-stolen tall boy (8) bar
-stolen money grips
-alloy stem s logo
-stolen m boss seat
-alex dm2418 doublewall rims , chrome rear
-odyssey mike aitken tires
-25x9 one piece driver casette hub
-odyssey mono lever
-odyssey twisted pvc pedals (light)
-12kg


*Eastern Bike Element     420â¬

 20.75" CroMo Frame, with Grim Reaper Sattelrohr
- incl. Internal Headset
- Eastern CroMo Fork
- Eastern Electron CroMo Crank, Spanish-BB
- Eastern Cassette Hub 14mm, 48H, 9T Driver, black Double Wall Rim
- Eastern Medusa Sprocket 25T
- Eastern Tight Ass Seat
- Eastern RIB Grips
- Eastern Bar 7.5"
- Wellgo Alu DX Pedals
- 1 Paar Pegs

Gewicht?

*WTP-Addict 2008      480â¬

- Rahmen: 20.6Ã¯Â¿Â½ Oberrohr-LÃÂ¤nge, 4130-Cr-Mo Oberrohr,
Unterrohr und Kettenstreben
- Internal Headset SB-gelagert
- Lenker und Gabel aus 4130-Cr-Mo
- 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, Mid-BB SB-gelagert
- 28er CNC-Alu-Kettenblatt
und hinten 10er Cassetten-Ritzel (mit Odyssey-Drivern kompatibel)
- schraubbare Gyro-Tabs lassen sich am Rahmen montieren
- Salt Pro U-Brake hinten
- Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 10mm Cr-Mo Achse, SB-gelagert
- Laufrad hinten: 36 Loch Chromfelge
mit SB-gelagerter Cassetten-Nabe (14mm Cr-Mo Achse)
- neue wethepeople Rhombus Griffe
- neues Mid Seat Design
- 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise fÃÂ¼r linke oder rechte Seite

- Gewicht (ohne Pegs) 11,83 kg

*Kink Transition

 - 20.75" TT, 100% 4130 Chromoly Frame
- 100% Chromoly 1-1/8" Threadless Fork
- Kink Integrated 1-1/8" Sealed Headset
- 2 Piece Chromoly Kink High Bars
- 28T Kink Alloy Sprocket
- 1 Piece 10T Cassette Driver
- Sun Rhyno Lite 36H Black Front Rim
- Sun Rhyno Lite 36H Machined Sidewall
Rear Rim
- 175mm 3 Piece Tubular Chromoly Cranks
- Sealed Mid Bottom Bracket
- Alloy Pedals with Chromoly Spindles and Removable Pins
- Tektro 907 U-Brakes Black
- 60mm Brake Pads for Better Braking

Gewicht 12,6 kg

Momentan tendiere ich zum WTP. Vor allem wegen dem Ruf und dem Gewicht. Die Frage ist aber ob jetzt der ganze Rahmen aus 4130 Chromoly besteht oder ob ich das falsch verstehe. Und wenn nicht inwiefern das Auswirkungen auf die StabilitÃ¤t hat.
Bei allen anderen stellt sich fÃ¼r mich die Frage nach den Lagern. SB oder BB, konnte ich jeweils keine Angaben finden. 
Bei dem Eastern habe ich keine Angaben zum Gewicht gefunden. Wenn da vlt jemand genaueres weis?!

Wenn ich irgendwelche SchwÃ¤chen oder besondere StÃ¤rken Ã¼bersehen hab klÃ¤rt mich bitte auf.
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf schnelle, ernste und vor allem begrÃ¼ndete RatschlÃ¤ge.

Danke schonmal

_edit: Wenn nochjemand nen Statement zu den jeweilien Felgen abgeben kÃ¶nnte?! Da kenn ich mcih echt gar nciht aus._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H_P (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich jetzt ganz vergessen:
Kennt jemand das Hoffman Bikes Rythm EL2für 400?
Hab nicht viele Daten gefunden ausser:

20" Toptube
- 100% 4130 Cromo Fork
- 3teilige Cromo Crank
- Sealed Bearing Cassetten Hub
- 33T Sprocket, 12T Driver
- Dirt Front Tire
- Skidmark Tire
- 1 Paar Pegs

Und wenn ich sonst noch ein Bike übersehen habe das in dieser Preisklasse unschlagbar ist/ der mörder Geheimtipp....

Danke


----------



## MR.Hopfen (2. Oktober 2007)

@H_P 
würde dir zum WTP raten 
der rahmen is meines wissen ganz aus CrMo
aber kannst ja mal bei www.bmx-parts.de anrufen da hab ich mein wtp her und die jungs kennen sich gut aus und machen gute preise
der easter is ca 1 kilo schwerer als des wtp und hat nur ne bb gelagerte hinterradnabe so wars zumindstens bei den 07 modellen

gruß
chrissi


----------



## H_P (3. Oktober 2007)

Danke für deine Meinung. Wie lang fährst deins denn schon? Gibts nichts was dich an deinem Bike stört?


----------



## peter hansen (6. Oktober 2007)

hi
hab mal ne frage
was haltet ihr so vom stolen heist
 Stolen Heist 2007

100% chromoly tig welded frame, top & downtube "S" gussets w/ micro dropouts
GEOMETRY 20.75"TT / 13.75"CS 74.5°HT / 71°ST
100% chromoly Black
STLN chromoly 7.25" rise / 25" wide 8°back/3°up
147mm flanged black w/ bar plugs
Forged alloy Front clamp 50mm reach
FSA sealed integrated hiddenset
N/A
Dia-Compe Tech 77
Dia-Compe Hombre U-brake
N/A
3pc tubular chromoly 175mm Black
Threaded European, sealed bearing, 19mm forged chromoly axle
Alloy Platform w/ pins chromoly axle
Stolen 6061 Chain Ring 30t
Cassette 11T 1-Piece Driver
KMC Z-510
F:36H/Alex Dbl Wall BK R:48H/Alex Dbl Wall BK
Sealed 36H/48H Alloy Cassette F:3/8" / R:14mm axle
STLN Team embossed logo w/ Kevlar edges
STLN Micro Adjust
Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2"F Maxxis M-Tread 1.85"R
Smooth Steel, Black
2 Pegs

13,1kg


----------



## Aceface (6. Oktober 2007)

hast du dir den thread überhaupt mal ganz durchgelesen oder sufu genutzt? nach dem rad wurde echt schon 100000000000000000 mal gefragt!


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

Beste felgen ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-to-Hell (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi fahre MTB Dirt und wollte mit fÃ¼rn park nen bmx kaufen von KINK das GAP 
parts: OberrohrlÃ¤nge: 20.5"
â¢ 4130 Chromoly Hauptrohre
â¢ Integrated Headset
â¢ zweiteiliger Kink low Lenker
â¢ 36 ZÃ¤hne Kink Kettenblatt
â¢ Odyssey 13 ZÃ¤hne Ritzel
â¢ Sun ZX25 36 Loch Felgen Vorne und Hinten
â¢ dreiteilige 175 mm Tubular Chromoly Kurbel
â¢ Mid BB
â¢ Aluminium Pedale mit Chromo Achsen
â¢ Gewicht: ca. 12.3 kg

289 steine ????ist das ok


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2007)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn du nur das Geld hast, muss es ok sein. Asonsten gÃ¤be es fÃ¼r 100â¬ mehr deutlich besseres.


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (15. Oktober 2007)

ok leider nicht mehr am start ein ganzes ausbildungs gehalt  naja thx bye


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (15. Oktober 2007)

so nochmal kurz hab noch 2 andere gesehen 
stolen stereo 2008 :
 Stolen Stereo 2008
Stolen Stereo 2008 

-chromoly main frame with smaller tubes 
-fsa integrated headset 
-removable gyro tabs 
-micro dropouts 
-mid type bb 
-tubular 2pc chromoly crank 
-stolen alloy sprocket 
-stolen dirt bar 
-stolen money grips 
-alloy stem s logo 
-stolen hot seat 
-alex Y303 rims , chrome rear 
-36x13 odyssey freewheel 
-wellgo pedals 
-12,6kg 

299euro 
oder 
stolen pinch 2008:
-TIG wellded frame with smaller tubes 
-machined headtubes bb headset 
-micro dropouts 
-mid type bb 
-tubular 2pc chromoly crank 
-stolen alloy sprocket 
-stolen dirt bar 
-stolen money grips 
-alloy inverted top loaded stem 
-stolen hot seat 
-36x13 odyssey freewheel 
-wellgo pedals 
-13kg 
239euro 

und wo liegt der unterschied zwischen chromoly main frame  und TIG wellded frame  mfg sven


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein Vorschlag: Zahl 40â¬ mehr, um 340â¬ bekommst du ein Rad das 100x besser ist als das pinch und das stereo.


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (16. Oktober 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Zahl 40 mehr, um 340 bekommst du ein Rad das 100x besser ist als das pinch und das stereo.



welxchet denn ??bitte melden


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. Oktober 2007)

Stolen Wrap 2007, 339â¬ www.oldschoolbmx.de
DK Cleveland/6 Pack 2007, 379 bzw. 369â¬ www.parano-garage.de
alles was billiger als das wrap und das cleveland oder 6 pack ist wÃ¼rde ich nicht nehmen...


----------



## K3KZ (16. Oktober 2007)

na wenn master das sagt


----------



## Bike-to-Hell (16. Oktober 2007)

K3KZ schrieb:


> na wenn master das sagt



was würdest du mir den empfehlen für 300 euro ??? mfg sven


----------



## RISE (16. Oktober 2007)

Grade wurden dir doch welche empfohlen... Auch wenn sie 80â¬ mehr kosten, aber das Sparen wird sich lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaterMiekesch (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fahre schon ne Weile Dirt mit MTB. Will mir aber jetzt ein BMX zulegen.
Ich wiege 65 Kilo und bin 175 groß. Das Bike ist besonders für Dirt und Street gedacht.
Ich tendiere zum Tolen Wrap 07. Ich hab das mit dem Heist 07 verglichen und so groß ist da der Unterschied nicht.

Nun interessiert mich welche Teile ich bei dem mit der Zeit wohl austauschen müsste. 
Und liege ich in der Annahme richtig das Gabel Rahmen und Kurbel ne lange Zeit überleben da sie ja aus Cromo sind oder muss ich da Angst haben das nach einem Jahr der Rahmen bricht?

Ach ja ich les hier öfters das BikeStation nen guten Preis macht. Habt ihr da einfach nachgefragt und die ham ok gesagt oder machen die das widerwillig?


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2007)

Zur Haltbarkeit eines Rahmens kann dir sicher keiner eine sichere Auskunft geben. Sofern der Rahmen aus Cromo ist, dürfte ihm eine gewisse Stabilität nicht abzusprechen sein, allerdings hängt das auch sehr vom Fahrstil ab.


----------



## KaterMiekesch (18. Oktober 2007)

Also mein NPJ little jimmy Rahmen fährt schon seit paar Jahren. Also brauch ich mir da eher keine Gedanken machen aber welche Teile sind denn am Wrap minderwertig?
Kenn mich bei BMX Teilen nicht aus. Ich versteh auch nicht warum das Fahrrad so billig ist.

Edit: Liege ich in der Annahme richtig das ich Wohl irgendwann die Felgen, Tretlager und Bremsen austauschen müsste (die sind mir eh nicht wichtig  )
und was bedeutet: Naben: 36H/48H, SB gelagert, hinten Cassette
sind da beide SB gelagert oder nur vorne?

Hab noch was gefunden 






RAHMEN  	100% Cr-Mo 20.75" TT frame, formed DT/TT, MID BB, tig welded, externally relieved    integrated HT, integrated seat collar, 6mm dropouts for 14mm axle
GABEL 	Cr-Mo, 1 1/8" threadless w/ reinforced steerer, 1.4mm 1 1/4" blades, 6mm dropouts for 14mm axle

STEUERSATZ 	FSA Impact, 1 1/8" threadless, integrated

LENKER 	Cr-Mo 2pc, 620mm wide, 195mm rise, 11 degree back, 6 degree up sweep

HINTERRADBREMSE 	Tektro FX15, cold forged, linear spring, 15mm offset arms w/ double bushing pivots, grey soft compound cartridge pads

BREMSHEBEL 	Tektro 275A, forged two finger w/ 2pc clamp, 15mm cable pull

CASSETTE FREEWHEEL 	Odyssey 1/2"x1/8"x13t for M30 thread

KURBELSATZ 	Fuse tubular heat treated Cr-Mo 3pc, 175mm

KETTENBLÄTTER 	Fuse, forged and CNC alloy, multi spoke design, 36T

BOTTOM BRACKET 	Fuse MID, 2x oversized cartridge bearings, 8 spline spindle

FELGEN 	Fuse Double, double wall w/ eyelets (CNC side wall rear only)

VORDERRADNABE 	Specialized Fuse, 36h, sealed mech., hollow 14mm axle
HINTERRADNABE 	Specialized Fuse, alloy compact Flip-side M-30, 36h, sealed 4x bearing, hollow 14mm axle

SPEICHEN 	2.0mm (14g) UCP, black


Specialized ist im MTB Bereich eine Spuer Marke also mach ich mir von der Qualität her keine Gedanken 
Ist das besser als das Wrap oder Heist?

kostet ca 370 Euro wobei ich bei noch ca 10% Rabattbekomm bei SPec


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe bei Stolen jetzt keinen Überblick parat, wobei das Specialized auch ganz gut ausgestattet ist. Rein vom Ruf her kommen rider owned companies im BMX Bereich besser weg, was aber nicht gegen eine Firma wie Specialized spricht.
Zu der Nabenfrage: das bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach auf vorn und hinten, wesentlicher Unterschied wäre schon mal, dass das Speci eine FlipFlop Nabe oder etwas derartiges hat und das Stolen eine Kassette.
Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass ich eine ordentliche FlipFlop Nabe einer eher fragwürdigen Kassettennabe vorziehen würde (und natürlich vice versa). Beim Stolen ist sie immerhin SB gelagert, was eigentlich nicht mal schlecht ist.


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Komme aus dem Downhill bereich und würe mir jetzt gerne ein Bmx kaufen um Park und street zu fahren. Ich bin auf das KHE Bar-Bados AM gestoßen und finde es optisch sehr gut, jedoch kenne ich mich mit den Parts gar nich aus, kann mir einer was dazu sagen?

http://www.khebikes.com/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=346&Itemid=75


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2007)

KHE ist, was die einzelnen Parts angeht ja eher zurückhaltend mit den Angaben.Gewicht geht auf jeden Fall in Ordung. Frage ist nur, was du ausgeben willst. Evtl. hilft es auch, hier in diesem Thread mal ein bisschen zu lesen oder generell hier den BMX Bereich mal ein bisschen zu "durchsuchen".
Ansonsten kannst du dich auch mal in einem reinen BMX Shop beraten lassen, z.B. Parano Garage, GS BMX, 360°, People's Store oder beim Alöx hier im Forum, der arbeitet soweit ich weiß bei Bikestation BS und wird dir nicht irgendwelchen Mist andrehen.


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok danke erstmal für die Info, wollte so um die 300 ausgeben, da ich erst seid 2 Monaten mein nicolai Fully habe und das schon teuer genug war . Werde mich ein bischen einlesen.


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2007)

Dann lies lieber ein bisschen lÃ¤nger. Wenn du meine ehrliche Meinung hÃ¶ren willst: fÃ¼r 300â¬ bekommst du kein wirklich vernÃ¼nftiges Rad. Es gibt welche, aber die sind nicht sehr gut. FÃ¼r den Betrag lieber nach was Gebrauchtem suchen.


----------



## SeaF (31. Oktober 2007)

als ich neulich durchs i-net gesurft bin hab ich die specialized fuse serie gefunden und jetzt wollt ich mal von euch hörn was ihr von den bikes haltet
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=34497


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddylack (4. November 2007)

hm eigentlich von den parts her ganz ordentlich..und auch net so teuer. is glaub ich ne gute alternative zum wtp addict


----------



## SeeeB (11. November 2007)

weiß nich obs schon erwähnt wurde hab nich jede Seite gelesen
aber ich meine das Bike is gut für Anfänger wird wahrscheinlich 
auch von mir gekauft  

Stolen Wrap 2008

- Rahmen: 100% Chromoly
- Steuersatz: FSA Internal
- Tretlager: Mid BB
- Kurbel: 3 Teil Kurbel
- Kettenblatt: Stolen Alu 30T
- Lenker: Stolen Tall Boy Lenker (8")
- Griffe: Stolen Money Grips
- Vorbau: Alu forged Stem
- Sattel: Stolen M Boss
- Felgen: Alex Y303
- Reifen: Odyssey Mike Aitken
- Nabe: Kassette: 11T Driver
- Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Medium
- Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PVC
- Gewicht: 12,3kg

- Farben: Cappucchino oder Silber


----------



## Eastern-bike (11. November 2007)

hi hab mal ne frage fahre bmx  habe ein  titus bmx wolte yetzt richtig an fangen wolte mir das barbados am hollen für 299EURO
welches bike ist ok 
oder welche bikes sind noch gut zum einsteigen sollte ein kleines ketten blat haben   schreibt zurück danke gruß phillip


----------



## SeeeB (12. November 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage fahre bmx  habe ein  titus bmx wolte yetzt richtig an fangen wolte mir das barbados am hollen fÃ¼r 299EURO
> welches bike ist ok
> oder welche bikes sind noch gut zum einsteigen sollte ein kleines ketten blat haben   schreibt zurÃ¼ck danke gruÃ phillip



Das Stolen Wrap 07 ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes BMX 
hat alles was man fÃ¼r ein Einsteigerbike braucht.
Liegt zur Zeit bei 339â¬ und dÃ¼rfte evtl. Reduziert werden da
es doch nun die 08er Reihe gibt.
Zum Barbados kann ich jetzt nichts sagn kenne das Bike nicht  

Das Bike (Stolen - Wrap 07)





- Rahmen: 20.75", 100% Cromo mit Micro Dropouts, Integrated Headset
- Gabel: Cromo
- Lenker: 7.25" hoch / 25" breit
- Bremse: Tektro
- Kurbel: 3-tlg, Crmo, 175mm, 19mm Achse, schwarz
- Lager: Euro-BB
- Pedale: DX Style Alu
- Kettenblatt: CNC 6061 Alu 33T
- Ritzel: 12T Driver
- Kette: KMC Z-510
- Felgen: 36L/48L Alu
- Naben: 36H/48H, SB gelagert, hinten Cassette, (vorne:14mm / hinten:14mm Achse)
- Sattel: STLN Slim mit Kevlar VerstÃ¤rkung
- Reifen: Maxxis HolyRoller 2.2" (vorne) / Maxxis M-Tread 1.85" (hinten)
- Pegs: 2stk
- Gewicht: 13,3kg


----------



## gmozi (12. November 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage fahre bmx  habe ein  titus bmx wolte yetzt richtig an fangen wolte mir das barbados am hollen für 299EURO
> welches bike ist ok
> oder welche bikes sind noch gut zum einsteigen sollte ein kleines ketten blat haben   schreibt zurück danke gruß phillip



Was soll denn das "Barbados" fürn Bike sein? Was ist an Deinem Titus so schlecht, dass Du nun unbedingt nen "richtiges" brauchst wenn Du nun so richtig anfangen willst? Und welches von Titus hast Du denn? Und warum ist Dir nen kleines Kettenblatt so wichtig?

Meinst dieses hier?






Ist ja afaik nen Signature Rahmen von "Phil Aller" ... so schlecht kann das ja nicht sein. Allerdings irritiert mich der doch eeeetwas niedrige Preis.


----------



## Eastern-bike (12. November 2007)

hi 
die marke weiss ich nit mer habe mir den arm gebrochen der ramen war verkratzt dan hatt mein vater den lakirt in blau lakirt !!!!wolte mir das barbados am hollen weill es gut aus sieht weill es mir von bmx-parts.de empfohlen worden ist habe gedacht naya wen er es sagt holl ich mier das !!! ich vinde ein kleines ketten blat besser alls die großen bei mein bmx ist das hinterrad kaput und der lenker ist gerbrochen beim schweissen deswegen haben  meine eltern gesagt die hollen mir  ein bmx zu weinachten ich muss nur sagen welches so für 400euro weiss aber nicht welches bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. November 2007)

ach du ********, lass dir mal nen duden schenken!
das barbados ist von KHE, habs schon "in der hand gehabt" und denke du kannst es dir holen!


----------



## Eastern-bike (12. November 2007)

welches bike ist für 400euro ok ????


----------



## gmozi (12. November 2007)

Egal welches Hauptsache du kommst damit wieder zur Schule ;-)


----------



## Eastern-bike (13. November 2007)

welches bike ist yetzt ok ??????seit mall erlich bitte kennt einer den niko wolter ????


----------



## Aceface (13. November 2007)

Son hat doch schon gesagt dass das Barbados ok ist.

Mach dir doch sonst mal die Mühe und lies dich hier durch die Beiträge....da findest du mehr als genug Anregungen, um das richtige Rad zu kaufen.


----------



## gmozi (13. November 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> welches bike ist yetzt ok ??????seit mall erlich bitte kennt einer den niko wolter ????



Nein, wer ist Niko Wolter? Ist das eine wichtige Person die man kennen sollte? Wie der Papst , oder Frau Merkel?

Nur so nebenbei, so als nett gemeinten Tipp. Es gibt für den Browser Firefox ein Rechtschreib-Plugin. Das ist sehr gut und vor allem auch nützlich, wenn man sich mit eben dieser schwer tut. Da sind sicher auch die meisten anderen User die Deine Beträge lesen dankbar, denn es ist echt anstrengend ein durch die Fehler so ungewohntes Schriftbild wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Freddylack (17. November 2007)

kauft euch ein wtp 4 seasons 2008 und werdet glücklich...


----------



## yamseq (17. November 2007)

warum?, weil du eins bekommst oder hast?


----------



## Freddylack (18. November 2007)

ja und weil die super sind...ich kenne viele die damit fahren und noch nie wirkliche probleme damit hatten. ich finde das wtp ein super preis/leistungsverhältnis hat...


----------



## gmozi (18. November 2007)

Freddylack schrieb:


> kauft euch ein wtp 4 seasons 2008 und werdet glücklich...



Was ist denn das fürn Argument?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastern-bike (20. November 2007)

hi
ich krige zu weinachten eins weiss aber nicht welches !!!wie ist das khe triple treaht lt ????


----------



## Son (20. November 2007)

ich denke das kannste nehmen!


----------



## Aceface (20. November 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> hi
> ich krige zu weinachten eins weiss aber nicht welches !!!wie ist das khe triple treaht lt ????



Das Triple Threat LT schaut gut aus, Ausstattung geht auch klar für den Preis.

Würde mich aber mal bzgl. der Geometrie (Oberrohrlänge, Hinterbau etc.) bei nem Onlineshop erkundigen.


----------



## Son (20. November 2007)

wenn das die selbe geo ist dann hier:
klick


----------



## Eastern-bike (21. November 2007)

hi 
was heißt das yetzt ????wolte mir das bei bmx-parts.de hollen 
ich weiss nicht welches bmx


----------



## Son (21. November 2007)

was heißt was jetzt?
das Triple Threat LT kannste ruhig nehmen, wurde doch schon gesagt!


----------



## street (22. November 2007)

die neuen von subrosa sind gut


----------



## Eastern-bike (25. November 2007)

wie vindet ihr das (Eastern Bikes Shovelhead BMX Bike 2008 grün) ist as  gut oder ist da irgend etwas dran scheißße oder nicht gut???


----------



## vitag (25. November 2007)

das ist schon okay, Du brauchst nur ein anständiges Bremskabel und eventuell ne Chromfelge für hinten zwecks besserer Bremsleistung. Aber sonst kannst Du mit dem Bike nix falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastern-bike (25. November 2007)

hi =)
die chromfelge hab ich bei gs bmx gesehen (Sun KIng Pin Felgenring mit Dragonfly Nabe vorne HF 48H, 10mm, FM Woodstock Speichen in chrom. Lieferzeit ca. 1-3 Werktage.  welcher brems kabel ist u empfehlen ???


----------



## chrische (25. November 2007)

Willst du mit Bremse vorne fahren? lass mal lieber und kauf die nur eine Chromfelge für hinten


----------



## Eastern-bike (25. November 2007)

ist das bmx auch für dirt gedacht ?? oder nur für street


----------



## Eastern-bike (25. November 2007)

aso  ok welcher bremskabel ist den ok ????preiss ist igall


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (25. November 2007)

boah lass ma die finger vonna tastatur oda lass mama schreiben is ja schrecklich
bremskabel is eig. recht egal hauptsache linear


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

lasst doch bitte die finger von khe!!! als einsteiger rad würde ich ein wtp oder eastern vorschlagen und schaut das gleich ne dreiteilige kurbel dran ist.hab 98 auch mit nem gt performer98 angefangen für 350dm und hab etz ein fit aitken series2 mit profile mini hub mit titan driver und titan achse profile kurbel und profile vorderrad. da stecken etz auch gut 2000euro drin aber es lohnt sich da es hält und hält und hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

Komisch, ich hab in mein BMX nur knapp 300 investiert, und es hält und hält und hält.


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!!!! ich geb mich halt mit sowas nicht zufrieden. soll ja nicht heißen das ein günstiges bike schlechter ist.wie gesagt hab auch mit nem günstigen angefangen.kommt halt auch drauf was du fährst und vorallem wie du fährst.mach mal nen 2,5m air und bleib mit dem hinterrad hängen oder nen 360ger oder tailwhip über ne box und komm schief auf dann weißt ob paar euro mehr ihr geld wert sind.ist doch genau so wie mit ner einteiligen und dreiteiligen kurbel.mfg


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!!!! ich geb mich halt mit sowas nicht zufrieden. soll ja nicht heißen das ein günstiges bike schlechter ist.wie gesagt hab auch mit nem günstigen angefangen.kommt halt auch drauf was du fährst und vorallem wie du fährst.mach mal nen 2,5m air und bleib mit dem hinterrad hängen oder nen 360ger oder tailwhip über ne box und komm schief auf dann weißt ob paar euro mehr ihr geld wert sind.ist doch genau so wie mit ner einteiligen und dreiteiligen kurbel.mfg



Du sagst es doch selber ^^ Warum sollte ein günstigeres Bike schlechter sein?
Ich rede ja nicht von billig im Sinne von Schrott, sondern einfach nur von günstig in der Anschaffung.
Ich habe für meinen Rahmen NEU gerade mal 70  bezahlt, und das ist nen super Teil. Es macht halt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn x-hundert Euro auszugeben, wenn man quasi die gleiche Qualität zu einem viel niedrigerem Preis haben könnte. Ist das selbe wie mit der Tektro Bremse


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

kommt halt drauf an was man mit seinem rad macht und wie hoch des level von dem fahrer ist.weil für bordstein hoch und runter ist klar das man sich mit sowas zufrieden gibt.was solls geschmäcker sind verschieden,ich geb halt lieber paar euro mehr aus und bin mir sicher das es passt. hauptsache man hat spass am fahren. wo fährst du eigentlich? sagt dir wendelstein was? wo der stefan geisler usw her kommt?


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

ich meinte auch mit günstiger,so die mittelpreisklasse und nicht des billigste. würde als anfänger lieber paar euro mehr ausgeben und sicher sein das es hält.es gibt ja nix schlimmeres für nen anfänger,der kein geld hat(die meisten anfänger gehen ja noch zur schule und bekommen taschengeld),nicht fahren zu können weil ständig was kaputt geht.


----------



## Eastern-bike (7. Dezember 2007)

hi Habe mir yetzt das Element 08 Beschtelt weiss einer wie das ist für dirt und street wie sit das In Schwarz aus ???


----------



## Aceface (7. Dezember 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> hi Habe mir yetzt das Element 08 Beschtelt weiss einer wie das ist für dirt und street wie sit das In Schwarz aus ???




http://www.easternbikes.com/

da ist es in schwarz abgebildet


----------



## vitag (7. Dezember 2007)

Das Element 08 fährst sich auf jeden Fall echt gut (meins steht ja im "Eure 20" Waffen" Thread drin), brauchst aber auf jeden Fall ein Linear Bremskabel und am besten noch ne Chromfelge für hinten wegen der Bremsleistung. Ja und die Vorderradfelge ist nicht wirklich das wahre. Kauf Dir ne Chromfelge für hinten und nimm dann die originale von hinten für vorn (da Doublewall/ oder wie wir hier sagen Hohlkammerfelge).


----------



## Eastern-bike (7. Dezember 2007)

also das bike ist top  
 ich v inde es geill meine mutter hatt es schon bestelt in schwarz =) wenn ich das habe was soll ich dan übenn


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

fängst du wohl erst an mit bmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (7. Dezember 2007)

Eastern-bike schrieb:


> also das bike ist top
> ich v inde es geill meine mutter hatt es schon bestelt in schwarz =) wenn ich das habe was soll ich dan übenn



Erstmal lernen das Bike unter Kontrolle zu haben....

die Standardsachen zuerst: Manual, Bunnyhop etc.... oder einfach mal von ner Bank oder Bordsteinkante runterrollen lassen und Vorderrad hochziehen um zu lernen wie du zuerst aufm Hinterrrad landest etc...wenn der Fall nämlich mal länger dauert, werdens dir deine Handgelenke danken. Einfach all so Sachen um das Ding erstmal kontrollieren zu können.


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

würde ich auch sagen


----------



## Eastern-bike (7. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ya ein bmx ich kann ya ein Bunnyhop  Manual geht so 

ich mache ien Bunnyhop da lande ich aufem hinter Rad 
ich zihe erst das vorder rad hoch dan das hinterad
 ich kann mit mein Bmx ein 180 Drehung über Hügel springen kann ich auch  einen Bortstein hoch springen geht auch . erfarung hab ich ein bissel


----------



## Aceface (7. Dezember 2007)

dann solltest du auch wissen, was du dir als nächstes zutraust.


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

dann versuch halt mal auf einen bordstein zu springen und im manual weiter zu rollen


----------



## Son (8. Dezember 2007)

www.duden.de


----------



## Eastern-bike (8. Dezember 2007)

hi Ich hab gehört Die Hinter Nabe von Estern Bikes Geht immer kapput ??? Stimt das ???????


----------



## Eastern-bike (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Bei Watz up MEINT DIE FREI LOIFE SIND IMMER KAPPUT GEGANGEN


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Dezember 2007)

hahahahahahha <3333

<3 <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatrider 3 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hey ho
Hab mal ne frage,ich will mit bmx en anfangen,hab aber noch keine ahnung in der ganzen sache.Bisher hab ich nur hardtails gehabt.
Ich wollt mir so als einsteigerbike ein eastern shouvelhead kaufen.
Vllt hat das bike ja jemand von euch und kann mir sagen was er so davon hält.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2007)

Wodurch unterscheiden sich jetzt eigentlich Dirt, Street und Race BMX(Pluralform).


----------



## dukaine (15. Dezember 2007)

Holla,

hab hier jetzt schon eine ganze Menge mitgelesen und suche nach einem BMX für den Einstieg mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis. Dachte an ein Eastern Element oder DK Cleveland. Das WTP addict ist mir eigentlich etwas zu teuer (auch wenn der Sprung vom EB Element jetzt nichtmehr so groß ist)

Jetzt ist mir in meine Entscheidung noch das "Kink whip" reingerutscht. Von den Parts scheint es mit dem Elements und Cleveland mithalten zu können (dreiteilige Kurbel, CroMo etc.) , wiegt aber 2Kg weniger als das Cleveland (bin mir beim Element vom Gewicht jetzt nicht sicher) und ist günstiger...
(da ich ca. 188 groß bin hat das Element warscheinlich vom Rahmen nochmal nen Vorteil, da längeres Oberrohr, wobei ich mir den Sprung von 20,5 auf 20,75 nicht so extrem vorstelle)

Da ich aber wie gesagt nicht der Fachmann bin sondern Einsteiger seht ihr das vielleicht ganz anders - bin für jeden Rat dankbar!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Dezember 2007)

hm wenn du fast 1,9m bist wäre es ratsam ein Rad mit 21'' Oberrohrlänge zu nehmen, wird dir sonst wahrscheinlich zu kurz sein. Das Eastern Jane hat zB 21'' oberrohr


----------



## dukaine (15. Dezember 2007)

Machen die paar inch denn soviel aus (1,3cm längeres Oberrohr hört sich jetzt erstmal nicht soviel an, aber ich kann auch nicht aus erfahrung sprechen)? Es ist schon länger her das ich zuletzt gefahren bin... da war ich auf jedenfall noch nicht ausgewachsen.

Problem sind die 100 Euro mehr die eigentlich dann über dem liegen was ich ausgeben wollte...

Ich habe leider auch keine Möglichkeit hier irgendwo kurzfristig 21 oder 20,5/20,75 probe zu fahren um eines von beiden ausschließen zu können.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Dezember 2007)

Es ist für deinen Rücken besser^^ 20,75'' würden auch gehen.
Aber ein Tipp von mir: Nimm das Jane, denn das Element hat eine LB gelagerte Cassette die nach 2 Monaten kaputt sein wird, du kommst dann aufs gleiche...
Element+ neues Hinterrad= genausoviel wie das Jane (das hat schon ein ordentliches Hinterrad). Dann kostet dir das Jane im Endeffekt so viel wie das Element, dafür hast du aber einen 21'' Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wodurch unterscheiden sich jetzt eigentlich Dirt, Street und Race BMX(Pluralform).



Nochmal das Gleiche.

Zum Thema Oberrohr: Wie macht sich das längere Oberrohr bemerkbar? Beim Trialen gilt ja, dass man mit kleineren Bikes höhere Bunnys schafft.


----------



## dukaine (16. Dezember 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Es ist für deinen Rücken besser^^ 20,75'' würden auch gehen.
> Aber ein Tipp von mir: Nimm das Jane, denn das Element hat eine LB gelagerte Cassette die nach 2 Monaten kaputt sein wird, du kommst dann aufs gleiche...
> Element+ neues Hinterrad= genausoviel wie das Jane (das hat schon ein ordentliches Hinterrad). Dann kostet dir das Jane im Endeffekt so viel wie das Element, dafür hast du aber einen 21'' Rahmen.



Alles klar. Danke erstmal für die Tips. Ich denke ich werde dann auf jedenfall nicht unter 20.6 gehen - evtl. das Jane - muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, da es natürlich erstmal viel Geld ist - relativ gesehen - wenn man da Fortgeschrittene oder Custom Bikes gegen sieht ist es natürlich wiederum günstig 

Um nochmal zu dem Kink zurück zu kommen, hat jemand generell schon erfahrung mit den Bikes dieses Herstellers gemacht?


----------



## casimodo (16. Dezember 2007)

so, jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen senf dazu 
habe mir im zarten alter von 32, in ergänzung zum dh und 4x rad, ein bmx gekauft.
seit letzter woche dienstag bin ich stolzer besitzer eines 08er eastern shovelhead. 
mein fazit bis jetzt:
macht sau spaß, geht auf die knochen  und hat suchtfaktor 200.
das eastern is schön leicht. gewogenene 11.9kg, die parts sind durchweg solide, die naben sind halt loose ball, muß man eben ab und zu öffnen, neu fetten und einstellen. nur ein wenig bremstuning war notwendig. koolstop beläge und anschleifen der felge.
der umstieg dauert ein paar tage, manche bewegungsabläufe sind auf dem street mtb etwas langsamer und träger. bin definitv bmx-infiziert. 
soweit ich das als bmx noob beurteilen kann, ist das eastern shovelhead ein klasse einsteigerbike, mit soliden hochwertigen parts. sollte irgendwann der laufradsatz wirklich den geist aufgeben, hat man mit dem rest des bikes ne solide basis für die zukunft...so long


----------



## dukaine (16. Dezember 2007)

Wie groß bist du ca.? Und wie kommst du mit dem 20.5" Rahmen zurecht?


----------



## casimodo (16. Dezember 2007)

ich?
ich bin sagenhafte 173 zentimeter groß....mit meinen erfahrungswerten kannst du also wenig anfangen. außerdem ist das mein erstes bmx(ausgenommen das bmx 2000, als ich 9 war) und ich weiß nicht was wirklich taugt bzw. kann es nichtwirklich beurteilen...sorry


----------



## dukaine (17. Dezember 2007)

Schade. Aber bei der große sollte der Rahmen dann ja passen... so ließt man zumindest 

Ich denke ich werde dann auf minimum 20.6 bzw 20.75 setzen oder gleich 21" - kann ja nicht schaden. Wobei größer natürlich auch schwerer bedeutet und weniger wendig, denke ich zumindest. Aber ich will hier keine Größendiskussion vom Zaun treten.

Ich danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## gmozi (17. Dezember 2007)

Den Unterschied zwischen 20,5 und 21 Zoll wirst Du von den Fahreigenschaften her nicht merken. Wirklich relevant wird das denke ich erst bei nem Unterschied von 19 und 21 Zoll.


----------



## CannondaleENO (18. Dezember 2007)

hallo hab auc h mal ne frage fange auch an zu bmxn und will ir entweder in kink transition kaufen oder in stolen heist08 was würdet ihr kaufen ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2007)

Kauf dir lieber nen Duden.


----------



## CannondaleENO (18. Dezember 2007)

ja srry sind bissl fehler drin des ist wenn ich schnell schreib so srry^^ ???Kink oder stolen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (18. Dezember 2007)

nimm dir zeit zum schreiben mann...


----------



## Aceface (18. Dezember 2007)

Machste mit beiden nichts falsch, persönlich würde ich wahrscheinlich zum Kink tendieren.


----------



## CannondaleENO (19. Dezember 2007)

jo ich bin auch eher für das kink


----------



## CannondaleENO (23. Dezember 2007)

hab jetzt ein wtp addict aber hab schond ran rum gebaut ^^


----------



## Olem (26. Dezember 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom felt Base?

ich fahr das seit ein paar monaten und finds gut außer dass mir ein Bremshebel abgebrochen is und das innenlager knackt...


----------



## Stahl_ist_Real (4. Februar 2008)

das base is goil aber welches haste des 18.5 weil ich hab seit kurzem des 20.5 von letztem jahr und des läuft recht jut:daumen   bin voll zufrieden un des hat auch nen besseres kurbelset als des 18.5


----------



## basty92 (5. Februar 2008)

Fit Flow Trail: 619



- 20.75" Toptube 100% 4130 cromo Frame
- Mid-BB & int.Headset
- 100% 4130 cromo Fork
- Fit S3 Style Stem
- Flow Series Tubular Cranks, 175mm
- 30T Sprocket
- Flow Series Wheelset with 11T Driver
- 36h Sun Street Lite Rims, 14mm Rear, 10mm Front Axle
- Fly Ruben 2.25" Front Tire, Odyssey Path 1.85" Rear
- Odyssey Monolever Medium and Odyssey Linear Cable
- Fit Seat
- S&M 101 Pedals
- S&M XLT Seat Clamp
- Weight: 12.9kg


----------



## Olem (9. Februar 2008)

20.5


----------



## l0st (9. Februar 2008)

20.75"!Das ist falsch bei Allride,schaut mal auf fitbikeco.com die werdens wohl wissen.
725â¬!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenz (29. Februar 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen 20,5 und 21 Zoll wirst Du von den Fahreigenschaften her nicht merken. Wirklich relevant wird das denke ich erst bei nem Unterschied von 19 und 21 Zoll.



o doch! du merkst auf jeden fall einen unterschied von 20,5 zu 21"
wenn du so groß sein solltest dann wärs eigentlich fast noch besser ein 21,25" zu nehmen-leider gibts das net im komplettrad...21" oberrohrlänge und n 8" hoher Lenker sind aber bei der größe pflicht! dein rücken wirds dir danken!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (1. März 2008)

Hey Leute ich fahr n agent smith und will mir jetzt wahrschienlich noch n BMX holn...hab mich auch schon umgeguckt und hab bis jetzt 2 Favoriten....
Also einmal das *WethePeople Trust*






Oder das *Fit Team Street* (bzw. Park)





Beide liegen bei sp 550â¬ nur das Problem is halt das Fit gefÃ¤llt mir egt besser
nur kann man halt keine Bremse verbaun. Klar is brakeless fahrn cool, 
(was ich grade auch mache am 24"er) aber ich glaub vielleicht will ich mal 
eine, deswegen bin ich mir unsicher. 
WÃ¤re cool wenn ihr mir paar Ideen geben kÃ¶nnt. 
Und dann gibts beim local dealer noch n gebrauchtes Wethepeople Darkness
von 2006 fÃ¼r 250â¬ aber ohne Rotor und so gut wie neu da des nur zum rumcruisen benutzt wurde...





Ich freu mich Ã¼ber antworten  ADIos

Edit: oder das *Eastern Element *da aber nur das 07er da mir das 08er gar nich zusagt...is mir zu viel weiÃ 




420â¬ und mit ein paar Handgriffen kann das so aussehen <3


----------



## gmozi (1. März 2008)

Was ist daran *cool* brakeless zu fahren? Von allen Bmx Trends die es so gibt, erscheint mir dieser Ohne Bremse Kram am sinnlosesten.


----------



## l0st (1. März 2008)

> Beide liegen bei sp 550â¬ nur das Problem is halt das Fit gefÃ¤llt mir egt besser
> nur kann man halt keine Bremse verbaun



Nimm halt das trail?!


----------



## Hertener (1. März 2008)

@gmozi:
Im Winter ist immer alles cool. Erst im Sommer gibt's wieder heißen Scheiß.  

@Herrn Schmidt:
Ich würde das WTP nehmen und die Bremse abbauen.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (1. März 2008)

Hmm das Fit Team Trail find ich halt lange nich so schön wie das Street.
Sind ja vom technischen her gleich aber iwie mag ich das vom Aussehen gar nich.
WTP ohne bremse hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...
jemand schonmal mit nem FitKomplettrad gefahren? ich bin in bis jetzt nur WTP Räder probegefahren.
Wo liegen eigentlich die untershcied zwischen dem WTP Trust und dem Fit Team Street...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (1. März 2008)

Bekommste das Thrust da überhaupt noch...kolleg hatte da probleme.


----------



## lauti2 (6. März 2008)

hi 
ich bin auf der suche nach nem bmx für street, park und dirt 
nun die frage was da das bste ist preislich bis 500
ich hab bis jezt mal die zwei im auge

Eastern Jane Atom
Felt Manic

also bitte helft mir


----------



## Meridian (9. März 2008)

Hi ihr,

ich frag mal andersrum und zwar bin ich schon ne weile 24" gefahren und das auch recht erfolgreich aber da ich nur street fahre wollt ich mir jetzt ein BMX zulegen um nicht immer so ein riesen "Teil" zwischen den Beinen zu haben. Ich hab mich ein bisschen umgekukt und ich glaub fÃ¼r mein Budget von ca 600â¬ ist das 
KHE - Bar-Bados LT
echt nicht schlecht. 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit oder kennt das nÃ¤her?

Hier noch ein Link auf das Bike mit Partliste wer die Muse hat sich das nÃ¤her anzuschauen.

Mfg und Danke schon mal


----------



## Meridian (9. März 2008)

Sry hab den Link ganz vergessen
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=3418&osCsid=5be4c6ac47d98c21f0c56a8a4288521f


----------



## Pulle666 (10. März 2008)

abgesehn davon dasses derbst hässlich is,isses gut


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. März 2008)

ich glaub mit schwarzn mänteln sähe es schon ganz anders aus XD 
aber so....für mich nein


----------



## acrys (17. März 2008)

hallo zusammen..

vor kurzem hab ich mich spontan entschloßen mir auf die schnelle ein bmx zuzulegen und etwas herumzuprobieren - bis jetzt halt etwas mountainbiken, aber nicht geekmäßig.. aber im winter als newschoolsport freestyle skiing, von da her hab ich mir gedacht ich könnt mal bmx probieren, drum schreib ich hier^^

da ich net allzuviel zeit hab und nicht weiß obs mir taugt oder so, und ich sowiso kein geld hab, wollt ich ein ganz günstiges bike, wenns läuft würd ich mir schon im sommer ein gscheites (dann auch bis fast in den vierstelligen bereich) vll selber zusammenbauen oder so..

die faq's und den threat hier hab ich gelesen, trotzdem jetzt meine frage - was wäre aus oben genannten beweggründen zu sowas zu sagen:

kraftstoff fuel
kraftstoff petrol
kraftstoff diesel

wennschon billig würd ich sagen das erste, wird schon bis zum sommer langen, dann mal schaun..
hoffentlich kann jemand was zu kraftstoff sagen, kleine firma hier in der nähe, aber im mountainbike bereich bekannt für qualität.. denke ich  

danke schonmal, greetZ


----------



## l0st (17. März 2008)

Alles Müll.
Spar die Kohle lieber bis im Sommer.


----------



## Son (18. März 2008)

besser isses


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. März 2008)

Da du gaube ich nich viel geld hast guck dir mal die zwei räder an:
Wethepeople Nova
Wethepeople Reason
damit wirste dann echt zufrieden und wenn du mehr geld ausgeben willst kannst du ja auch räder in der höheren preisklasse  nehmen  
Und im sommer kannst dann auch gut auf den rahmn aufbauen 
Dann hauste n neues Hinterrad rein und Rotor weg und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (18. März 2008)

also da es hier um Einsteigerbikes geht, kann ich das Felt Ethic empfehlen, habe nen 07er Modell fÃ¼r 250â¬, einzige Nachteile verschleiÃteile wie Reifen und Griffe ansonsten ziemlich gut, leider nur DT und Kurbelachse aus CrMo

FÃ¼r mich wÃ¤ren fÃ¼r Probikes die Kriterien
- Gabel, Lenker, Rahmen 100%CrMo
- MidBB
- leicht
- evtl kleine Ã¼bersetzung (mÃ¶glichst 25-9)
- kleiner Preis
- StandardmaÃe

als Stichpunkte habe ich unter das jeweilige 08er Modell die *Nachteile *aufgezÃ¤hlt

Mit einem Budget von 400â¬ habe ich mich erkundigt:
*
Subrosa Letum Street/Dirt* 400â¬/390â¬ 12kg

-CroMo Mainframe

*KHE Triple Threat* 400â¬ 12.4kg

-Semiintegrated Headset
-Felgen

*Stolen the Heist* 450â¬ 12kg

-Preis

*Easternbikes Element* 420â¬ 12.02kg

-20.75"TT
-Preis

*DK 6Pack* 380â¬ 14.5kg

-Gewicht

*Felt Fuse* 400â¬ 12.7kg

-groÃe Ãbersetzung (33-12)

*
Fit Pro Park* 400â¬ 13.16

-CrMo Front Triangle

*Mirraco Blend1* 400â¬ 13.4kg

-groÃe Ãbersetzung (36-13)

*Kink Transition* 440â¬ 12.66kg

-20.75"TT


wer mehr weiÃ bitte Liste vervollstÃ¤ndigen

das Kink und das Felt haben beide einen 12t Driver, wenn man ein 27-30t Kettenblatt zu Hause rumliegen hat, kann das Felt meinem Wissen nach am besten abschneiden, auÃerdem seine die Optik auch viel


----------



## Son (18. März 2008)

L_AIR schrieb:


> *Kink Transition* 440 12.66kg
> 
> -20.75"TT



warum ist das TT ein nachteil?? ich komm super mit dem rahmen zurecht! das radl ist außerdem schwerer als angegeben


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. März 2008)

Wie findet ihr das Streetrad von Fit...also nicht fÃ¼r den absoluten AnfÃ¤nger
sondern fÃ¼r Leute die schon Erfahrung haben. 
Ich fahr zurzeit nÃ¤mlich n 24"er auch Brakeless und hab das Fit im Auge und will es mir hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich holen...was sagt ihr dazu?

*Fit Team Street* 550â¬ 
Gabel/Rahmen:20,5"tt, MidBB, Full 4130 Chromoly, Integrated Headset 
Lenker: Fit Hi Bar, 2pc., Griffe: Fit Original 
Vorbau: Fit F.D.L., 
Kurbeln: 3teilig, Tubular, Chromoly, SB, MidBB, 
Kettenblatt: Fit Light 25T, 
Vorderrad: 36h, 10mm Axle, SB, Double Wall, 
Hinterrad: 36h, 14mm, Cassette SB, 9T Driver, 
Pedale: S&M 101, 
Sattel: Fit ECCD, 
Reifen: New Fit 20 x 2.20, 
Gewicht:12kg


----------



## Son (18. März 2008)

würd ich sofort kaufen!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. März 2008)

war das jetzt ernst gemeint?
Wenn ja (erstmal freude XD) warum  denkste damit amch ich nix falsch?


----------



## L_AIR (18. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> warum ist das TT ein nachteil?? ich komm super mit dem rahmen zurecht! das radl ist außerdem schwerer als angegeben



ah cool sowas wollte ich hören


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2008)

L_AIR schrieb:


> *KHE Triple Threat Pro* 400â¬ 12.4kg
> 
> -Semiintegrated Headset
> 
> ...


Ansich haste gut zusammengestellt,aber das Triple Threat [PRO]
kostet 999â¬ 
hab mich mit den khe pro bikes nÃ¤her befasst und kauf mir vielleicht ein bar-bados
___________________________________________________

Na dann mach ich mal was Ã¼bers *KHE Bar-Bados Pro* 
AlÃ¶x hat's ja,der kann vllt auch mal was dazu sagen.Ich find das preis-leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis echt gut,das rad ist von den bloÃen teilen 1535,85â¬ wert.Eigentlich wollt ich zusammenstellen,aber das rad ist fÃ¼r den preis das beste am markt.

BMX Frame: Bar-Bados PRO 20.6,
Sanko CrMo, Fork: KHE Cirrus,Japanese CrMo,
Stem: KHE Minimalism,Street,
Handlebar: KHE Cirrus, King butted, Sanko CrMo,
Crank: KHE Hindenburg Street, CrMo, MidBB, SB, 2-piece,
Sprocket: KHE Ninja, 25T,
Pedals: KHE Construct aluminium, BB,
Seat: KHE Micro Seat,
Wheels: Alienation, 36H, REVERSE Street Freecoaster, 14 mm,
Freewheel: Street Freecoaster, 9T,
Tires: KHE Premium MAC2 Street, folding tire,
Brakes: F-SET Strangler PRO U-Brakes, F-SET Pincher brake lever,

*Weight: 10,1 kg 22.267 lbs (incl. 1 pair pegs)*

Wer taunsend euro ausgeben mÃ¶chte ist da bestimmt sehr gut bedient,kommt halt drauf an wie man das mit der individualitÃ¤t sieht.

schÃ¶nen abend noch..
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/images/big/khe-barbados-pro_bmx_bike.jpg


----------



## L_AIR (18. März 2008)

upps ich editier das, das pro gehört nicht dahinter ^^


----------



## _Noah_ (21. März 2008)

das fit team street is geiiööööl! (glaub ich muhahaha)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lauti2 (21. März 2008)

HI 
Ich suche ein BMX bis 500 es sollte ne Wollmilchsau sein ich möchte
damit Street ,Park und Dirt fahren und auch mal ein Stückchen 
zum Spot (leider)
Es sollte min. eine Bremse haben am besten 2 oder man sollte zumindest nachrüsten können.
Ich habe jezt mal das

Eastern Jane Atom 2008 

im Auge aber was gibt es noch in der Preisklasse und vorallem was ist das Beste


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. März 2008)

Schau dir mal das Eastern Element an.
Das haben hier einige ausm Forum. Kostett 420Euro und von den 80Euro kannste dann wennde willst ne VRBremse kaufen was aber völlig üerflüssig is abre das wirst du bald merken =)


----------



## _Noah_ (21. März 2008)

hohlst du dir des fit?? und wenn dus hast kannst du mir mitteiln wies is? xD wär super


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. März 2008)

Ich hols mir jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht...
aber der fx: flow ausm Forum hats schon


----------



## *Mayer* (25. März 2008)

hi leute kennt jemand das eastern bikes shovelhead 08??wie gut is das?


----------



## CannondaleENO (25. März 2008)

Einsteigerbike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __LiveToRide (25. März 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Streetrad von Fit...also nicht fÃ¼r den absoluten AnfÃ¤nger
> sondern fÃ¼r Leute die schon Erfahrung haben.
> Ich fahr zurzeit nÃ¤mlich n 24"er auch Brakeless und hab das Fit im Auge und will es mir hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich holen...was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> ...



Wenn das Gewicht nich wÃ¤r wÃ¤rs echt gail...farblich und soo...

peace


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. März 2008)

Ja aber alle decals sind nur Aufkleber so ganz ohen Aufkleber 
kommt das rad mega und ich denk gewicht kann man auch nochma durch mäntel wahrshcienlich rausholn oder kurbel/gewicht...
war echt am überlegn ob ich mir das rad hol...


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

^^ Nö gefällt mir gar nicht ... farblich und soo ...

12kg sind absolut ok in der Preisklasse.


----------



## sebi1000 (4. April 2008)

Über welches Bike ich hier gar nichts gefunden habe- 

Felt Fuse 2008

Rahmen:          100% 4130 CR-MO TUBING, 20.5" TTL, MID-SIZE BB AND INTEGRATED HEADSET, REMOVABLE GYRO TABS
Gabel: 	          100% 4130 CR-MO, BUTTED STEER TUBE
Steuersatz: 	INTEGRATED CAMPY TYPE
Vorbau: 	  FELT DESIGN FRONT LOADING, ALLOY
Lenker: 	  "WHEELIE BAR" 630 X 185MM, CHROMOLY
Griffe: 	   FELT FB GRIP 138 X 29MM
Kurbel: 	  FELT 3-PIECE 8-SPLINE CR-MO WITH PINCH-BOLT, 175MM, MID SEALED
Kettenblatt: 	FELT "SPACELY" ALLOY CNC 33T
Kette: 	          KMC KOOL CHAIN LITE, 1/8"
Freilauf: 	  12T CASSETT COG
Bremsen: 	TEKTRO BRAKE AND LEVER W/ODYSSEY LINEAR CABLE
Pegs: 	         1 PAIR 36MM BLACK
Sattel 	          FELT FB PIVOTAL DESIGN
Sattelstütze: 	PIVOTAL DESIGN, 25.4MM
Pedale: 	  FELT "BACKPEDAL" ALLOY
Felgen: 	  ALEX MUS16 CP SW PINNED 48H REAR, ALEX DM24 DW 36H FRONT
Naben:  	REAR-48H CASSETTE 36H
Reifen: 	  FELT "SLIP-NOT" 20 X 2.25 FT, 2.0 REAR
Farben: 	 night white
Detangler: 	 N/A
Übersetzung: 	33-12T (Casette)
Gewicht: 	 12,6kg
Extras: 	   FELT CHAIN TENSIONERS






Das hört sich doch an sich für den Preis von 390 gar nicht schlecht an, oder irre ich mich? 
Wär über eine Meinung dankbar.

Mein Budget ich halt max. 450, und vom Addict stört mich das der Rahmen nicht komplett aus Chromo ist, oder ist der nachteil nicht spürbar?


----------



## babylonwarrior (4. April 2008)

guten abend und hallo erstmal

ich bin am überlegen mir ein bmx zu holen und bräuchte nun euren rat welches davon geeignet bzw am besten preis/leistungstechnisch ist

zu mir ich bin ca 172cm und wiege 75kg

habe mir vier bikes mal rausgesucht aber kann mich net entscheiden bzw hab zu wenig ahnung daher wäre eure hilfe super

EASTERN JANE

EASTERN AVE OF SPADES

MIRRACO BLACK PEARL 2

WETHEPEOPLE TRUST

gerne könnt ihr mir auch noch andere bikes in diesem preisrahmen nennen

vielen danke schon mal

mfg benny

ps. falls mir jemand direkt infos geben will : ICQ: 49556079


----------



## DxtremeX (15. April 2008)

hallo liebe forenmitglieder; ich würde mir gerne ein BMX anschaffen, hab allerdings noch keine erfahrung, konnte auf einem MTB schon den wheelie recht gut. es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand ein gutes BMX empfehlen könnte, es sollte für Flatland und Street vorgesehen sein. 
groß müsste es nicht sein, da ich erst 1,67 bin und 57 kg wiege ;-)
wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir eins empfehlen könnte!
habe ein wenig rumgesucht, drei BMX vielen mir ins auge, zum einen das "KHE - Bar-Bados LT" [das design spricht mich total an und es wiegt sehr sehr wenig IMO], dann das "BMX-Rad KHE Bar-Bados AM" [finde es vom preis und den angaben sehr sehr gut!] und zuletzt das "BMX-Rad WTP Trust", es wäre gut, wenn ihr mir eines von denen, oder ein ganz anderes empfehlen könntet. 
der preis geht von mir bis 500, für andere, wie dem "KHE - Bar-Bados LT" müsste ich meine elis um ein bisschen bares bitten ^^
würde mich auf ein paar antworten freuen, weil ich mir noch im laufe der woche ein BMX kaufen möchte!

LG DxtremeX


----------



## gmozi (15. April 2008)

KHE Bar-Bados AM 2008 ~300 â¬

Liest sich eigentlich ganz gut. Die 200 â¬ die Du dann Ã¼ber hast, leg mal gut zur Seite und am besten weiter sparen.

Dann nach und nach VerschleiÃteile gegen bessere Parts tauschen.
In der Zeit die Du dann hast und in der Du vor allem auch biken kannst, hast Du gute MÃ¶glichkeiten, das ein oder andere SchnÃ¤ppchen zu machen.
Musst Du einfach immer mal in den Ã¼blichen Shops oder bei Ebay, nach Vorjahres Restposten oder so schauen.


----------



## dreieins (17. April 2008)

Moinsen! 

Ich hatte Ã¼berlegt mir neben meinem revell 250R auch noch ein bmx zuzulegen

da ich nicht ganz soviel zeit zum fahren habe mÃ¶chte ich direkt etwas vernÃ¼nftiges. sonst machts ja keinen spaÃ! ich kaufe lieber einmal richtig und dann ist gut!
das rad sollte ziemlich handlich/spielerisch sein und fÃ¼r street/park ausgelegt sein. zum dirten bleibt dann das revell.

sagen wir mal obergrenze ist 800â¬. billiger ist natÃ¼rlich auch ok

hr bremse sollte auch dran sein.

wÃ¤re echt super wenn ihr mir ein paar bikes nennen kÃ¶nntet 

ach so, zu mir: 173cm und 65kg

optik ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig....obwohl ich ein schlichtes rad bevorzugen wÃ¼rde


----------



## gmozi (17. April 2008)

Bei dem Budget wÃ¼rde ich komplett selbst aufbauen.

Das Problem bei nahezu allen Komplettbikes ist halt, dass dort nie auf individuelle WÃ¼nsche eingegangen wird, und man fast immer irgendwas besser / anders machen kÃ¶nnte oder wÃ¼rde.
Manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten, aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch Mist.

Vielleicht findest Du ja in den Ã¼blichen Shops nen 2007er SchnÃ¤ppchen. Einfach mal bissel stÃ¶bern. So ab 500 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts sind eh alle Bikes echt brauchbar, was nun nicht bedeuten soll, dass unter 500 nichts geht. . .


----------



## dreieins (17. April 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich komplett selbst aufbauen.
> 
> Das Problem bei nahezu allen Komplettbikes ist halt, dass dort nie auf individuelle Wünsche eingegangen wird, und man fast immer irgendwas besser / anders machen könnte oder würde.
> Manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten, aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch Mist.
> ...



hi! ich weiß halt noch nicht genau wie es mit der geometrie aussieht. es soll halt schon gut handlich sein...da muss ich mich wohl noch mehr hier einlesen bezüglich bmx geo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (18. April 2008)

Wenn die Obergrenze bei 800 Euro liegen soll, dann sieht's mit dem selbst Aufbauen eher schlecht aus, es sei denn, man bedient sich einiger Gebrauchtteile. Bis man da so alles zusammen hat, dürften auch ein paar Tage ins Land gehen. Bleibt die Frage, ob man die Geduld dazu hat. Ansonsten würde mir spontan das EASTERN Asesino einfallen.


----------



## gmozi (18. April 2008)

Da hat der Dominik schon recht ;-) Beim Selbst Aufbau, würde ich die Obergrenze dann auch schon ausreizen.



dreieins schrieb:


> hi! ich weiß halt noch nicht genau wie es mit der geometrie aussieht. es soll halt schon gut handlich sein...da muss ich mich wohl noch mehr hier einlesen bezüglich bmx geo



Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass ein BMX Erstkauf eh immer ein komischer Kompromiss ist, wenn man nicht vorher schon *genau* weiß was man haben möchte. Da zählt dann halt die Erfahrung.

Ich war mit meinem Rad immer echt zufrieden, bis ich mal auf dem von nem Freund gefahren bin. Das fühlte sich einfach viel besser an.

Kurz die Geodaten verglichen ... daran lag es nicht. Am Ende war es dann einfach nur eine andere Lenker/Griff Kombi, die ich mir dann halt auch besorgt hab.


----------



## dreieins (18. April 2008)

hey danke schon mal 

die obergrenze lässt sich auch noch etwas ausbauen aber erstmal wollte ich es nicht übertreiben. 

wie gesagt soll es eine handliche streetmaschine sein vielleicht könnt ihr mir kurz erläutern worauf man speziell bei der bmx geo achten muss!? 

oder eben einfach ein paar beispiele posten für ein wirklich handliches bike. damit wäre mir schon geholfen denke ich.

das asesino gefällt mir gut,....nur chrom find ich nich so toll


----------



## Hertener (18. April 2008)

Soll es auch in beige geben.


----------



## dreieins (18. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Soll es auch in beige geben.



jo. hab ich wohl überlesen. danke

da hat nicht zufällig einer ein bild von oder? google hilft da leider nicht weiter


----------



## Hertener (18. April 2008)

klick


----------



## dreieins (19. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> klick



Ui  dann doch eher chrom....das sieht zu krass aus. wenn das ganze grün schwarz wäre wärs der hammer


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2008)

Tja, oder vielleicht doch das Verde Modus?


----------



## dreieins (19. April 2008)

ich nochmal was hälst du denn von dem eastern ace of spades?

lohnt sich der aufpreis wenn ich das asesino nehme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. April 2008)

Jepp, das AoS ist schon ein schönes Rad.
Laut diversen Specs unterscheidet sich das Asesino vom AoS in folgenden Parts:
- Gabel: UltraSlim statt Nitrous
- Felgen: Alien Nation statt Weinmann; vorne 32 statt 36 Loch
- Reifen: Odyssey Aitken & Path statt Kenda Camel Toe
- Bremse: Dia Compe Tech 77 statt Tektro
- Kette: 510HX statt 410
- Pedale: Eastern (sealed) statt Wellgo

und, imho wichtiger, was gleich ist:
- Rahmen [1]
- Kurbel
- Naben
- Lenker
- Vorbau
etc.

Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein - vielleicht möchte der Fahrer doch lieber leichte Plastik-Pedalen für 15 Euro statt der versiegelten Dinger für 70 Euro. 
Jedenfalls bietet das AoS eine gute Grundlage, die sich an den persönlichen Geschmack anpassen lässt. Z.B. mit einer FlyBikes statt 'ner Tektro Bremse.
Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern dürfte gering sein. Und bei einer Re-Investition der Preisdifferenz von 240 Euro dürfte das AoS sogar noch ein Stück leichter werden, als das Asesino...  
Aber Gewicht ist ja nicht alles...  

Fazit:
Ich würde mich für das AoS entscheiden; imho eine solide Grundlage, auf der man individuell aufbauen kann.  
Beim Asesino zahlt man unter Umständen für Dinge, die man so nie an sein Rad pappen würde. 

*EDIT:*
[1] Vermutlich, zumindest Oberrohrlänge und Rohr-Set sind identisch.


----------



## dreieins (20. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Jepp, das AoS ist schon ein schönes Rad.
> Laut diversen Specs unterscheidet sich das Asesino vom AoS in folgenden Parts:
> - Gabel: UltraSlim statt Nitrous
> - Felgen: Alien Nation statt Weinmann; vorne 32 statt 36 Loch
> ...



Hey! erstmal dankeschön für deine hilfe  so muss das sein!!!

wird wohl so am besten sein....erstmal das aos und damit fahren und nach und nach wenn mal was neues her muss aufrüsten. 

jetzt muss ich das nur noch irgendwo in schwarz bekommen. laut g&s ist das ja zur zeit nicht lieferbar...


----------



## melvdk (24. April 2008)

kÃ¶nnte mir jmd pls ein bmx 20zoll bis 300â¬ empfehlen also komplettrad wÃ¤re sehr nett


----------



## gmozi (24. April 2008)

Gibts nur gebraucht nen ordentliches bei dem Preis.


----------



## Nachtwächter (25. April 2008)

Ich suche momentan ein BMx und das sehr dringend , und würde so 500 600 euro ausgeben , ich würde aber lieber ein gebrauchtes wollen weiL das bessere parts hat.


----------



## melvdk (28. April 2008)

ja ich brauch nur ein street vllt auch dirt bmx (EINSTEIGER) fÃ¼r 300â¬ und wÃ¼rrd halt gerne wissen welches??gebraucht geht aeigentlich auch pls einfach links posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (28. April 2008)

wie wärs mit dem verde vex?
edith meint, das es sehr kurz ist


----------



## ironie (28. April 2008)

Also ich fahre nun seit ugf. 1 Jahr BMX und habe mit einem gebrauchten (Haro F5) angefangen. Leider sieht das schon ein wenig mitgenommen aus und wiegt mit seinen 15-16KG auch schon ne Menge.
Fakt: Ich hÃ¤tte gerne etwas neues.
Leider ist durch Fahrschule nicht besonders viel Geld Ã¼brig. Liegt leider auch nur um die 300â¬. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man da nichts besonderes bekommt. Bin wirklich noch AnfÃ¤nger. 
Das *KHE Barbados AM* gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut. Sieht optisch einfach hammer aus und wird sicher nicht gleich kaputt gehen. Nur die LaufrÃ¤der machen mir sorgen. Die sehen so verdammt billig aus. Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?
AuÃerdem wÃ¤re da noch das *Stolen Stereo*. Das gefÃ¤llt mir zwar optisch nicht ganz so gut hat aber event. ein paar bessere Parts?

Ich hab bereits die Suche zu dem KHE gequÃ¤lt aber so wirklich Erfahrung scheint ja niemand mit dem Ding zu haben?
Bitte keine Antworten Ã  la "spar lieber noch 50â¬" wenn man so denkt ist man irgendwann bei 900â¬.

Vielen Dank schonmal

GruÃ
ironie


----------



## BritbmxRE (29. April 2008)

Hallihallo

bis letztes Jahr bin ich noch viel Downhill und Free-Trail gefahren, bin jetzt aber aus Süd-Deutschland hier nach Recklinghausen gezogen und will nun, was die reifengröße entspricht etwas, etwas "kleiner" werden und mir ein bmx zulegen.
Da ich von anfang an was vernüftiges haben will, möchte ich mir selbst ein Bike zusammen stellen. Ich bin zu dem Entschlussgekommen meine Teile direkt aus den Staaten zu beziehen ( hab die Preise verglichen und da sparste locker die hälfte des Preises ) und nun meine Frage :

Sind die teile die ich bis jetzt zusammen habe miteinander kopartiebel und was haltet ihr davon ?????


Rahmen: s&m "LTF" 20,75 black - 255      
Lenker: wtp "Helium" braun - 29      
Gabel: Fly Bikes "Pantera 2" green - 38        
Mantel,hinten: Fly Bikes"Rubel Callejera" 1.9 - 8,30
Mantel,vorne:                  "                     -    "
Griffe: Primo Logo "Josh Stricker" black - 6,40
Kurbel: Fit CRANKS like Profile 3pc UpickBB 175mm - 76        
Pedalen: S&M 101 Alum. Pedals saeled crmo  white - 29
Kettenblatt: ???                             
Kette: Shadow Interlock 2 chain new chrome half link - 19
Sattel: s&m "Thin Seat" - 16
Sattelstütze: Colony "Stump" 25.4 blau - 16
Stauersatz: ???                        
Vorbau: Odyssey "Elementary" v-2 black - 38                       
koplettes Hinterrad: Primo Weehlset Balance Rims 9T - 172      
komplettes Vorderrad: ??                              
Sattelklemme: s&m "clamp xlt 4a" black - 6,40

Ich hab nix vergessen oder ?? Um Bremsen mach ich mir noch keine sorgen


----------



## >>Mirco<< (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein neues BMX kaufen...
es sollte nicht zu teuer sein

Auswahl:

Subrosa BMX Bike Salvador 2008 289.90,-

KHE BMX Bike Barbados -AM- 2008 279,-

Fit Bike Co. BMX Bike AM 2008 299,-

Am Subrosa stÃ¶rt mich das gr0Ãe Kettenblatt das ich austauschen wÃ¼rde.

Das KHE hab ich das GefÃ¼hl das der Rahmen auf den Bildern relativ dick wirkt.

Was kÃ¶nnt ihr empfhelen? Budget: 300â¬

(bin auch fÃ¼r neue VorschlÃ¤ge offen, falls ihr noch was besseres fÃ¼r 300 â¬ kennt)


----------



## L_AIR (6. Mai 2008)

für 300 vll Felt Chasm oder Stolen Stereo


----------



## gmozi (6. Mai 2008)

Ich würds Barbados AM nehmen!


----------



## >>Mirco<< (6. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts mit dem oben genannte VERDE VEX aus?


----------



## gmozi (6. Mai 2008)

Da gibt es glaube ich noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen zu


----------



## Son (6. Mai 2008)

eigentlich ganz gut, nur ist der rahmen recht kurz. wie groß bist du?


----------



## >>Mirco<< (6. Mai 2008)

em ich glaub von der länge dürfte es passen.. ich bin 1.50m groß und 34 kg schwer.

Das Verde VEx ist aber mega schwer, ich glaub mit 13,9 kg !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Mirco<< (6. Mai 2008)

Also bin jetzt zum Entschluss gekommen entweder das Verde Vex oder das KHE Barbados AM... das KHE is leichter und hatt ein kleineres Kettenblatt das mir besser gefällt.

Was ist nun vom qualitiven die bessere Lösung?


>Sry wegen Doppelpost^^


----------



## Hertener (6. Mai 2008)

Ich würde das ganze mal von der anderen Seite angehen:
Welche Oberrohrlänge ist bei Deiner Körpergröße empfehlenswert?
Wie alt bist Du?
Wieviel cm beabsichtigst Du in nächster Zeit zu wachsen?
Wäre ein Rad mit 18" Reifen auch denkbar? Zumindest für die kommenden 1 bis 2 Jahre?
Danach kannst Du dann ja eine Nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## >>Mirco<< (7. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt bin knappe 1,50m... aber ich denk nicht das ich ein 18 Zoll nehme. Weil ich wachse ja auch noch.


----------



## HI_VOL (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo MTB-News Community,

Da sich ein freund und ich es uns in den kopf gesetzt haben zu den sommerferien BMX zu fahren suche ich nun nach einem geeignetem BMX für Street und Park (Frankfurt Main -> Friedensbrücke; Niddapark; etc)

Jetzt will ich natürlich keinen Fehlkauf machen und mir denken "ach du ******* ist das bike müll!" 

Daher hab ich gegoogelt und euch gefunden hab alles brav durchgelesen mit den auf was mach achten soll cromo; sb; oberrohr länge; etc. Ich habe öffters vom WETHEPEOPLE Addict gelesen. Vom Preis her lässt sich das auch supper einrichten bei mir. Aber ich weiß noch nicht ob das zu mir Passt hier mal nen paar Daten von mir:

~180 cm groß
~66 cm Armlänge (Schulter -> Handgelenk)
16 Jahre alt
Und eben Park+Street

wäre das Addict für mich geeignet (Oberrohrlänge etc) und vorallem ist das auch Parktauglich?  Wenn nein, andere Vorschläge? 

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für alle Antworten  

mfg Benedikt


----------



## L_AIR (15. Mai 2008)

das stolen heist hat fullcrmo, ist billiger und sieht geiler aus nimm das ;D


----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2008)

Yo, das Addict hat keinen full Cromo-Rahmen mehr. 
Ich würde zum WTP Trust greifen. Passt mit dem 20,8" Oberrohr imho auch besser zu Deiner Körpergröße.


----------



## HI_VOL (15. Mai 2008)

danke erstmal für die antworten also das mit dem WTP Trust wird nicht die 470 sind schon hart an der grenze bei mir


----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2008)

Prima, dann vielleicht das Eastern Jane?
Das Oberrohr ist noch ein Stückchen länger und der Preis liegt bei glatten 499,- Euro.
Also, wenn man Kompromisse machen muss, das wäre einer.


----------



## HI_VOL (15. Mai 2008)

hm geht noch knapp 

gibts da noch andere "kompromisse"? ^^ so ne kleine auswahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2008)

Bestimmt. Wie L_AIR schon schrieb, die Stolen-Bikes gehören dazu.
Das beste ist, wenn Du selber mal schaust und versuchst Dich anhand der Specs auf zwei bis drei Räder festzulegen. Wenn Du dann Fragen zu den Dingern hast, kann man die hier erörtern.
Generell ist es so, dass hier keiner alle Räder kennt, noch mit all den unterschiedlichen Anbauteilen Erfahrung hat. Daher kann hier bestenfalls ein richtungsweisender Ratschlag erteilt werden. Entscheiden solltest Du selbst.


----------



## ironie (15. Mai 2008)

ich bin in ähnlicher situation. hätte aber eventuell genug geld für das trust. meine einzige sorge ist die oberrohrlänge von 20,8"
ich bin ca. 1,77m groß und werde auch nicht mehr wachsen ;-).
zZ fahr ich 20,5". Leider noch ziemlicher Anfänger... . Kann es also schlecht einschätzen. Kleiner sollte es nicht sein. Hab keine Probleme das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Kann es trotzdem sein, dass ich mit dem Trust dann Probleme hab?
Mein jetziges BMX wiegt leider knapp über 15KG. Da wäre das Trust ein FLiegengewicht dagegen 

Gruß


----------



## HI_VOL (15. Mai 2008)

hm das stolen heist spricht mir schon ziemlich zu  nur find ich keine webseite von denen hab bis jetzt nur eine seite gefunden mit dem heist 08 ich werd mal nen bissel durch die gegend schauen ^^

nochmal so ne frage nebenbei

Cromo = stabiel und leicht?

btw BB = Kugellager und das andere war? kann man BBs auch eventuel wenn sie gestorben sind gegen das andere lager austauschen?


----------



## L_AIR (15. Mai 2008)

hab mich in 6 onlineshops umgeschaut, darunter danscomp und parano etc ^^

mein fazit:
das billigste fullcrmo rad mit sb-lagerung überall ist das kink transition http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=3202&osCsid=0bcd4804f1fedd58c420d314c9e05e41
ich hol mir zum sommer das stolen heist, das sieht geiler aus und hat 25-9er übersetzung http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=3442&osCsid=0bcd4804f1fedd58c420d314c9e05e41

danach kommt im preis dann subrosa, von denen ich gehört habe, dass die allgemeine qualität und der ruf hier nicht so toll sei, da gibts das malum dirt und street ab 490


soweit ich weiß hat das eb-jane sogar hinten noch nichtmal sb-naben
hier aus der beschreibung:
- Nabe Vorne: Eastern Bikes Pro SB 10mm 36H
- Nabe hinten: Eastern Bikes Pro Cassette 36H mit 9T CroMo Driver

aber wenn man unbedingt lhd braucht, wärs auch nciht schlecht


----------



## HI_VOL (16. Mai 2008)

hm ich interesier mich grade brennend für das Stolen Heist 08

Laut der Tabelle von Stolen *klick für tabelle* ist das garnichtmal schlecht?

SB
100% Cromo frame+gabel+lenkstange+pedalaxe 
Oberrohr 20.75"

das ist doch was oder? wenn ihr mehr sehn wollt da oben ist ja der link zu der tabelle

ist das zu empfehlen ich finds gut vorallem der preis gefällt mir


----------



## Nachtwächter (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann euch nur eins empfehlen das ist das perfekte Einsteigerbike, ist leicht preisgünstig und das ist das Eastern Shovelhead , Ein freund von mir hat das und eina anderer das WTP addict, meiner meinung fährt sich das addict ******** und das shovelhead viel geiler, ich empfehle euch das Shovelhead sehr. LEichter und billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DxtremeX (18. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte Euch fragen, was Ihr von dem Felt Mystic 2008 haltet? Mein Vater ist momentan in Amerika und würde ein neues FELT Mystic 2008 von einem Kollegen geschenkt bekommen, da er allerdings nicht so gerne BMX fährt, würde er es mir geben. Würde es sich lohnen damit anzufangen?


----------



## l0st (18. Mai 2008)

Wenns umsonst ist...zur not verkaufste das wieder,hast immernoch was von.


----------



## HI_VOL (18. Mai 2008)

hm was ist jetzt mit meiner frage? ist das stolen heist sein geld wert?

http://www.stolenbmx.com/catalog/images/bikespec-lg.jpg


----------



## L_AIR (18. Mai 2008)

klar, auch wenn das die 07er tabelle ist


----------



## HI_VOL (18. Mai 2008)

ach dreck  hm da gibts doch sicher auch nen 2008er Oo

ah success gefunden ist zwar nicht so genau wie das andere aber immerhin

the Heist
â¢ New Stolen designed 100% chromoly frame w/ smaller tubes
â¢ Integrated headset, removeable gyro tabs & micro dropouts
â¢ Sealed Spanish BB w/ tubular Chromoly cranks, Stolen Alloy sprocket
â¢ Odyssey Twisted PC pedals
â¢ Stolen TallBoy 8â rise Chromoly bars, Stolen Money grips
â¢ Alloy forged stem, Stolen M-Boss seat
â¢ Alex DM2418 Dbl wall rims w/ CP rear, Odyssey âMike Aitkenâ tires
â¢ 25 x 9t drivetrain with one-piece driver cassette hub
â¢ Odyssey Mono lever w/ Tektro Brake
â¢ Weight: 27.6 lbs (20.75" TopTube)
â¢ Color: Blue-Grey w/ Light Grey Parts
â¢ Includes 2 Stolen Slider pegs

ist von der ihren seite


----------



## dreieins (18. Mai 2008)

hey! ich hab ja mittlerweile das eastern aos und bin wirklich zufrieden! 

hat zufällig jemand die genauen geometrie daten? die kann ich wirklich nirgends finden und wollte jetzt nicht extra nen neuen threat dafür starten


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2008)

Nö, die habe ich bisher auch vergeblich gesucht.  

Aber schön zu lesen, dass Du mit dem Rad zufrieden bist.


----------



## dreieins (19. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Aber schön zu lesen, dass Du mit dem Rad zufrieden bist.



auf jeden fall  danke nochmal für die beratung!!! 

nur die pedalen überzeugen nicht wirklich vom grip und die reifen sind mal sackschwer,...aber sonst ist es 

die geo daten haben mich einfach interessiert um mal vergleichen zu können wenn ich mit anderen rädern fahre. aber die hab ich wirklich nirgends finden können


----------



## Hertener (19. Mai 2008)

Yo, dann nimmst Du nun die Odyssey Twisted Plastik Pedalen und die KHE MAC Folding Reifen.


----------



## dreieins (25. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Yo, dann nimmst Du nun die Odyssey Twisted Plastik Pedalen und die KHE MAC Folding Reifen.



jo, vorne wollte ich nen khe holen. bin nur noch am überlegen ob es der dirt oder der park wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (25. Mai 2008)

der park löst sich beim grinden ziehmlich schnell auf


----------



## @~ø~ (26. Mai 2008)

hi mal ne frage fahr mtb 
will mir abba au ein bmx zu legen welches bike einsteiger bis 300:
verde vex
kink gap
dk 8p.
subrosa slvad.
was emphelt ihr


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. Mai 2008)

@~ø~ schrieb:


> hi mal ne frage fahr mtb
> will mir abba au ein bmx zu legen welches bike einsteiger bis 300:
> verde vex
> kink gap
> ...



check mal das Eastern Ramrodder kann man sogar LHD fahren


----------



## Alxndrhplay1 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und in der Wlet des BMX. Ich hab das Specialized Fuse II BMX - Rad ist das ein gutes bike für den Anfang? Ich finde es ein Bisschen zu schwer.
MfG


----------



## Hertener (31. Mai 2008)

Jepp, für den Anfang reicht's.


----------



## Alxndrhplay1 (1. Juni 2008)

Cool, Danke. Ist es normal das BMX schwerer sind als "normale" Fahrräder?
Und soll ich die stangen and den rädern dranlassen oder abmachen fürn Anfang?
thx


----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2008)

mach die stangen ab ausser du spielst ghetto taxi
und nein ist egentlich nicht normal...
Vll. sollte man BEVOR man ein fahrrad kauft,fragen ob es gut ist?!


----------



## RISE (1. Juni 2008)

Mittlerweile sind die BMX Räder recht leicht geworden, wobei manche Einstiegsräder natürlich aufgrund des Preises noch ein etwas höheres Gewicht  haben. Fällt aber beim Fahren nicht sehr stark auf, zumindest wenn man keinen Vergleich hat. 
Ob du Pegs (="Stangen") behalten willst oder nicht, hängt in erster Linie davon ab, ob du grinden willst.


----------



## Hertener (1. Juni 2008)

> Vll. sollte man BEVOR man ein fahrrad kauft,fragen ob es gut ist?!


Gilt übrigens auch für die Freundin! 

scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2008)

hrhr


----------



## gmozi (1. Juni 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Gilt übrigens auch für die Freundin!
> 
> scnr



Wieso, wenn man die ausm Katalog bestellt, gilt da nicht das Fernabsatz Gesetz? 14 Tage ausprobieren und dann zurückschicken, solange man sie "bestimmungsgemäß" benutzt hat


----------



## Alxndrhplay1 (1. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Vll. sollte man BEVOR man ein fahrrad kauft,fragen ob es gut ist?!


Ich habs geschenkt bekommen.
KK, mal kucken ob ich die Pegs abmach.
thx


----------



## Stirni (1. Juni 2008)

ah gut okay...

aber für alle anderen gilt das als MERKSATZ!


----------



## oO?!aha?! (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wollte mal was zum Khe Bar-Bados sagen:






Kumpel wollte n bischen Bmx fahren anfangen, von vorneherein war klar, dass das nicht das Hobby für die nächsten Jahre bei ihm wird, also hat er sich das BarBados Am gekauft. Die Khe Seite zu dem Rad ist wirklich vielversprechend, schicke Teile, schickes Design und dazu: 11,9 Kilo MIT Pegs . Für 280 Euro ein Schnäppchen, also er gleich gekauft, kam bei ihm an, zusammengebaut, gefahren:

Griffe sind erstmal bischen Schrott, aber gut, das lässt sich billig beheben, dann bin ich mal damit gefahren und dachte gleich: Das Teil is doch schwerer als meins und meins wiegt 12,9 und nicht 11,9, also direkt gewogen und sage und schreibe 13 Kilo wiegt das Rad . Also erstmal um 1 Kilo betrogen die Leute von Khe. Dann die Pegs, er meinte es wären Plastikpegs, da dachte ich sowas gibts doch garnet bei nem 300 euro Rad plastikpegs und siehe da: Es sind PLASTIKPEGS :-O Der Typ wollte die noch montieren, da hab ich ihm dringend von abgeraten, weil die teile einfach nix auhalten, bischen dagegengekloppt und gebrochen waren sie...
An sich finde ich, fährt sich das Rad von der Geo her sehr gut, aber was KHE da auf ihrer Seite stehen hat ist mehr als schade... Wollte mir eventuell n Impakt Pro kaufen, aber wenn da die Gweichtsangaben wieder so abweichen, darauf hab ich echt keine Lust... Hat das Rad jemand und hat es jemand gewogen?



gretz jay


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

fahr mim barbados mal ein bisschen länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oO?!aha?! (26. Juni 2008)

kann sein, dass da alles kaputt geht, wie gesagt bins nur n paar mal gefahren, is ja net mein Rad...

Hat jemand das "echte" Gewicht vom Impakt pro?


----------



## gmozi (26. Juni 2008)

Mein Kunstoffpeg am VR hält bisher ganz gut  Und das musste schon nen bissel was einstecken bei diversen Smithgrinds


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen
Ist die Marke "We the people" für Anfaenger geeignet...!?
Also bin kein kompletter Anfaenger, komme auf der Trial-Szene und bringe faherrische Kenntnisse mit...
Würde dann so in dem Street Flatland Bereicht fahren wollen..

Gruß :]


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2008)

WTP Räder sind gut, die haben auch für den schmaleren Geldbeutel was dabei. Würde allerdings minimum beim Addict einsteigen. Da du ja der Radsportszene nicht völlig fremd bist, wirst du sicher auch nicht irgendwas haben wollen, sondern was vernünftiges. 

Schwierig wird es allerings bei der Mischung von Street und Flatland, weil die beiden Bereiche was die Geometrie und Anbauteile des Rades betrifft, sehr weit auseinandergehen. Es gibt einige, die den WTP Div Rahmen als Streeter aufbauen, der hat eine Flatland Geo. Aber so eine richtige Allroundlösung ist das nicht. 
Ein paar Flatlandtricks wie Hang 5 oder sowas kannst du natürlich auch mit dem Streetrad adaptieren.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> WTP Räder sind gut, die haben auch für den schmaleren Geldbeutel was dabei. Würde allerdings minimum beim Addict einsteigen. Da du ja der Radsportszene nicht völlig fremd bist, wirst du sicher auch nicht irgendwas haben wollen, sondern was vernünftiges.
> 
> Schwierig wird es allerings bei der Mischung von Street und Flatland, weil die beiden Bereiche was die Geometrie und Anbauteile des Rades betrifft, sehr weit auseinandergehen. Es gibt einige, die den WTP Div Rahmen als Streeter aufbauen, der hat eine Flatland Geo. Aber so eine richtige Allroundlösung ist das nicht.
> Ein paar Flatlandtricks wie Hang 5 oder sowas kannst du natürlich auch mit dem Streetrad adaptieren.



danke fuer deine Antwort..
haette da noch kurz eine frage zur geometrie.. 
Aus was kann ich die daten erschliesen
Bei uns "Trialen" ist das so das dort Kettenstreben, Tretlagerhöhe etc... angegeben werden..
Nur finde das irgendwie nicht bei den Bmx-Rahmen...
Hat jemand vielleicht die Daten zum
"We The People BMX Bike Trust 2008" ?


----------



## Stirni (3. Juli 2008)

20.8âTT/13.75âCS

also 20,8 oberrorhr und 13,75 kettenstrebe 

mehr hab ich auch nich gefunden :/


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2008)

Das Trust ist aber ganz nett. Hat ein Kumpel von mir. Ist ganz solide, dazu noch leicht. Nur von der HR-Felge darf man nicht zuviel erwarten und die Geo vom Lenker ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

Super... also wenn ein Admin hier den Rahmen schon mal lobt, dann wird das wohl keine falsche Entscheidung sein


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

hätte noch eine frage.. und zwar die dicke des Oberrohres.. was spielt die fuer eine rolle..
Sind da bestimmte größen den verschiedenen Disziplinen zugeordnet oder wie!??


----------



## RISE (3. Juli 2008)

Was meinst du mit der Dicke des Oberrohres? Vielleicht die Länge?
Es gibt natürlich verschiedene Längen für Street und Flatland. Für ersteres gibt es meist längere Rahmen, für Flatland kürzere. 
Bei der Wahl der Oberrohrlänge kommt es in erster Linie auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

Ok..


----------



## Stirni (3. Juli 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Super... also wenn ein Admin hier den Rahmen schon mal lobt, dann wird das wohl keine falsche Entscheidung sein



Als ob die hier Ahnung hätten  ausser in Vorbaufragen eventuell...
Apropos:
Rise lass uns mal in einem der diversen Chatprogramme zusammensetzen und das mit der Bestellung besprechen?Hatte so im August vor das ganze zu starten


----------



## RISE (4. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, dann schmeiß ich demnächst mal ICQ an. Bin übers Wochenende nicht da, aber vielleicht klappts dennoch.


----------



## Stirni (4. Juli 2008)

wo bist du denn?masters?
ja wochenende bin ich auch weg...eher montag-freitag


----------



## RISE (4. Juli 2008)

Masters waren mir zu umständlich. Nee, es geht nochmal 2 Tage nach Hause bevor die große Lernerei losgeht. Uuuaahäh.


----------



## Stirni (4. Juli 2008)

ich und n0x. haben gestern schon durchgegeuckt und wenn ich jetz nich in den nächsten 5 wochen geld kacken kann bzw. im lotto gewinne,bleibts erstmal dabei


----------



## gmozi (4. Juli 2008)

Oh jaaaa Geld kacken  ... was wäre ich oft auf dem Klo 
Hatte ich gestern erst noch mit meinem Cousin das Thema ...


----------



## vinzenz1995 (10. Juli 2008)

was haltet ihr vom felt chasm als einsteiger bike?


----------



## vinzenz1995 (11. Juli 2008)

ich hab gesehen dass das felt doch nicht so gut ist.
aber was haltet ihr von dem:http://www.impact-bmx.de/artikel_detail_790_kink_gap_bike08_.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzenz1995 (11. Juli 2008)

oder das: http://www.impact-bmx.de/artikel_detail_819_hoffman_bikes_scarab_el_bike08.html

oder das: http://www.impact-bmx.de/artikel_detail_825_stolen_brat_bike08.html

oder das: http://www.impact-bmx.de/artikel_detail_8_khe_barbados_am_bike08.html


----------



## ischias (11. Juli 2008)

Hey Jungs.. möcht euch eigentlich nicht weiter auf die Nerven gehen - bin eh so selten hier.. - aber dennoch würd ich gerne wissen was ihr von beiden BMXs haltet. Will parallel zu einem Dirtbike noch BMX fahren (für Street) und habe jetzt zwei Räder zur Auswahl!

Zum einen das WTP Addict:

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3399

Und zum anderen das Stolen Heist:

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3442

Was ich schon gelesen habe, seien die Innenlager vom Addict besser (SB besser als BB oder?). Aber gibt es noch weiter Gründe dass das Addict besser ist?


----------



## lennarth (12. Juli 2008)

stolen hat full cromo rahmen und ist toller und geiler und günstiger und ein addict hat jeder bestimmt


----------



## oxoxo (14. Juli 2008)

Das Trust hat keinen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Lenker. Es gab mal eine Serie bei WethePeople, wo alle Bikes mit falschen Lenkern ausgliefert wurden. Diese wurde allerdings später durch neue Lenker von WethePeople kostenlos für alle ausgelieferten Bikes ersetzt. Wahrscheinlich hat dein Kumpel eins erwischt, wo der Lenker nicht ersetzt wurde. Schlechter Verkäufer würde ich sagen.


----------



## L_AIR (14. Juli 2008)

ischias schrieb:


> Hey Jungs.. möcht euch eigentlich nicht weiter auf die Nerven gehen - bin eh so selten hier.. - aber dennoch würd ich gerne wissen was ihr von beiden BMXs haltet. Will parallel zu einem Dirtbike noch BMX fahren (für Street) und habe jetzt zwei Räder zur Auswahl!
> 
> Zum einen das WTP Addict:
> 
> ...



ich hab das stolen heist, hab mich über die preis/leistungsklasse informiert, alternativen wären verde method, subrosa malum, wtp trust und kink transition

das kink ist das billigste, dann das stolen, subrosa, verde, wtp
hab das stolen genommen wg den odyssey parts und den geilen farben, bin auf jeden fall froh damit
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/129279


----------



## BritbmxRE (18. Juli 2008)

Hab mal eine Frage, da ich zur Zeit nicht so viel Geld auf der Kante habe will ich mir ein 300-â¬-Bike hohlen. Jemand der auch schon lÃ¤nger fÃ¤hrt meinte, das bis 300â¬ das Kink Gap mit das beste ist und ich hab mich fÃ¼r das entschieden. Hab gelesen, dass die 
2009er KinkÂ´s jetz mitte bis ende Juni rauskommen werden. Und jetzt meine Frage.Bekomme ich das 2009er Gap fÃ¼r den selben Preis wie das 2008er und umgekehert, wird das 2008er dann billiger und bekommt man es Ã¼berhaupt noch in den online-shops ?
Ich denke mal ihr seit schon ein paar Jahre dabei und kÃ¶nnt mir helfen.

schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (18. Juli 2008)

die erfahrung zeigt kein 300â¬ bike nehmen!!!!sparen und vernÃ¼nftiges ab 400â¬ kaufen!da hast du mehr spaÃ dran und lÃ¤nger was von!


----------



## BritbmxRE (18. Juli 2008)

danke,also bis 450 euro oder etwas drüber könnte ich auch noch gehen unddann könnte es bei mir das addict werden.........aber nun nochmal auf meine eigentlichen Frage zurück, wenn ich jetzt warte bis die neuen Modelle rauskommen werden die 2008er billiger und bekomm ich die noch oder sind die 2009 nicht wesentlich teuern bzw gleich teuer ??


----------



## Stirni (18. Juli 2008)

musste glück haben oder mal nem shop ne email schreiben!wenn die die 2009 bikes reinbekommen,werden die 08'er rausgeschmissen


----------



## Liese_Lotte (22. Juli 2008)

Hej,
soo habe bis heute schon desöfteren diesen Thread und auch den Rest des Forums und etwaigige Bmx Seiten angeschaut mich reingelesen um ein paar Informationen zu sammeln.Ich hoffe mein Beitrag passt in diesen Thread aber hauptsächlich wollte ich mal eure meinung zu meinem Vorhaben hören. 
Vielleicht erstmal zu mir, bin absolute Anfängerinn was BMX fahren angeht, aber seitdem ich mit dem BMX eines Freundes mal ein bisschen rumgedüst bin(der hat ein hammergeiles Teil da fallen einem fast die auge ausm kopf:-D ),bin ich absolut begeistert, ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl als beim MTB absolut super. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage welches Bike, ich habe mir gemeinsam mit meinem Kumpel ein paar Kompletträder mal genauer angeschaut unter anderem von Stolen, Eastern Bikes e.t.c. Laut ihm sollte ich mir auch erstmal solch ein Bike zulegen(er hat schon ein wenig Ahnung er sagt halt nachher gibst du das fahren nach nen par wochen/monaten wieder auf und dann soo nen teures Bike???) aber am liebsten würde ich mir mein Bike selbst zusammen bauen mit genau den Teilen die für mich am besten passen, mit allem drum und dran wäre ich  bei nem preis von grob 1500 euro angelangt und ehrlich gesagt das ists mir auch wert und lässt sich für mich auch  einfacher finanzieren. da ich mir vorgenommen hatte mein Bike im Frühjahr 09 fertig zu haben ,monatlich 200 euro sind wesentlich leichter wegzustecken als auf einmal 600 euro für nen komplettbike. weniger würde ich dafür nämlich auch nicht ausgeben, weil mir dann einfach die Qualität zu stark drunter leidet oder aber ich sowieso nach und nach alle teile austauschen würde ;-)
soo würd auch gern nochmal eure Meinung zu dem Rahmen der mir ins Auge gefallen ist hörn: 
Eastern Bikes Grim Reaper New BMX Frame 2- chrom
was haltet ihr von dem,
also klar den preis des Bikes hätte ich auch niedriger halten können aber da ich nen Mädel bin achte ich halt auch nen bissl drauf das es mir optisch gefällt UND die Quali entsprechend ist...und dann wirds allein deswegen schon ein wenig kostspieliger ;-)
soo der Roman ist dann mal fertig...
wozu ratet ihr mir?
ach so nochwas ich weis das es auch durchaus auf den eigenen geschmack ankommt welche oberrohrlänge man nimmt, da ich aber ja längst nich soo riesig bin mit meinen 1,68 m wäre die Frage, welche Oberrohrlänge gut wäre ist da ne 20 ger ok?


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte als erstes gleich mal für ALLE hervorheben, dass so ein Beitrag ein wirklich guter Einstand ist. Da können sich diverse Leute ein Beispiel nehmen! Wirklich reif fürs Lexikon. 

Bei deinem Budget ist schon ein richtig gutes Rad drin. Bezüglich des Rahmens: bei 1.68 würde ich tatsächlich zu einem 20" Oberrohr greifen, wenn nicht sogar 19.75" (da wirds aber schon schwieriger, der Federal Hamilton fällt mir allerdings ein. Ist auch optisch brauchbar.) Der Grim Reaper ist trotz Löcher und niedrigem Gewicht ein recht solider Rahmen, als Anfängerin solltest du dir da über Stabilität keine großen Gedanken machen müssen. Ich selbst fahre den Reaper (ohne Löcher), der hat dieselbe Geometrie und ich bin echt zufrieden. Keine Macken, alles tip top in Ordnung und sogar der Lack ist sehr robust. 
Eine ganz andere Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Komplettrad der Oberklasse, aber bei dem Budget würde ich auch zusammenstellen.


----------



## BritbmxRE (22. Juli 2008)

Frauenbonus !


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2008)

Das kommt noch dazu. Und der Moderator ist Single...


----------



## Liese_Lotte (23. Juli 2008)

hej,
danke für den tipp der federal hamilton sieht auf jeden fall super aus und ne 19 ner Oberrohlänge  kann bestimmt nicht schaden...
und auch preislich schaut der ja ganz gut aus 
greetz Antonia


----------



## Olem (23. Juli 2008)

1500 euro Oo
ganz im ernst kauf dir nen billig-rad(max 300euro) und fahr nen paar wochen/monate und nwenns dir dann noch spaß macht kannste dir ja immer noch nen 1200euro rad kaufen (womit du wieder bei 1500 bist). und nen 1200 euro bmx is absolut ausreichend (lol) , ich bezweifle, dass profiräder teurer sind.
naja is meine meinung,
Greetz Oli


----------



## RISE (23. Juli 2008)

Ich kÃ¶nnte dir ohne groÃe Ãberlegung gerne mein Wunschsetup vorlegen, was die 1200â¬ Profigrenze sicher um einiges Ã¼berschreitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. Juli 2008)

da komm ich ungefähr auf ne 2 und drei nullen hinterher würd ich sagen.ist doch ihre sache,finds allerdings auch ein bisschen bedenklich,stell dir vor du verlierst den spaß an der sache,dann hast du dein mega fahrrad rumstehn.aber wie gesagt deine sache.poste mal ein setup dann interessiert mich.
mfg


----------



## Olem (24. Juli 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> finds allerdings auch ein bisschen bedenklich,stell dir vor du verlierst den spaß an der sache,dann hast du dein mega fahrrad rumstehn
> mfg



dass is das was ich sagen wollte.^^


----------



## Liese_Lotte (25. Juli 2008)

hej,
ihr habt auf jeden fall recht mit euren bedenken, bekomme jetzt gebraucht von nem kumpel sein altes rad für den anfang, das ist soweit auch ok, und werd jetz die nächsten wochen darauf erstmal nen wenig fahren... der plan mir mein rad bis frühjahr 09 aufzubauen wird dann halt erst im september gestartet... 
verbünftig sollte man ja auch ein wenig sein ;-)
na ja wünscht mir glück das ich ich auch längerfristig spaß an der sache hab 
ist halt wirklich nen wenig männerdominiert der sport , hier in kassel hab ich bis daro noch kein weibliches wesen fahren sehen... 
gREETZ antonia


----------



## lennarth (25. Juli 2008)

was wirds denn genauer für eins?


----------



## Olem (25. Juli 2008)

das mit dem alten rad vom kumpel is ne gute entscheidung ;-)


----------



## Liese_Lotte (28. Juli 2008)

ist kein komplettrad, ist auch selbst zusammengebaut, werd wenn ichs hab mal nen bild reinstellen, muss halt noch ein wenig dran gemacht werden, werd dem rahmen nochmal ne frische farbe verpassen...


----------



## BikerHaNni (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Wollte mal fragen, wie findet ihr das Eastern shovelhead ?


----------



## Fabeymer (8. August 2008)

So, ich hÃ¤nge mich auch mal an den Thread hier ran. Ich mÃ¶che mir im September gerne ein BMX kaufen, um einen Ausgleich zum MTB zu haben, meine Technik und Balance zu verbessern und weil ich es toll finde, sich einfach eine Treppe, eine SchrÃ¤ge oder ein GelÃ¤nder in der Stadt zu suchen und dann da etwas rumzuprobieren.
Bin halt mit 24 schon etwas Ã¤lter und daher wohl nicht mehr so wagemutig, aber es sollte reichen fÃ¼r das, was ich machen will.
Ausgeben wollte ich so an die 400 â¬ (wenn's weniger wird, umso besser, solange die QualitÃ¤t nicht leidet) und etwas eingelesen habe ich mich auch schon. CrMo sollte Das Rahmenmaterial sein, eine dreiteilige Kurbel ist auch wichtig wegen der StabilitÃ¤t, gedichtete Lager wÃ¤ren auch nicht schlecht.
Beim stÃ¶bern bin ich dann auf dieses Angebot hier gestoÃen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24508
Die Suche nach der Marke hier im Forum spuckte leider keine Infos aus...kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir was zu dem Bike sagen? Taugt das was? Was mich etwas stÃ¶rt, das ist der Rotor...ich hÃ¤tte lieber ein lange Kabel fÃ¼r die Hinterbremse, vorne wÃ¼rde ich ganz weglassen. Kann man das einfach zurÃ¼ckrÃ¼sten?
Alternativ habe ich mir schonmal das Theory von Verde angeschaut und bin damit auch schon ein bisschen rumgerollt. Gefiel mir eigentlich auch ganz gut, genau wie das Radia.
Sonst habe ich noch das DK Sixpack entdeckt und halt die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen, die hier im Thread auch schon genannt und entweder empfohlen oder abgeurteilt  wurden.
HÃ¤ttet Ihr vielleicht noch Tipps fÃ¼r mich? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Edit: Mir sind eben noch das Voyeur und das Vicious von Perv aufgefallen, wÃ¼rden die sich auch lohnen?


----------



## heup (8. August 2008)

september gibts die 09er serie von verde! Radia + theory werden dann bestimmt ein bisschen (wenns auch nur farblich ist)anders.


heup

PS:noch viel glück bei der suche .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollepullebmx (10. August 2008)

BikerHaNni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wollte mal fragen, wie findet ihr das Eastern shovelhead ?



ich finde es geil besonders das grüne..


----------



## Fabeymer (11. August 2008)

Ist es eigentlich bzgl. der Stabilität relevant, ob man hinten 36 oder 48 Speichen hat?
Ich frage deshalb, weil mein momentaner Favorit hinten nur 36 hat und ich als Anfänger in Sachen BMX wohl nicht besonders sauber fahren werde...wäre ja blöd, wenn das Bike nach einer Woche schon ein völlig zermatschtes Hinerrad hat.


----------



## l0st (11. August 2008)

Ne das hält schon.


----------



## RISE (11. August 2008)

Kommt auf die Qualität des Laufrades an. Wenn du es ab und an mal zentrieren lässt und die Speichen nachziehst, machen die 36 Löcherchen keine Probleme. Ein schlecht gespeichtes 48Loch Laufrad ist da genauso anfällig...


----------



## Fabeymer (11. August 2008)

Vielen Dank, dann wird es im September wohl das "Voyeur" von Perv werden.
Nach allem, was ich hier so gelesen habe, bietet es eigentlich alle relevanten Features fÃ¼r vernÃ¼nfitges Geld. Hier mal die Daten, wÃ¤re nett, wenn mich noch jemand in meiner Entscheidung bestÃ¤tigen oder von ihr abhalten wÃ¼rde. 

Perv Voyeur

Features:
â¢ Frame: 100% Cr-Mo Tubing
â¢ Fork: Full Cr-Mo with 6mm Dropouts
â¢ Headset: Internal Hiddenset Steel 1 1/8â
â¢ Handlebar: Perv Chromoly 2 Piece
â¢ Stem: Perv Front Loader
â¢ Grips: Perv Logo Grips
â¢ Saddle: Perv Clencher Full Kevlar
â¢ Seatpost: Perv Alloy Splined Anti-Slip
â¢ Seat Post Clamp: Alloy Single Clamp
â¢ Freewheel: Cassette Cog 10 Tooth
â¢ Crankset: Cr-Mo Tubular Twin Pinch Splined 3-PiEce 175mm
â¢ BB Set: Mid Size Sealed Bearing
â¢ Chainwheel: Perv Ringlet Alloy 30 tooth
â¢ Rear Brake: Dia Compe AD 996
â¢ Front Brake: Alloy Caliper (For Outside USA)
â¢ Brake Levers: Alloy
â¢ Detangler: SST ORYG
â¢ Brake Cable: Deluxe Casing
â¢ Pedals: Alloy Platform
â¢ Chain: KMC 1/2 x 1/8
â¢ Front Hub: Sealed Bearing 36 Hole 3/8 Axle
â¢ Rear Hub: Cassette Sealed Bearing 36 Hole 14mm Axle
â¢ Rims: Sun City Lite (Chrome Rear)
â¢ Tires: Rear Maxxis M-Tread 20 x 1.85, Front Ringworm 20 x 1.95
â¢ Miscellaneous: 2 Pegs 39mm Steel
â¢ Colour: Pink or Grey 

Gute Entscheidung?


----------



## gmozi (11. August 2008)

^^ Die Reifen machen den LRS Sackschwer.

Ansonsten klingts vernünftig fürn Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. August 2008)

Danke schön!
Wo Du gerade das Gewicht erwähnt hast: Kannst du in etwa abschätzen, wieviel das Bike ungefähr insgesamt wiegen wird?
Ich finde leider keine Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## Stirni (11. August 2008)

die üblichen 13-15KG irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## Fabeymer (12. August 2008)

Ich bin's nochmal, weil ich noch etwas entdeckt habe:
http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=36
Wäre das auch ein vernünftiges Einsteigerbike? Oder anders gefragt: Das oder das Perv?


----------



## Aceface (12. August 2008)

warum nicht einfach auf etwas bewÃ¤hrtes wie auf die KomplettrÃ¤der von Wethepeople, Eastern, Stolen etc. setzen?

Edit: finde z.B. das Fit Pro Trail recht gelungen in der Klasse bis 400 â¬


----------



## gmozi (12. August 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich bin's nochmal, weil ich noch etwas entdeckt habe:
> http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=36
> Wäre das auch ein vernünftiges Einsteigerbike? Oder anders gefragt: Das oder das Perv?



Da würd ich eher das Perv nehmen



> warum nicht einfach auf etwas bewährtes wie auf die Kompletträder von Wethepeople, Eastern, Stolen etc. setzen?
> 
> Edit: finde z.B. das Fit Pro Trail recht gelungen in der Klasse bis 400 



Vom Prinzip her keine blöde Frage, allerdings würden wir denke ich alle mit den selben Bikes rumfahren, wenn nie jemand mal was Neues ausprobieren würde, oder? Ich würde sagen, bei den Komplettbikes wird halt bei jedem Hersteller auch nur mit Wasser gekocht.


----------



## Stirni (12. August 2008)

naja ausser das Mirra Blend dingen


----------



## Aceface (12. August 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Da würd ich eher das Perv nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Prinzip her keine blöde Frage, allerdings würden wir denke ich alle mit den selben Bikes rumfahren, wenn nie jemand mal was Neues ausprobieren würde, oder? Ich würde sagen, bei den Komplettbikes wird halt bei jedem Hersteller auch nur mit Wasser gekocht.



guter Punkt! Habe natürlich nichts dagegen wenn jemand mal etwas neues ausprobiert, aber es soll trotzdem Sinn dahinter stecken. Ich finde die geposteten Bikes von Fabeymer sind eher ein Schritt zurück als ein Schritt nach vorne, wenn man diese mal mit den heutigen Kompletträdern bewährter Firmen vergleicht. Nichts gegen Innovationen, aber nicht in dem Sinne...ich kauf mir auch kein eBay BMX nur um was anderes zu fahren! 

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Fabeymer (12. August 2008)

Inwiefern sind die Bikes ein Schritt zurÃ¼ck?
Ich habe schon darauf geachtet, dass die Bikes Features wie gedichtete Lager, CroMo-Rahmen und eine Chromfelge hinten haben. Die "bewÃ¤hrten" Marken habe ich mir schon angeschaut, aber da kriegt man fÃ¼r mein Budget kaum Voll-CroMo-Rahmen.
FÃ¼r das SE wÃ¼rde ich Ã¼brigens nur 300 â¬ hinlegen mÃ¼ssen, das finde ich schon recht fair.
Was genau sprÃ¤che denn dafÃ¼r, knapp 70 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r das Perv auszugeben?

P.S.:
Sorry fÃ¼r die ganze Fragerei, ich nerve hoffentlich nicht allzu sehr.


----------



## Aceface (12. August 2008)

Naja Schritt zurück ist vielleicht etwas überheblich ausgedrückt gewesen. Fahren lernen wirst Du mit dem Perv auch können, keine Sorge. Die Ausstattung ist für den Preis wohl ok, auch wenns größtenteils "No-Name" Teile sind, muss aber nix heißen. 

Das SE überzeugt mich nicht so von der Geo. Recht lange Kettenstreben, ziemlich niedriger u. schmaler Lenker, recht niedriges Tretlager usw....


----------



## SeeeB (17. August 2008)

Das Stolen Wrap wurde um 50â¬ reduziert !!
Kostet nun 339â¬ (ist das Geld meiner Meinung nach vollkommen wert)
-->Klick<--

Die angegebenen 12 Kg stimmen aber nicht ganz... dÃ¼rften ca 12,3kg sein und ein Odyssey Monolever ist es auch nicht,
sondern ein stinknormaler Tektro Hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2008)

Ich häng mich einfach mal hier an.

Mein Sohn braucht nen neues BMX, nachdem er sein Felt Ethic geschrottet hat 

Preisobergrenze 350-400 Euro.

Gibbet da was brauchbareres als das Felt? 

Er isn Leichtgewicht von knapp 50 Kilo (bald 15 J)

Einsatzbereich in der Hauptsache Flat.


----------



## Aceface (17. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich häng mich einfach mal hier an.
> 
> Mein Sohn braucht nen neues BMX, nachdem er sein Felt Ethic geschrottet hat
> 
> ...




wenn Flat, dann mal hier schauen --> www.kunstform.org

die KHE Kompletträder sollten ganz brauchbar sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. August 2008)

So, ich wollte dann mal eben Vollzug melden: Gestern habe ich mir ein 5 Monate altes Eastern Element (Modelljahr 2006) fÃ¼r 172 â¬ ersteigert. Abholen kann ich es leider erst in zwei Wochen, weil ich momentan auf Arbeit in Ãsterreich bin.
Die gesparte Kohle werde ich frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter in Upgrades investieren. 
Kann ich mit zufrieden sein, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Musicman (20. August 2008)

Moin 

Was nimmt man mit 90kg+? Wir haben hier eine Racebahn und ich möchte damit auch springen (heisst das Dirtjump?).


----------



## Son (20. August 2008)

da nimmt man das, was auch jeder andere nimmt


----------



## Musicman (20. August 2008)

Danke, damit ist einem absolut planlosen geholfen


----------



## Caracal (20. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich häng mich einfach mal hier an.
> 
> Mein Sohn braucht nen neues BMX, nachdem er sein Felt Ethic geschrottet hat
> 
> ...



Da ich mich zur Zeit selbst ein wenig umsehe nach kompletten Flatland-Rädern, mal das was ich gefunden habe in dem Preisrahmen:

- KHE Stylus oder KHE Da Function
- DK Signal
- OG Balance3 (scheint beim Hersteller aber erstmal vergriffen zu sein)

Welches davon empfehlenswert ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Caracal (26. August 2008)

Da ich mich mit BMX-Bikes ebenso wenig auskenne wie mit Flatland (beides Dinge die ich hoffentlich bald ändern kann), mal eine Frage an die 20"-Experten hier:

Lässt sich dieses Gerät von jemandem der etwa 1,87m groß ist halbwegs angenehm fahren? 

Meine Recherchen () haben ergeben, dass Flatland-Bikes mit ihrer Oberrohrlänge meist so zwischen 18,5" und 19,5" liegen, dieses hat aber nur 18,1" angegeben, was wohl auf den Sitzrohrwinkel zurückzuführen ist. Denn die Oberrohrlänge ist beim 2006er Modell mit zwei Werten angegeben. Einmal mit 18,8" und einmal unter Verweis auf das Sitzrohr mit 18,1". Bei einem rein optischen Vergleich mit anderen Rädern wirkt es dadurch auf jeden Fall ordentlich "kompakt".

Seinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend nutzbar oder sollte man lieber zu einem Bike mit etwas weniger exotischer Geometrie greifen?


----------



## dortmund biker (28. August 2008)

ähnliche situation bei mir. 
bin bisher nur mtb-mäßig unterwegs. was sagt ihr zu diesem bike? interessant wäre für mich, ob es mit meiner größe (186cm) harmoniert und ob es schon einigermaßen haltbar ist.
soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, müsste die größe in etwa passen, stimmt das?
das ganze überlege ich mir, da wir hier so nen kleinen skatepark haben und ich auch ab und zu mal auf dirt fahren will, mein hardtail mittlerweile aber zu stark auf DH ausgelegt ist. 
danke für eure hilfe,
carsten.
PS: die faq im bmx unterforum habe ich natürlich schon gelesen, aber die sind ja naturgemäß eher allgemein formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxzibitch (2. September 2008)

Hi ich bin ein 1.84 cm großer, schlanker mann 18 jahre alt und habe mit 14-16 ein bmx gefahren welches ich geschenkt bekommen habe...es war kein besonderes aber zum anfang reicht es..dann war irgendwann vieles kaputt und wollte da kein geld reinstecken und habe es dann verkauft...allerdings muss ich wieder ein bmx haben..ich bereue es total, dass ich nihts mehr zum cruisen habe 
ich habe angekündigt mir zum 19. geburtstag (16.nov.) ein neues bmx zu wünschen.
die preisspanne ist so ca 400-550eur...hab mich schon oft festgelegt, bin aber immer wieder ins schwanken gekommen, weil ich soviel lese.
also ich wollte auf jeden fall: 100%CrMo, Industrielager gelagert und eine 3-teilige Kurbel..
Zur Auswahl hatte ich:
MirraCo - Blend One
WTP - Addict oder Trust (2008er serie)
oder das Stolen - Haste

ich kann mich mittlerweile echt nicht mehr entscheiden...alle bekommt man empfohlen aber ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob die meine vorraussetzungen entsprechen (viele fachbegriffe dich ich nicht alle zuordnen kann)

wäre total nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## SeeeB (2. September 2008)

Maxzibitch schrieb:


> Hi ich bin ein 1.84 cm großer, schlanker mann 18 jahre alt und habe mit 14-16 ein bmx gefahren welches ich geschenkt bekommen habe...es war kein besonderes aber zum anfang reicht es..dann war irgendwann vieles kaputt und wollte da kein geld reinstecken und habe es dann verkauft...allerdings muss ich wieder ein bmx haben..ich bereue es total, dass ich nihts mehr zum cruisen habe
> ich habe angekündigt mir zum 19. geburtstag (16.nov.) ein neues bmx zu wünschen.
> die preisspanne ist so ca 400-550eur...hab mich schon oft festgelegt, bin aber immer wieder ins schwanken gekommen, weil ich soviel lese.
> also ich wollte auf jeden fall: 100%CrMo, Industrielager gelagert und eine 3-teilige Kurbel..
> ...




entweder ein WeThePeople oder das Stolen Heist... meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Maxzibitch (4. September 2008)

SeeeB schrieb:


> entweder ein WeThePeople oder das Stolen Heist... meiner meinung nach.



ok..danke

vom aussehen war das blend one von MirraCo immer mein favorit..das ist nicht so gut?

und sind denn die WTP und stolen heist bikes industriegelagert?


----------



## SeeeB (4. September 2008)

Maxzibitch schrieb:


> ok..danke
> 
> vom aussehen war das blend one von MirraCo immer mein favorit..das ist nicht so gut?
> 
> und sind denn die WTP und stolen heist bikes industriegelagert?




das mirraco wiegt halt am meisten und ist soweit ich weiß von den Parts her das schlechteste.  Von Lagern hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## dortmund biker (4. September 2008)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> ähnliche situation bei mir.
> bin bisher nur mtb-mäßig unterwegs. was sagt ihr zu diesem bike? interessant wäre für mich, ob es mit meiner größe (186cm) harmoniert und ob es schon einigermaßen haltbar ist.
> soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, müsste die größe in etwa passen, stimmt das?
> das ganze überlege ich mir, da wir hier so nen kleinen skatepark haben und ich auch ab und zu mal auf dirt fahren will, mein hardtail mittlerweile aber zu stark auf DH ausgelegt ist.
> ...



push 
wäre nett, wenn jemand kurz antwortet.
danke.


----------



## Tycoon CR (7. September 2008)

In meiner engeren Auswahl stehen jetzt

* Stolen - Heist 08
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3442 

* WeThePeople - Addict
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=3399

beide kosten so um die 450 EUR.

Könnt ihr mir eins davon besonders empfehlen? Und wenn ja, warum nicht das andere?

Danke! 


P.S.
Rein optisch finde ich auch das 
* Eastern Bikes Element 2008 (in weiß)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Eastern-Bikes-Element-20-BMX-2008::12111.html
ziemlich gut. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie schwer das ist. (Weiß das jemand?)
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeeeB (8. September 2008)

ich zitiere hier mal paule_p2:




> Hallo Leute!
> Ich möchte mir demnächst auch gerne ein Einsteigerbike bis maximal 500 Euro kaufen. Besonders gefällt mir da das WTP Addict. Aber das Eastern Element sieht auch schick aus und das Stolen Heist eigentlich auch.
> Was meint Ihr, wo kriege ich am meisten für mein Geld?
> 
> ...



wenn du brakeless fahren möchtest, wäre das The Sinner (Normal oder mit Freecoaster) evtl. auch in Erwägung zu ziehen ... ist von Stolen kannst ja bei stolenbmx.com schauen. Weiß aber nicht ob es das Sinner bei uns gibt^^


----------



## gmozi (8. September 2008)

Es gibt Brakeless-Kompletträder mit Freecoaster?

Vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Theorie auch falsch, aber imo arbeitet man bei einem Brakeless Bike doch recht viel mit Pedaldruck, da ja einfach die Bremse fehlt. Und nachdem was ich immer so gelesen habe, sind Freecoaster Naben genau in dem Bereich doch relativ empfindlich, wenn man das mal mit einer "normalen" Nabe vergleicht.


----------



## SeeeB (8. September 2008)

ja das habe ich auch schon gedacht ;] wird wohl auch so sein ...aber man kann
ja auch das Sinner ohne Freecoaster kaufen (dann ist es auch billiger ;] )
kannst ja mal schauen auf stolenbmx.com is wirklich mit freecoaster und brakeless


----------



## lennarth (8. September 2008)

also ich fahr coaster und brakeless und das klappt so ganz gut,ich benutze keinen pedaldruck oder wie ich es ausdrücken soll..geht schon!
würde auch zu stolen raten.


----------



## gmozi (8. September 2008)

Hmm, und wie macht man dann Tricks wie Tailtaps, Abubaca oder Fafanus. Halt alles wo man kurz oder lang auf dem HR stehen muss. Die gehen doch nur mit Bremse oder Pedaldruck.Kann mir das nicht anders vorstellen, solang man nicht "Mr. Überbalance" heißt


----------



## poisonbiker15 (8. September 2008)

von stolen würde ich abraten
auch wen das preisleistuns verhältnis stimmt
aba halten tuts nicht besonders
alein schon auf alben  und bmx bikes sieht man 3 gebrochene solten heists.
ich hab mein ex heist innerhalb märz - august am rahmen 4 mal angerissen (lange böse rostig gewordene risse) und den lenker angerissen bis er " am seidendenfaden" hing.
drum würd ich dem kak nimmer traun. egal ob anfänger oder nicht.
FBM hat ez komplettbikes rausgebracht, was aufjedenfall eine über legung wert wäre. evtl auch die wtp 09er kompletträder

aja und iwo über mir hat jemand gefragt wie groß der rahmen auf welche größe 

bei ca. 1.60 sollten es 20.5 sein
1.70 - 75 mind. 20.6 bis 21.
und ab 180 und drüber
wirklich mindestens 21" und 8" lenkrad
und ich kan jedem ans herz legen .. lieber einen ein tick längeren rahmen haben als einen zu kurzen 

ich weis... ich weis meine rechtschreibung ist subba und so  kritik könnt ihr für euch behalten

mfg kai


----------



## Aceface (8. September 2008)

poisonbiker15 schrieb:


> bei ca. 1.60 sollten es 20.5 sein
> 1.70 - 75 mind. 20.6 bis 21.
> und ab 180 und drüber
> wirklich mindestens 21" und 8" lenkrad



Kannst Du nicht pauschal sagen...

ich bin 1,74m groß und bin lange mit nem 20.5er gefahren und würds auch jetzt noch tun. Mittlerweile bekommst Du ja kaum noch kleinere Rahmen als 20.5


----------



## poisonbiker15 (9. September 2008)

ja mag sein das es keine pauschale dafür eigendlich gibt.
aber unwissende könnten beispielsweise ohne es zu ahnen, zu 20" tt greifen etc.

würde mich aber schon wen man kein plan hat was man am liebsten für ne größe fährt... nach einer gleichwürdigen pauschale mich zu richten...


----------



## Son (12. September 2008)

die neuen *FBM* Bikes

*Executioner 399.00EUR*





- Rahmen: 20.25" Oberrohr
- Kurbel: 3tlg. 170mm mit Mid-BB
- Kettenblatt: 25T Alu
- Kette: KMC Z-510
- Lenker: 7.5" Hoch
- Vorbau: Front Load
- Steuersatz: Internal
- Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PVC
- Vorderrad: 36H Alu Hub, 10mm BB mit Singel Wall Rim und Innova Tire 20"x2.125
- Hinterrad: 36H Cassette Hub, 14mm 9T Driver SB mit Singel Wall Rim und Innova Tire 20"x1.95
- Sattel: FBM Slim
- Pegs: 1 paar
- Gewicht: 11.7kg
- Farben: rot oder dunkelgrün


*Heathen  449.00EUR*




Rahmen: 20.5" Oberrohr
- Kurbel: 3tlg. 175mm mit Mid-BB
- Kettenblatt: 25T Alu
- Kette: KMC Z-510
- Lenker: 7.5" Hoch, Chromoly
- Vorbau: Front Load
- Steuersatz: Internal
- Pedalen: Alu Platform
- Vorderrad: 36H Alu Hub, 10mm BB mit Double Wall Rim und Tioga Comp III Tire 20"x2.1
- Hinterrad: 36H Cassette Hub, 14mm 9T Driver SB und Tioga FS-100 Tire 20"x1.85
- Sattel: FBM Slim
- Pegs: 1 paar
- Gewicht: 11.4kg
- Farben: gelb/schwarz oder schwarz


*Marauder / Marauder "Brakeless" 599.00EUR*








- Rahmen: 20.5" Oberrohr, 100% Chromoly
- Gabel: 100% Chromoly
- Kurbel: 3tlg. 175mm, Mid-BB
- Kettenblatt: 25T Alu
- Kette: Taya 410 Teflon
- Lenker: 8" Hoch
- Vorbau: CNC Front Load
- Steuersatz: Internal
- Pedalen: Alu, Animal PVC 
- Vorderrad: 36H, 10mm, SB mit Double Wall Rim und Shadow Belter Tire 20"x2.10, Tioga FS-100 Tire in 20"x2.10 
- Hinterrad: 36H Cassette Hub, 14mm 9T Driver SB mit Double Wall Rim und Shadow Belter Tire 20"x1.95, Tioga FS-100 Tire in 20"x2.10 
- Sattel: Pivotal
- Pegs: 1 paar, 2 Paar
- Gewicht: 11.8kg, 11.7kg
- Farben: blau oder weiß, mattschwarz


Warlord 849.00EUR




- Rahmen: 20.75" Oberrohr, 100% Chromoly, Double-Butted Unterrohr
- Gabel: "Nice Lotus" Heat-Treated, Butted Tapered Legs
- Kurbel:: 3tlg. 175mm, Mid-BB
- Kettenblatt: "Nice Rising Sun" 25T
- Kette: Half Link
- Lenker: 8" Hoch
- Vorbau: "Nice Jenkem" Top Load
- Steuersatz: Internal
- Pedalen: Wellgo
- Vorderrad: 36H Alu Hub, 10mm SB mit Sun Big Baller Rim & Fly Ruben Tire in 20"x2.15
- Hinterrad: 36H Cassette Hub, 10mm 9T Driver SB mit Sun Big Baller Rim & Fly Ruben Tire in 20"x1.90
- Griffe: "Nice Miso" mit Animal Lenkerenden
- Sattel: Pivotal
- Pegs: 1 paar Alu/Stahl
- Gewicht: 11.3kg
- Farben: schwarz/blau oder weiß/burgund

more


----------



## gmozi (12. September 2008)

Ui ... das liest sich echt gut. Gibts da schon die ein oder andere Fahrer-Meinung zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. September 2008)

ich glaub nicht, weil die erst nach der eurobike erhältlich waren


----------



## Maxzibitch (12. September 2008)

ähm liege ich dann richtig, mit meiner vermutung, dass die ersten beiden "*Executioner*" und das "heathen" keinen 100% cromo rahmen haben? oder ist das ein fehler?
und wäre dies sehr schlimm? denn die gefallen mir wirklich sehr, auch vom aussehen


----------



## gmozi (12. September 2008)

Siehst Du wohl richtig, und ist nicht unbedingt "schlimm". Nen CroMo Rahmen ist halt einfach besser


----------



## Maxzibitch (12. September 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Siehst Du wohl richtig, und ist nicht unbedingt "schlimm". Nen CroMo Rahmen ist halt einfach besser



also würdest du das FBM Heathen mehr als das WTP addict oder Stolen Heist empfehlen?


----------



## .nOx (22. September 2008)

We The People 2009

Ab jetzt gibts auch die neuen WTP's.


----------



## vollepullebmx (22. September 2008)

Eastern Bikes 2009er

Element













Asesino





Ace of Spades









Jane





Shovelhead









Traildigger





Ramrodder


----------



## Maxzibitch (22. September 2008)

wow die 2009er von eastern sehen auch mal richtig geil aus...besonders das ace of spades in schwarz/orange oder rot...gibts auch schon paar mehr infos oder nur die bilder?


----------



## Stirni (22. September 2008)

element is sehr schön


----------



## Joppes (22. September 2008)

Joa nur das Shovelhead haben sie hässlicher gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxzibitch (22. September 2008)

Joppes schrieb:


> Joa nur das Shovelhead haben sie hässlicher gemacht...




ja beim shovelhead haben sie das, was vorher schwarz war größtenteils weiß gemacht und ich finde weiß passt nicht unbedingt zu grün und braun...deswegen siehts wirklich bissl komisch aus


----------



## heup (23. September 2008)

09er verde bikes!!!http://blog.defgrip.net/2008/09/verde-2009/ oder http://blog.verdebmx.com/?s=verde+09+bikesich find die dinger ja optisch gelungen.....vorallem das (bei der 1. adresse) 2.brakeless rad von oben)



heup


----------



## Maxzibitch (23. September 2008)

09er von WTP sind jetzt zu bestellen...

muss man da angst haben, dass die schnell vergriffen sind oder kann man sich etwas zeit lassen mit dem bestellen?


----------



## Stirni (23. September 2008)

angst


----------



## Maxzibitch (23. September 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> angst



jetzt wirklich??


----------



## Joppes (23. September 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. September 2008)

keine ahnung...is eigentlich meistens so das die Kompletträder nicht lange direkt lieferbar sind,aber GARNICHT mehr vorhanden auch nich  irgendwo bekommst immer eins her  und im zweifelsfall ein WTP sowieso beim peoplesstore....


----------



## Jutaro (24. September 2008)

Hallo an alle.
Wie schon mal gesagt bin ich ja von BMX zu MTB geswitched. Nun hab ich festellen muessen das MTB fuer Dirt ja ganz nett ist aber street naja da vermiss ich mein BMX. 
Da ich mein BMX aber leider anfang dieses jahres in Deutschland verkauft haben. Und dann hier in Japan( Bin nach japan ausgewandert) mir ein Atomlab gekauft habe. Hab ich nun kein BMX mehr. 
Jetzt hab ich die neuen WTP bikes gesehen und mir das hier ausgesucht http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...=4594&osCsid=da5e8107da002c27a79f8041927d0edc
Da ich auch nicht ganz viel geld habe muss ein komplett bike her.
Bin vorher den Fit Hawk gefahren. Nun frag ich mich ob das WTP fuer mich aussreichend ist?!
Hat da jemend schon irgentwelche test fuer das Rad?

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## gmozi (24. September 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass man bei KomplettrÃ¤dern Jenseits von ca. 450 â¬ nicht wirklich viel falsch machen kann. Besser geht natÃ¼rlich immer, aber in dieser Preisklasse sind idR alle RÃ¤der recht brauchbar.


----------



## Jutaro (24. September 2008)

Danke...
Mein haendler bestellt das rad und dann kann ich mir es in ruhe ansehen ein paar runden drehen und mich dann entscheiden.
Wenn jedoch einer tests hat bitte verlinken!!!
Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Aceface (24. September 2008)

ich hätte einen Test von dem WTP Recon auf englisch, aus der letzten Ride UK, könnte ihn dir einscannen wenn Du willst. Das wäre dann etwas teurere Modell.

Das Trust sollte aber auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## Jutaro (25. September 2008)

Kannst du das bitte machen und an [email protected] schicken.
Ich bedanke mich achon mal im voraus!!!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## xhopeless (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo^^ 
Ich bin jetzt neu hier und will jetzt auch mal anfangen  Nur kann ich mich für kein BMX so richtig entscheiden, kuck schon ziemlich lang rum^^.

Bisher schien das WTP Addict am besten zu sein, auch in der Preisklasse (lohnt sich der o9er?), oder gibt es in der Preisklasse auch schon bessere? 
Naja danke schonmal ^-^.


----------



## lennarth (17. Oktober 2008)

ne des is schon ganz ordentlich..guck vllt nochmal im bikemarkt nach gebrauchten oder,wenn du es ganz genau willst,ruf bei parano garage an,die beraten dich sogar.


----------



## xhopeless (18. Oktober 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ne des is schon ganz ordentlich..guck vllt nochmal im bikemarkt nach gebrauchten oder,wenn du es ganz genau willst,ruf bei parano garage an,die beraten dich sogar.


Thx für die schnelle Antwort^^
Hmm ich guck mal, aber wir haben nur 2 Stück und die sind ziiiemlich klein...aber vielleicht hab ich auch paar übersehen xD.
Gibs eig ein vergleichbares zum Addict?  Das von 2009 ist wohl zwar gut aber ...das Design find ich irgendwie fad, das von 2008 war besser xD.

Parano Garage? o.o


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2008)

www.parano-garage.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxzibitch (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe jetzt das WTP addict 09..und wirklich gut..relativ leicht und die ergo gefällt mir auch...und das in pink ist doch nicht fad!?


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2008)

ergo ? geo meinste,wa?


----------



## Maxzibitch (18. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ergo ? geo meinste,wa?




ja meine ich!.. sorry


----------



## jojo=D (23. Oktober 2008)

HI .. ich will mir jetzt nach langem überlegen ein bmx kaufen .
ich habe mich auch schon informiert ! aber weiß immernoch nicht was ich für ein bike nemen soll (oder kann). ich kann leider auch nich so viel geld reinstecken !!! (so bis 300 euro)

is das bike ok ?

*GT BMX Zone Freestyle*

Hochwertiges Freestyle / Street BMX von GT-Bicycles.

*Rahmen:* GT Freestyle Design Frame / Cr-Mo Seat-Tube
*Gabel:* GT BMX Freestyle Design
*Tretlager:* GT forged, 3-piece
*Freilauf:* DNP 14 Zähne
*Kette:* KMZ Z410
*Felgen:* Alex G-303, 20 Zoll
*Reifen:* Kenda Kiniption 20 x 2.1 Zoll
*Nabe hinten:* GT Steel body, 14 mm, hi-carbon Achse, 48 Loch
*Nabe vorne:* GT Steel body, 14 mm, hi-carbon Achse, 48 Loch
*Speichen:* 14 g
*Bremsen:* Tektro 907, Alu U-brake
*Bremshebel:* Tektro 319A
*Vorbau:* GT BMX dirt/street
*Steuersatz:* TH, 1 1/8 Zoll threadless, steel
*Sattelstütze:* GT BMX dirt/street
*Klemme:* GT CNC mini design
*Rotor:* SST ORYG
*Extras: *2 Paar GT 38 mm O.D. Pedale

Modelljahr: 2008 

oder das hier ... sagt ma bitte welcher besser ist !!!


*KHE 20th*


----------



## jojo=D (23. Oktober 2008)

*KHE 20th

*


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2008)

hm.beide nicht soo der bringer.
guck  mal bei hke nach dem barbados am oder bei www.stolenbmx.com.
-->www.parano-garage.de , www.bikestation-bs.de und so weiter..


----------



## Scotti Jot (9. November 2008)

Cheers ! 
Guck mich auch grad um nach ner einsteigs-schlam**  
finde das hier ganz gut: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4875

wird nur die strasse sehen. 

ist es zu empfehlen für einen der bsiher nur dirt gefahren ist und die strasse eher gemieden hat ? 

gude...


----------



## gmozi (9. November 2008)

Kannst Du nichts mit falsch machen.


----------



## Scotti Jot (9. November 2008)

wenn es noch günsitgere gibt mit denen ein anfänger was anfangen kann, lasst hören !
vom aussehen her fand ich das jetzt ganz gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotti Jot (9. November 2008)

z.B. das hier sagt mir noch zu. mit der frontbremse ist das fürn anfänger auch etwas attraktiver oder reicht die hintere auch aus ?


----------



## dermaxx91 (9. November 2008)

hinterereicht 3ma aus...


----------



## heup (10. November 2008)

vr bremse is quatsch...
wo für hat man einen fuß??
ich könnte meinetwegen auch brakeless fahren ....hab aber lieber noch eine hr bremse dran(sicherheit fürn notfall unso...)
also fakie un sonn scheiß geht auch ohne hr bremse ganz locker...
aber das thema war ja die vr bremse.... nee braucht man nicht!!


----------



## BMXkevin (11. November 2008)

man dass Addict fahrn in der nächsten saison 1000 Leute! ich fahrs selber aber nicht als Einsteigerrad sondern als Fortgeschrittener, hab es jetzt 3wochen und hinten höhenschlag und vorne einen leichten seitenschlag!


----------



## gmozi (12. November 2008)

Liegt sicher an deiner fahrweise


----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

.-


----------



## heup (12. November 2008)

.--


----------



## Maxzibitch (12. November 2008)

was wird das? öÖ


----------



## gmozi (13. November 2008)

Scotti Jot schrieb:


> Cheers !
> Guck mich auch grad um nach ner einsteigs-schlam**
> finde das hier ganz gut: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4875
> 
> ...



DAS HIER wäre vielleicht noch ne gute Alternative.


----------



## BelaFarinRod93 (20. November 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage ich hab vor mal wieder anzufangen zu BMXen und suche ein gutes Bike für den anfang. Ich hab von Freunden schon einige Empfehlungen(s.u.) gekriegt wei aber nicht ob diese bikes was taugen. Ich habe im moment aber nur 400 euro zur verfügung. 
Sagt vielleicht einfach mal eure meinung zu den bikes.
Specialized Fuse I - BMX - Fahrräder - Fahrrad-XXL 
UMF - Brad 4 BMX 2009, BIKE-MAILORDER.DE 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/UMF-Brad-3-BMX-2009::13550.html

Schon mal danke im Vorraus
BelaFarinRod93


----------



## Stirni (20. November 2008)

größter schrott.
das erste UMF hat nen alu rahmen,das SPecialized nen hiten...beides sehr minderwertig...das andere UMF hat zwar nen stahl rahmen,ist aber ansonsten garnicht zeitgemäß...deine Freunde fahren wahrscheinlich alle MTB oder?

guck mal  HIER!!! nach was.da wirste eher fündig


----------



## BelaFarinRod93 (20. November 2008)

Auf was soll ich denn da achten, welche marken sind gut und wie viel muss ich mindestens investieren


----------



## Aceface (20. November 2008)

Wenn Du ein Budget bis 400 â¬ hast, dann schau dir mal die neuen Fit, Kink, Verde, FBM usw... KomplettrÃ¤der an. Gibt mittlerweile echt gute Einsteiger KomplettrÃ¤der.

Wie Stirni schon geschrieben hat, schau mal auf:

www.bikestation-bs.de

oder

www.parano-garage.de

nette Leute, wissen wovon Sie reden und beraten auch dich sicher gut.


----------



## Stirni (20. November 2008)

also dein bisheriges kapital von 400â¬ sind schon nicht verkehrt.ich wÃ¼rde bis 450 gehen und dann mal gucken.z.B das eastern element.kostet zwar 490,ist aber z.B sehr gut!
achten solltest du auf, 100% CrMo (also stahl) rahmen und gabel.


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2008)

Ansonsten bekommst Du auch immer gute Gebrauchte Räder zu dem Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BelaFarinRod93 (20. November 2008)

*Ich hab mir jetzt mal das element 2008 angeguckt und hab mich entschieden:
DAS WILL ICH
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Ordentlich geld zusammensparen
Danke für die tipps
*


----------



## Joppes (20. November 2008)

dann press ma ordentlich! Versuch das ma mit Kohle, vielleicht kommt was tolles bei raus


----------



## BelaFarinRod93 (20. November 2008)

noch ne frage zu dem spcialized fuse 1 was ist an einem hi-ten rahmen falsch???


----------



## Stirni (20. November 2008)

HiTen ist eine stahllegierung und praktisch "weicher stahl".es wird nicht brechen aber ratzefatz verbiegen.


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2008)

BelaFarinRod93 schrieb:


> noch ne frage zu dem spcialized fuse 1 was ist an einem hi-ten rahmen falsch???



"Falsch" ist daran nichts. Auch mit nem HiTen Rahmen kann man gut fahren.
Die halten dann aber nicht ganz so viel aus wie nen guter CroMo Rahmen und sind meist etwas schwerer. Das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## sebi1000 (22. November 2008)

das fuse 3 ist genial


----------



## 6Inch Sweeter (24. November 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe vor von MTB auf BMX umzusteigen!
Habe selbstverstÃ¤ndlich die AnfÃ¤nger FAQ sowie diesen Thread komplett durchgelesen und trotzdem bin ich kaum weiter mit meiner Kaufentscheidung! 
Habe mich bereits ziemlich tiefgrÃ¼ndig mit einigen Bikes beschÃ¤ftigt und mir jetz mehrere Favoriten rausgepickt.

Ich bin 1,83m groÃ und benÃ¶tige wohl irgendwas zwischen 20,5" und 21" (ja was denn eigentlich?)OberrohrlÃ¤nge.
Die Reihenfolge der Bikes wÃ¤re meine Auswahl wenn ich den Preis nicht beachten wÃ¼rde.
Alle Bikes + Preise wurde auf www.bikestation-bs.de rausgesucht.

*Wethepeople Trust*	539,95	21
Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis zum Addict?
und is der Rahmen nicht schon zu Lang?

*KINK WHIP*	           459	20,75
Bisher Preis/Leistungs Favorit nur ne Gewichtsangabe kann ich nirgends finden
Kann es mit dem Trust bzw. Addict mithalten oder diese sogar Ã¼bertreffen?

*Wethepeople Addict*	489,95	20,8
Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis zum Crysis?

*Premium DUO* 	           479,9	20,8
08 er Modell noch lieferbar?
Premium ist mir nicht so gelÃ¤ufig, taugt das so gut wie WTP und Kink?

*Premium Three Ring*	499,9	20,8
08 er Modell noch lieferbar?
Besser als das DUO?

*Wethepeople Crysis*	439,95	20,6
Schon zu klein?

*Verde Theory*	           369,9	20,5
QualitÃ¤tsmÃ¤sig wirklich 150â¬ schlechter als WTP Trust?

*Verde Radia *	           379,9	20,5
QualitÃ¤tsmÃ¤sig wirklich 150â¬ schlechter als WTP Trust?

FÃ¤llt euch noch was Gutes ein?, dann her damit!

Ich weiÃ das es um ne ziemlich groÃe Preisspanne geht und der direkte Vergleich schwierig ist (darum wende ich mich ja ans Forum) darum sollen die Preise mit einbezogen werden.
WÃ¤re sehr dankbar einige meiner Fragen benatwortet zu bekommen.
Das es am Schluss ne geschmacksfrage ist weiÃ ich darum die aktuelle Reihenfolge. Erfahrungen sind willkommen
Danke im Vorraus
GruÃ


----------



## lennarth (24. November 2008)

wtp trust.


----------



## Aceface (24. November 2008)

Ich möcht jetzt nicht explizit auf die verschiedenen genannten Modelle eingehen, da es mittlerweile einfach viele gute Kompletträder gibt, insbesondere ab 500  aufwärts. Ich persönlich würd das WTP Addict nehmen, hat sich mittlerweile bewährt unter den Einstiegsrädern...Full Cromo Rahmen steht schonmal für Haltbarkeit und die Salt Parts sind eigentlich auch robust und voll ok. Gewicht geht auch voll in Ordnung und ein 20,8" Oberrohr wird für dich sicher nicht verkehrt sein.

Was die Längen betrifft, würd ich im Zweifelsfall lieber einen etwas längeren als einen zu kurzen Rahmen kaufen. Ich bin 1,74m groß/klein und fahre nen 20,5" Rahmen und komme gut zurecht damit. Was nicht heißt, das ich nicht auch mit nem 21" Rahmen zurechtkommen würde...so schrecklich viel Unterschied (1,27cm Differenz zu 20,5") ist das ja jetzt auch nicht, es beeinflusst eben die Fahreigenschaften. Kurze Rahmen sind generell gesagt etwas wendiger, wobei die längeren Rahmen etwas "laufruhiger" sind. Da entscheidet am ehesten der persönliche Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6Inch Sweeter (25. November 2008)

Klar, das Trust is wohl am besten.
Dachte halt, dass das Kink fÃ¼r 60â¬ weniger in Preis/Leistung nochmal einen drauf legt.

Naja werd mich wohl zwischen denen Beiden und dem Addict entscheiden mÃ¼ssen.
Die Premium bikes sind wohl nicht so beliebt?

Danke an euch beide


----------



## Aceface (25. November 2008)

Vergleich mal Trust und Addict....mir fallen eigentlich keine gravierenden Unterschiede auf, die das Trust gerechtfertigt 50  teurer machen. Daher rat ich auch zum Addict.

Premium Kompletträder gibts noch nicht so schrecklich lange. Werden wohl auch nicht verkehrt sein, aber man vertraut ja gerne auf bewährtes.


----------



## gmozi (26. November 2008)

Bezüglich Premium Bikes: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht ...

Die werden sicher auch nicht besser oder schlechter sein als andere Kompletträder. Von daher würde ich da eine Empfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Premium ist ja bekanntermaßen die Aftermarket Marke von Haro und genießt eigentlich außerhalb von Deutschland einen guten bis sehr guten Ruf. Hier gab es nur ewig keinen Vertrieb. Gilt jetzt natürlich in erster Linie für Parts, bei Kompletträdern muss man da sicher etwas vorsichtiger sein. 
Ähnliches gilt auch für United. Einfach mal abwarten und auf Erfahrungen warten.

Das WTP Trust hat ein Kumpel und es fuhr sich gut, war schön leicht und die Parts waren gut.


----------



## Nobby2 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo... mÃ¶chte mir auch en BMX zulegen... um die 500â¬ (.... bin 188 - 189 cm groÃ... welche rahmengrÃ¶sse und Bmx in der selbigen rahmengrÃ¶sse wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen? (WTP Trust wÃ¼rde mir schon sehr gut gefallen...liege ich mit 21" verkehrt?)

jetzt noch eine sehr entsheidende frage... lohnt es sich Ã¼berhaupt noch mit 20 Jahren (im MÃ¤rz 21) damit anzufangen?Ich weiss ihr werdet mich jetzt hassen aber ich bin ca. 7 jahre skateboard gefahren hab aber in den letztens jahren zeit und interesse verloren und mÃ¶chte jetz ma was neues versuchen.

Gruss SEb


----------



## Caracal (7. Januar 2009)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> jetzt noch eine sehr entsheidende frage... lohnt es sich überhaupt noch mit 20 Jahren (im März 21) damit anzufangen?
> 
> ...



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eriklapu (8. Januar 2009)

sicher lohnt sich das noch! 21 sollten dir von der größe her auch passen. aber das ist zum teil einfach geschmacksache.


----------



## JokerBjörn (8. Januar 2009)

bin 23 und hab mir jetzt nen mirraco black pearl 3 zugelegt, und fühle mich keines Wegs zu alt im gegenteil, im gegensatz zum mtb spielt sich so ein 20" doch noch ein wenig mehr...
Fühlt sich eher nach verjüngungskur an als nach "ich glaub ich bin zu alt für den scheiss"^^
Im übrigen würde ich mich auch mal bei mirra umsehen die haben auch ein paar schöne einsteiger mit dabei
Zu WTP, das Trust ist von den Grundkomponenten her etwas leichter als das addict, kann man auch auf der homepage nachlesen wieviel grämmchen das nun sind
Zusätzlich tippe ich darauf das sich die Geometrie der Räder unterscheidet und ich rate weiter dass das addict, mehr dirt lastig und das Trust, Street und Park geeicht ist aber das weiß ich net genau


----------



## Nobby2 (8. Januar 2009)

ok vielen vielen dank für die antworten... wed mich wahrscheinlich für das trust entscheiden
Gruss SEb


----------



## _coco_ (10. Januar 2009)

servus gemeinde!
ich will mir demnÃ¤chst ein bmx zulegen, um mal ein wenig die anderen dimensionen auszuprobieren.
dachte mir ich gehe so an die 400-450â¬ grenze und wÃ¼rde gerne mal hÃ¶ren was ihr von diesem fit haltet ?
taugt oder ist es schmarrn ?
grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Prunni (10. Januar 2009)

Macht in echt einen besseren eindruck als auf den Bild.
Aber für den Preis gibts bestimmt was besseres.


----------



## _coco_ (10. Januar 2009)

ich finde es macht schon auf dem foto, bis auf den sattel&stütze, einen guten eindruck ?


----------



## gabs (19. Januar 2009)

hallo
ich habe noch wenig ahung (besitze ein dirt/street hardtail)    mir wurde geraten, für den anfang ein bmx mit 2 bremsen zu kaufen...  kann man im nachhinnein diesen rotor abbauen?  sieht das dann auch so aus, als ob nie einer dran gewesen wäre?
edit: habe vor nach einiger zeit wenigstens die vordere bremse ab zu montieren

thx 
gabs


----------



## Stirni (19. Januar 2009)

wieso 2 bremsen?? hol dir direkt eins,wo nur hinten eine is,ohne rotor oder so...gibt doch genug ohne


----------



## gabs (19. Januar 2009)

ja hab ich mir auch gedacht, sieht auch um welten besser aus =)    aber manchse tricks lernt man wohl leichter mit einer vorderen?    zwar nur mit hinterbremse aber was haltet ihr davon? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31637 

gabs


----------



## Stirni (19. Januar 2009)

vorderbremse ist vollkommen unnötig,solange du nicht flatland fährst,behaupte ich einfach mal ganz dreist 

glaubs mal,vorderbremse braucht man gaaaaarnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24960

lol  is da etwa eine 200 euro kurbel an einem 315 euro bike?


----------



## CannondaleENO (19. Januar 2009)

warum nicht ist doch 44% billiger gemacht !


----------



## Lapin Kulta (19. Januar 2009)

ne ernsthaft kann mir jemand den haken an dem bmx zeigen überlege ernst haft mir dfas zuzulegen!


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Januar 2009)

ich poste schon wieder hier...

Also Stirni hat Recht. zwei Bremsen sind Bestandteil einer BMX Art, die wir gar nicht mehr lernen können, weil es praktisch keine Leute gibt, die das noch machen. Wicke vielleicht und ein paar Oldschooler. Deswegen fahren eigentlich 99 % aller Fahrer höchstens mit einer Bremse. Ich kenne auch kein brauchbares BMX mit zwei Bremsen außer den teuren Felt Rädern. Aber ich denke, auch da gibt es bessere Alternativen.

Wer BMX fährt, sollte sich auch mit BMX Vertriebswegen auseinandersetzen. Da gibt es eigentlich kein Schnäppchen und man bezahlt überall gleich viel. Wenn man ein bisschen Googlet wird man auch die entsprechenden Seiten finden. CRC gehört nicht dazu, auch BMO nicht.

Das Fit ist kein gutes Rad für den Preis.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (19. Januar 2009)

mhm finde das 315 euro bike mit der wombolt und cassten nabe und den andern odyssey partsw schon nen ziemliches schnäpchen.
bremsen ab  und vll rahmenund gabel tauschen 
aber ich find es doch um längen besser als die andern bikes in der >350 euro klasse.
welches bike bietet den da schon eine so gute kurbel und 9t cassetten nabe mit hohlachse?
kurbel alleine kost ja bekanntlich 200 und das hr ist das hier:
http://www.extreme-direct.co.uk/products-BLANK-SUPRA-DOME-9T-CASSETTE-WHEEL_404.htm
sind dann schon zusammen 300^^


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich geschrieben sehe ich nicht einmal einen Grund, wieso man Rahmen und Gabel tauschen sollte, schließlich ist beides aus 100% CrMo. Wieso sollte der Rahmen schlechter, als bei anderen 500 Euro Rahmen sein? Der Lenker ist zu tief! Anscheindend wurden da echte No- Name BMX selbst zusammengestellt. Ich dachte so etwas gibt es noch garnicht.

Es ist aber so, dass BMX nicht nur ein Sport ist, sondern immer auch eine Lebenseinstellung. Und deswegen ist es absolut nicht ratsam solche Räder zu kaufen. Die ganze Handelsstruktur, von ehemaligen Pro- BMX- Fahrern im Handel, Verkauf, Import und der Herstellung durchsetzt, kann sich nur durch Festpreise über Wasser halten. 

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/00011
BMX Händler und ein Mega Schnäppchen von letztes Jahr. Jeder mit Plan von der Materie sieht sofort die Qualität der Einzelteile.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (19. Januar 2009)

ja das bike is ja mal der absolute hammer!


----------



## gabs (20. Januar 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25158   352â¬


----------



## Daniel_D (20. Januar 2009)

Ja genau die MTBler wieder. "Woah Grafikkarte bei Amazon 20% billiger, Lenker und Vorbau bei BMO nur noch die Hälfte und ich muss nicht einmal anrufen. Mich kennt hier keiner und das soll auch so bleiben, deswegen klicke ich zwei Mal auf "bestellen" und lass mir das Zeug nach Hause bringen. Ist mir doch egal was mit den anderen passiert, so lange ich billig meinen Kram bekomme."

Ich rede davon MEHR zu bezahlen. Ganz einfach. 

Aber egal. Ich habe Mitleid mit* Rise* und verziehe mich wieder in die anderen Foren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (20. Januar 2009)

thats life, jeder muss sehen wo er bleibt


----------



## schrubber (20. Januar 2009)

also wenn man günstig nen bmx oder teile haben will ist es doch immernoch am besten was gebrauchtes zu kaufen... wenn da ein paar kratzer dran sind ist doch egal, denn man bekommt für den gleichen preis halt was besseres nur halt gebraucht... und die bmx teile halten doch sowieso ewig.


----------



## heup (20. Januar 2009)

man!! jetzt hab ich doch glatt gegen den bildschirm gehauen! dachte dein bild wär irgendein doofes krabbeltier!


----------



## schrubber (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## gmozi (20. Januar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24960
> 
> lol  is da etwa eine 200 euro kurbel an einem 315 euro bike?



Ich kann da keinen Haken finden.


----------



## schrubber (20. Januar 2009)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der haken, das es kein BMX einer richtigen BMX marke ist und man damit nicht den richtigen BMX lifestyle hat oder sowas... und das man damit dann keine ehemaligen bmx pros unterstützt die jetzt ihre eigene firma haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (22. Januar 2009)

boah kann mich nicht entscheiden 
stolen heater  oder das blank face?


----------



## schrubber (22. Januar 2009)

stolen heater...

was willst du mit nem fahrrad wo ne vorderbremse und nen rotor dran ist? machste doch sowieso ab.

außerdem sieht das stolen besser aus find ich...


----------



## heup (22. Januar 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> stolen heater...
> 
> was willst du mit nem fahrrad wo ne vorderbremse und nen rotor dran ist? machste doch sowieso ab.
> 
> außerdem sieht das stolen besser aus find ich...



da wurde es auf den punkt gebracht....
das wird wohl die bessere idee sein...


----------



## Renegado (27. Januar 2009)

WoW, ich war seid über 2 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem Forum und muss sehn, dass einer meiner alten Freds wohl ein sehr Beliebter zum diskutieren geworden ist. Da lacht das Herz =)


Gruß René


----------



## Stirni (27. Januar 2009)

lauf,solange du noch kannst....


----------



## gabs (27. Januar 2009)

was haltet ihr davon?  in schwarz ists seehr geil

halt halt hinten keine chromfelge...?

http://www.parano-garage.de/popup1.php4?ItemID=10451

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10451


----------



## Lapin Kulta (27. Januar 2009)

für den preis hab ich schon besseres gesehn!
hab mir jetzt das khe barbados lt 08 bestellt, ist zwar pottenhässlich aber ist grad reduziert auf 450 bei parano^^


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> lauf,solange du noch kannst....


 

Okay, beginnen wir mit der Indoktrinierung

Ja, komisch dieser BMX Lifestyle und völlig gegen jegliche Ordnung in der Welt. Allein schon, dass man überall das Gleiche zahlt und Händler nicht mehr beliefert werden, die den Preis drücken wollen. Allein schon, dass sich die Besitzer verschiedener Onlineshops auf Jams treffen und miteinander reden. Möglicherweise sogar persönlich befreundet sind. Wo ist das Konkurrenzdenken? Wo die Ellenbogenmentalität?

Klingt son bisschen nach Asterix. Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2009 nach Chr. Die ganze Welt ist von Habgier zersetzt. Die ganze Welt? Nein, Ein von unbeugsamen Funsportlern bevölkerter Industriezweig hört nicht auf, dem Eindringling Widerstand zu leisten... 

Achso: Wenn ihr 600 Euro übrig habt dann kauft doch das Phoenix bei Parano. Das ist ein tolles Rad mit erstklassigen Komponenten. Wer Sachen vom letzten Jahr kauft, pisst niemandem ans Bein.

Und wenn ihr in der Umgebung einen BMX Händler habt, dann geht bitte dahin. Das ist der Typ, der vermutlich den Skatepark mitgeplant hat, sofern es dort einen gibt, der Typ, der sich Jahre lang die Zeit um die Ohren geschlagen hat, damit die Stadt mal was auf die Beine stellt. Der Typ, mit dem man Samstags Nachmittag fahren geht...


----------



## Freistiler (28. Januar 2009)

Ich mein ich muß mal 'ne Kerze für den Händlersohn aufstellen.


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Januar 2009)

Du bist im falschen Forum, Junge. Habe noch ein paar MTBler zu erschießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (28. Januar 2009)

Da hätt' ich mir jetzt einen feingeistigeren Konter gewünscht...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Da hätt' ich mir jetzt einen feingeistigeren Konter gewünscht...



 Freistiler  "feingeistigeren Konter" 
 hier haste ihn.


lieber "laufen" als BMX´en...


----------



## Freistiler (28. Januar 2009)




----------



## Daniel_D (28. Januar 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Da hätt' ich mir jetzt einen feingeistigeren Konter gewünscht...



Na ja, früher gab es noch pseudointellektuelles Gelaber von mir. Seit dem ich beruflich apodiktische Urteile herleite, scheiß ich in meiner Freizeit auf so etwas.


----------



## gabs (28. Januar 2009)

was hast du nur für ein problem?!

1. hat nicht jede stadt einen ordentlichen bmx laden, auch nicht in der nähe
2. hat nicht jeder das geld, sich ein odentliches bmx im geschäft zu kaufen
3. wiso soll ich ein bmx im geschäft kaufen, wen ich es im internet billiger bekomme und ich mir sowieso ALLES selber repariere
4. sich in meiner stadt/region keiner um bmx/er schährt
5. sagst DU mir nicht wo ich mein bmx kaufen soll....
6. nent sich unser wirtschaftssystem kapitalismus und da gibts konkurrenz (billiger/besser) überlebt    und wenn mir onlineorder "besser" vokommt kanns dir auch egal sein?!

gabs


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Januar 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> was hast du nur für ein problem?!
> 
> 1. hat nicht jede stadt einen ordentlichen bmx laden, auch nicht in der nähe
> 2. hat nicht jeder das geld, sich ein odentliches bmx im geschäft zu kaufen
> ...



Das hat etwas mit der Nachhaltigkeit des Sports und der Kultur zu tun, dessen professionelle Ausübung eine Lebensentscheidung ist, aber leider nicht so viel abwirft, davon sein restliches Leben bestreiten zu können-> ein BMXer, der zwanzig Jahre Profi war, hat nichts übrig und meistens nichts gelernt, oder wenn, z.B. eine Ausbildung, dann sind seine Kenntnisse völlig veraltet. 
Es wird in diesem Zusammenhang meistens eine gewisse Unprofessionalität geduldet, deswegen ist es weder so, dass nur absolut kompetente Leute Verantwortung tragen, noch müssen Leute ihre ganze Freizeit in Planung und Entwicklung stecken, haben also mehr Zeit auch mal wieder BMX zu fahren.

Wenn man kein Geld für ein neues Teil hat, kauft man sich eben ein Gebrauchtes. So halten sich die Gebrauchteile auch auf einem akzeptablen Niveau. 

Das ist alles ein in sich geschlossener Mikrokosmos. BMX ist nicht einfach eine andere Art des Radfahrens, sondern eine Subkultur mit anderen Werten. Wer BMX fährt, trägt auch für dieses Wertesystem von Vertrauen, Hilfsbereitschaft und Anerkennung Rechnung. 

Ich sage dir natürlich was du tun sollst, das ist Sinn und Zweck eines normativen Argumentes. Wenn ich von jemanden bei mir so etwas höre wird der  wegen seiner Einstellung gemieden. Man muss nicht jeden in die Szene integrieren und wenn sich jemand auf diesem Niveau verhält, wird er eben ausgeschlossen. 

Also ein klares JA zu den BMX Läden.


----------



## Stirni (28. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lieber "laufen" als BMX´en...



voll lustig.



Freistiler schrieb:


>


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Januar 2009)

na toll du Held, unterstütz mich lieber bei meiner Missionierungsaktion


----------



## Stirni (28. Januar 2009)

da sag ich auch ganz klar ja zu!

trotzdem geht mir das restliche geschwafel auf die nerven.

edit:
die argumentation von gabs ist lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (28. Januar 2009)

begründe das doch mal...

und bring bessere argumente...  (bmx kultur und so war schon)


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Was soll er denn begründen?


----------



## gabs (28. Januar 2009)

wiso meine argumentation lächerlich ist...  was sonst


----------



## Stirni (28. Januar 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> was hast du nur für ein problem?!
> 
> 1. hat nicht jede stadt einen ordentlichen bmx laden, auch nicht in der nähe
> Dann support halt deinen local dealer,muss ja nicht zwingend BMX sein.
> ...



.


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Man munkelt zu Ostern gibt es Rechtschreibung für alle, die noch keine besitzen!
Aber man munkelt nur...


----------



## Stirni (28. Januar 2009)

ich würd sagen du hast viel zu viel freizeit...du lungerst ja tag und nacht hier rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenge (28. Januar 2009)

Grüß euch alle!

Hier ists ja super. 
Gleich vorweg um hier nicht mitten ins Gefecht zu fallen.   Ich würde liebend gern in nem Laden vor Ort mein BMX kaufen. Aber im Umkreis von 100 km konnte ich keinen finden, der akzeptable BMX führt.  Vor allem als Einsteiger wärs mir wichtig gewesen um einfach nen Ansprechpartner zu haben. Aber so werde ich jetzt wohl oder übel im Internet bestellen müssen. 

So, jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ich kann mich zwischen den folgenden 4 Bikes nicht wirklich entscheiden
- Stolen Heater 2008
- Stolen Heist 2009
- Eastern Element 2009 und 
- Eastern Sequence 2009

Über das Heist wurde hier ja schon viel gutes geschrieben und auch über das Element. Aber zu welchem würdet ihr mir denn raten wenn man sich in der Entscheidung schwer tut? Auch ganz andere Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen. Preislich bis ca. 500 Euro.
Werde es hauptsächlich auf der Straße/Park verwenden und auch im direkt bei uns angrenzendem Wald. Grinden steht auchauf jeden fall auf der Liste. Für ein par kleine Flat-Tricks sollte es wenn möglich auch tauglich sein. Wobei ich bestimmt kein begnadeter Flat-Fahrer werden möchte. 

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar

Greetz

Wenge


----------



## qam (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich hab wirklich zu viel Freizeit! Das Wetter ermuntert mich eben nicht zum fahren. 
Und damit ich nur am Tag und am Abend hier rumlunger geh ich jetzt pennen! 

Haunse, Nacht!


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Januar 2009)

Unabhängig von wem du es kaufst, natürlich das Heater. Allein die Shadow Komponeten, die 48 Splined Kurbel, die Laufräder, die Odyssey Bremshebel und Reifen.
Ein großartiges Rad.

Es geht hier überhaupt nicht um eine Diskussionen. 
Jemand, der die Wertmaßstäbe einer Subkultur nicht teilt, wird eben nicht vollständig integriert. 
Wenn du BMXer bist, kaufst du deine Sachen bei BMX Fahrern. Wenn du deine Sachen nicht bei BMX Fahrern kaufst, bist du kein BMXer. Dann bist du Dirtbiker oder MTBler, oder Skateboarder, oder Fallschirmspringer, der BMX fährt. 

Das ökonomische System, in dem die westliche Industriegesellschaft lebt, heißt Kapitalismus. Mit ideologie hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Freistiler (29. Januar 2009)

Also könnte man einfach auf Kultur und Ideologie ein Ei schlagen, und günstiger kaufen. Ob das in Euer Szeneweltbild passt oder nicht; man muß halt nur genug Rückrat haben Fahrradfahren einfach als Hobby zu sehen, und nicht als Lebensstil. Was sowieso kiki is', da sich das die wenigsten leisten können wenn's mal drum geht wie das Essen auf den Tisch kommen soll und Mutti einem nich' mehr die Unterhosen bügelt.
Weiterhin viel Spaß im Untergrund!


----------



## Wenge (29. Januar 2009)

also war der Preis von 899,00  "gerechtfertigt" weil aktuell würde ich es im Angebot für 499,00  bekommen. Was dann in etwa der Preislage der anderen 3 Bikes entspricht. 

Darauf, dass es von einem erfahrenen Shop-Betreiber gekauft wird hab ich auf jeden fall geachtet. Hab keine Lust im Ausland zu bestellen oder gar von Inkompetenten Shopbetreibern nur wegen dem Preis. Hab da die letzten Tage genug Erfahrung gemacht mit den hier ansässigen Fahrradläden. Bin allgemein ein Qualitätsjäger vor allem was Service betrifft! Und gerade als Einsteiger könnte sich das evtl ganz schnell bezahlt machen. 

Vielen Dank für die Prompte und begründete Antwort!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Also könnte man einfach auf Kultur und Ideologie ein Ei schlagen, und günstiger kaufen. Ob das in Euer Szeneweltbild passt oder nicht; man muß halt nur genug Rückrat haben Fahrradfahren einfach als Hobby zu sehen, und nicht als Lebensstil. Was sowieso kiki is', da sich das die wenigsten leisten können wenn's mal drum geht wie das Essen auf den Tisch kommen soll und Mutti einem nich' mehr die Unterhosen bügelt.
> Weiterhin viel Spaß im Untergrund!



vorallem sind BMXér vor dem aussterben bedroht. 


RISE wenn es spam ist bitte löschen....


----------



## gmozi (29. Januar 2009)

Arthur, sag sowas bitte nicht. Mein Rad ist auch klein ....

Wobei ich ja, laut Aussage von Daniel_D im Grunde kein BMXer bin, und mir von daher auch keine Sorgen machen muss. ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Arthur, sag sowas bitte nicht. Mein Rad ist auch klein ....
> 
> Wobei ich ja, laut Aussage von Daniel_D im Grunde kein BMXer bin, und mir von daher auch keine Sorgen machen muss. ;-)



is nicht gegen dich...


----------



## qam (29. Januar 2009)

Bis Ostern dauert es noch etwas!


----------



## Stirni (29. Januar 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Das ökonomische System, in dem die westliche Industriegesellschaft lebt, heißt Kapitalismus. Mit ideologie hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.



wirtschaftssystem = freie marktwirtschaft,wie gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (29. Januar 2009)

irgendwas zu Stirni..., aber lassen wir das, ist einfach der falsche Thread dafür...


----------



## qam (29. Januar 2009)

Es gibt keinen richtigen Thread dafür, es sei denn jemand macht einen auf!
@ Daniel_D: Wenn ich jetzt z.B. bei Parano-Garage etwas kaufe, wäre es dann in deinem Sinne da der Laden ja von einem Fahrer ist, oder wäre es nicht in deinem Sinne weil es kein Laden vor Ort ist?


----------



## Wenge (30. Januar 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Unabhängig von wem du es kaufst, natürlich das Heater. Allein die Shadow Komponeten, die 48 Splined Kurbel, die Laufräder, die Odyssey Bremshebel und Reifen.
> Ein großartiges Rad.



Hab mir das Heater eben geordert. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Muss mir jetzt nur noch die Lackierung genauer anschaun. Auf dem Bild sagt sie mir ja nicht hundertprozentig zu. Aber was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht   Wozu hat man sich Jahrelang mit Modellbau beschäftigt. 

Nochmal danke für die Entscheidungshilfe!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (30. Januar 2009)

wollt mir das heat auch bestellen , für 340 euro, aber an dem tag wo ich das geld hatt wars ausverkauft:-(
wo haste es den bestellt?


----------



## Wenge (30. Januar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> wollt mir das heat auch bestellen , fÃ¼r 340 euro, aber an dem tag wo ich das geld hatt wars ausverkauft:-(
> wo haste es den bestellt?


 
Direkt bei oldshoolbmx. Sind halt 499,00 â¬ und keine 340,00 â¬. 
HÃ¤tte noch nen deutschsprachigen Shop in England gefunden (449,00 â¬) der auch kostenlos nach Deutschland verschickt aber dann doch lieber deutsche BMXer und den deutschen Markt unterstÃ¼tzen 

Ach ja, lt. Website gibts bei oldschoolbmx dann sogar noch Schuhe und n Goodie dazu!
Aber keine Ahnung ob das dann auch so klappt. Erscheint in der BestellbestÃ¤tigung nÃ¤mlich nicht!

Gibts eigentlich Teile die bei dem Heater 2008 auf jeden Fall noch ausgetauscht werden sollten?


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

Umpf .. das ist echt nen super Angebot. Eventuell kannst Du dann noch die Bremse Ã¤ndern ( pads tauschen ) und andere vll. leichtere Reifen drauf packen.

Aber ansich machst Du bei dem Heater nichts falsch fÃ¼r 450 â¬


----------



## Wenge (30. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Umpf .. das ist echt nen super Angebot. Eventuell kannst Du dann noch die Bremse ändern ( pads tauschen ) und andere vll. leichtere Reifen drauf packen.


 
Ok, dann gibts noch die KOOL-STOP BMX Brakepads. Und mit den Reifen muss ich halt schaun wie ich mit den mitgelieferten zurechtkomme. Ansonsten tausche ich die auch aus. Wobei mir als Einsteiger das vermutlich nicht besonders auffallen wird.
Aber wenns nur Reifen und Brems-Pads sind bin ich echt begeistert. Bei anderen Bikes wird ja alles mögliche empfohlen. 
Wenn der Preis nicht so gut gewesen wäre, hätt ich mir das Ding auch nie gekauft.


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> irgendwas zu Stirni..., aber lassen wir das, ist einfach der falsche Thread dafür...


----------



## leo:D (7. Februar 2009)

hallo , 
würdet ihr mir das KHE zenith oder das wtp Trust empfehlen .
das khe scheint ja leicht zu sein (10.35 laut hersteller also 11 kg etwa  )
das wtp wiegt MIT Pegs 11.8 ohne denk ich auch so um den dreh von 11
also liebe 2 rad freunde welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen in bezug auf 1.haltbarkeit
2.Rahmen
3. GEo



danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (7. Februar 2009)

also würd dir das zenith empfehlen sieht zwar ******** aus ist aber dem trust längen vorraus. rahmen kann ich beide nicht beurteilen da nicht gefahren, geo ist von beiden vernünftig ist halt geschmackssache.aber von den parts finde ich das zenith viel besser, nur top parts drann,keine billigen bzw. schweren salt produkte.


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Februar 2009)

Zum bekannten Thema kann man sich sicherlich noch zwanzig Seiten streiten. Aber nicht in einem Anfängerthread. Ich strecke also im Interesse der Anfänger die Waffen. Es geht hier schließlich in erster Linie darum, was man kauft und nicht wo man kauft.

zum Thema:
Wenn du noch keines der beiden Räder gefahren bist, wie willst du dann wissen ob die Geometrie vernünftig ist? Du fährst doch gar nicht BMX?  Meinst du, du könntest Geometrieunterschiede bemerken? Ich kann das von meinem Standpunkt aus nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke, dass solltest du dich selber fragen.

Ich sehe einen Rahmen, dessen Kettenstreben sich auf den Durchmesser meines kleinen Fingers verjüngen, sehe den extrem leichten Anchor Bar, den man nicht verstellen kann, sehe einen Plastik Sattel, Plastik Pegs, Leichtbau- Laufräder und 1,5er Reifen

Wie soll ein Anfänger damit klarkommen? Das Rad ist für Leute gebaut, die extrem smooth Rampen fahren im 5- Trick- pegless Fahrstil. Man kann die Big-V / Deviant in einem Tag zu Klump fahren. Spring mit den Alchemy pegs ein Curb falsch und sie brechen dir durch. Die HR Felge ist in 2 Wochen blank an den Seiten. Die Reifen gibt es bei KHE im Aftermarketbereich als Faltversion nur als Flatlandprodukt. Die wurden doch nur wegen dem Gewicht verbaut. 

Es ist der völlig falsche Ansatz Anfängern leichte Fahrräder zu verkaufen. Leichtbau BMX Räder erfordern eine gute Fahrtechnik. Wenn man anfängt hat man die noch nicht. Wenn man sich später ein entsprechendes Rad aufbauen will, bitte, aber wenn man damit anfängt und über 70kg wiegt, hat man es in ein paar Wochen kaputt gefahren.

Ich bin das KHE auch noch nicht gefahren, aber ich weiß, dass Anfänger in den ersten Monaten jede Menge Sachen von Kompletträdern zerstören. In letzter Zeit sind Rahmen, Gabeln, Lenker, jede Menge Sättel, Kurbel, Pedale und was weiß ich nicht alles kaputt gegangen. Und die Einzelteile waren bisher immer schwerer, als die am Zenith. 

Zum Trust: Es hält bisher bei einigen hier ganz gut und lässt sich großartig fahren. Wichtig wäre mir die verchromte Hinterradfelge. Bei allen lackierten, oder eloxierten Nicht-Odyssey Felgen geht die Farbe innerhalb von Wochen ab und die Bremswirkung tendiert dann gegen null.

Wieso soll man an dem Stolen die Reifen austauschen? Ich kenn die persönlich nicht. Bin sie leider noch nicht gefahren. Die 1,9er wiegen laut Shadow 515g. Drahtreifen unter diesem Gewicht sind indiskutabel für Einsteiger. Faltreifen viel zu teuer.


----------



## Wenge (8. Februar 2009)

So, mein Heater ist letzte Woche Dienstag eingetroffen, natürlich sofort aufgebaut und Nachts gleich noch raus zur ersten Testfahrt. 
Mit den Reifen hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme wie ich mir schon fast gedacht hab. Mit den Bremsen muss ich noch schauen, da werd ich nochmal nachstellen müssen. Hab mich im ich-kanns-nicht-mehr-erwarten-eifer etwas vertan und zu lasch eingestellt. Zumindest vorne. (Hab mir die mal dran gelassen, weil ich schon immer n kleiner Vorderradbremsenfetischist war ). Hinten klappts recht gut, könnte aber tatsächlich etwas besser sein. Für den Anfang reichts aber noch. Später werd ich mir vermutlich auf jeden Fall andere Bremsschuhe holen. War sowieso verwundert warum das bike mit zwei Bremsen ausgeliefert wurde. 
Lackierung sieht real zwar besser aus als auf Herstellerbildern, viel spannender wirkt sie dadurch aber auch nicht. 

Aktuell bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Heater. Alles wirkt sehr sauber verarbeitet und fühlt sich gut an. Als Einsteiger kann und will ich aber keine Empfehlungen für Folgeinteressenten aussprechen, da mir die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und Erfahrungswerte noch nicht gegeben sind!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (8. Februar 2009)

ich fahr das barbados .. vorn mit der deviant hinten der 440 hatte noch nie ein problem mit den laufrädern wiege über 90 kilo....
ein bekannter hat sich das wtp addict gehohlt, am ersten tag hat er sich hinten eine kleine acht gehohlt, diese kleine acht hat gereicht um den mantel am rahmen schleifen zu lassen, weil der wtp hinterbau einfach viel zu schmall ist. desweitern war  die super schwere und damit ja auch so gut für anfänger geeignete, und unzerstörbare salt kurbel 
am 2ten tag  leicht verbogen.
ich will damit das wtp schlecht machen, sondern nur verdeutlichen das das gewicht nicht unbedingt in relevation zur stabiltät steht. zur geometrie kann ich nur das addict und das barbados vergleichen wo ich das barbados angenehmer finde weil ich bei dem addict irgendwie zu weit über den vorderrad hänge, vll ein zu steiler lenkwinkel oder zu flacher lenker ,vll baut meins auch einfach nur zu hoch.
also ich kann dir weiterhin nur das khe empfehlen, da es meiner meinung einfach das bessere und hochwertigere bmx ist, wenn dir einzelnde parts daran nich gefallen kannst du sie immer noch gut gewinnbringend weiterverkaufen, und dir dein bmx so aufzubauen wie es dir gefällt.
das wtp ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.
nun denn kauf dir einfach ein bmx, mach dir nicht so viele gedanken dadrüber, und habe einfach spass


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Februar 2009)

Sorry, für meine subtile Unterstellung. Du wärst ja nicht der erste Streetbiker gewesen der sich genötigt fühlt im Bereich BMX zu beraten. 

Meine Deviant steckt hier neben mir im Zentrierständer. Sie hat an beiden Seiten üble Beulen. Ich würde die nicht mehr fahren, bin zwar genetisch bedingt ziemlich leicht und klein, habe aber einen sehr materialintensiven Fahrstil und fahre viel Street.

Meines Wissens sind die Salt- und die Prism Kurbel identisch. Ich habe leider die Prism das letzte mal vor fast zwei Jahren gesehen, die Salt ständig in allen Varianten im Park. Bis auf das Envy gibt es dort alle 2009 Modelle zu bestaunen. Die Szene wächst hier rasend. Aber ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher, dass es die identische Kurbel mit anderem Logo ist. 

"habe einfach Spaß" Ich habe eben den Eindruck, dass das mit dem Zenith nicht wirklich möglich ist. Man wird von vornerein zu einer bestimmten Fahrweise gezwungen. Es gab ja vor Jahren z.B. das Credo "Wenn es smooth aussah, war es noch nicht hoch genug". Ich will nicht schreiben, das sei toll, aber es ist eine Art BMX zu fahren. Das geht mit dem Zenith bestimmt nicht. Das wäre analog so, als kauft man sich ein sau leichtes CC Rad und bekommt dann gesagt "Habe einfach Spaß, fahr wo du willst!" Das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (8. Februar 2009)

nein die prism und die salt sind nicht baugleich, prism hat 2 klemmschrauben  und die salt meines wissens nur eine, ausserdem kommt die salt mit 16 splines und die prism mit 8,glaube ich jedenfalls.an und für sich ähneln sie sich aber sehr.
finde aber kein teil am zenith dem ich nicht vertrauen würde die deviant hält vorn sehr gut  , der anchor hält auch gut(es sei den er wird schon verbogen ausgeliefert). naben sind top ,sattel ist mist. die pegs hab ich auch, aber noch nicht verbaut.werde sie die nächsten tage mal testen.

hier bei uns fährt sogar einer mit der deviant hinten rum bis jetzt hält es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (9. Februar 2009)

Du erwähnst hier aber die Prism Pro. Ich meinte die Prism Comp. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung welche verbaut ist. Die Prism Comp und die Salt Rookie sind exakt baugleich.

Das Thema bleibt strittig. Ich denke einfach, KHE hat um das Gewicht noch weiter runterzusetzen einfach zu sehr in die Trcikkiste gegriffen. Die Pedale habe ich heute an einem anderen Rad gesehen. Das sind winzige BB Lager. Ich gebe denen keine zwei Wochen. Die Reifen sind sicherlich nichts für Leute, die beim Fahren eine gewisse Härte an den Tag legen. Der Sattel ist für die meisten einfach zu klein.


----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Barcode-BMX-blac...2034891QQihZ014QQcategoryZ22559QQcmdZViewItem

is das gut für den anfang?


----------



## lennarth (8. März 2009)

nein.


----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> nein.




wieso nicht?


----------



## Stirni (8. März 2009)

untrendy


----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> untrendy



wie untrendy?


----------



## heup (8. März 2009)

es hat keine hinreißend gute gute qualität(sprich:nur hi-ten anstatt crmo und die einzelteile auch nciht... z.B.v-breaks usw.)

untrendy isses auch(was heißt es sieht nicht gut aus, hat keinen mind. 8'' lenker und hat einen rotor[nicht brakeless] und 4 pegs)


----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

ja dann sagt mir mal nen besseres für 200 plz


----------



## heup (8. März 2009)

kauf dir ein gebrauchtes! guck mal im bikemark, den _coco_ oben schon angedeutet hat...
oder such dir bei ebay was venünftiges raus!(gebraucht)

ich guck auch mal


----------



## heup (8. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-EASTERN-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:6|294:50


das vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

das is aber mit mindestpreis und wenn der den über 200 hat gehts ja nich mehr.


----------



## heup (8. März 2009)

übrigens...bei deinem usernamen haste einn e vergessen


----------



## pterpan (8. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> übrigens...bei deinem usernamen haste einn e vergessen



ne das is extra, wegen wiedererkennungswert und sowas ne


----------



## heup (8. März 2009)

na denn^^


----------



## pterpan (9. März 2009)

is das gut?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Felt-Ethic-BMX-Dunkelblau_W0QQitemZ150330023612QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item150330023612&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.de/KHE-BMX-Rad-neu_...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Son (9. März 2009)

keins der beiden ist gut


----------



## gmozi (9. März 2009)

Bau Dir einfach eines aus guten gebrauchten Teilen zusammen.
Da kommst Du meist sehr günstig bei weg. Nen Leichtbau BMX wird es dann zwar in den wenigsten Fällen, aber ne sehr solide Grundlage!


----------



## pterpan (9. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Pervormance-B...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

kann man davon was gebrauchen?


----------



## heup (9. März 2009)

nciht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youkon (19. März 2009)

http://www.gt-proshop.de/shop/index.htm

...hier unter bmx/ race... kennt jemand das Power Series Pro von GT?

mit dem tu ich liebeugeln.....


----------



## Daniel_D (20. März 2009)

Also ich kenn es nicht. Aber du ganz offensichtlich. Schließlich hast du das in einem anderen Thread empfohlen.


----------



## azura-black (22. März 2009)

Habe khe geschenkt bekommen wollte fragen ob das bike etwas aushält weil ich fahre im gelände


----------



## azura-black (22. März 2009)

azura-black schrieb:


> Habe khe geschenkt bekommen wollte fragen ob das bike etwas aushält weil ich fahre im gelände



http://road-to-hell.de.tl my team [anfänger]


----------



## Stirni (22. März 2009)

oha


----------



## Felixakamaister (22. März 2009)

moin
hat hier schon jemand mit dem verde luxe erfahrungen gesammelt ?
weil ich wollte mir ein bmx als alternative zu meinem dirt kaufen 
maximal 600 euro sind drin

welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen und ist das verde gut ?
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennisderballer (17. April 2009)

ich wöllte auch ma mit dem bmx´n anfangen und wollte mafragen ob das fürn anfang gut isthttp://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm??? dafon auf kidz bikes und dann dat hoffmann 18" scarab auf der2 seite ist das für 1,45m. körpergröße ok? weil hatte schon ma ein 20" und konnte damit nichts anfangen oder doch lieber easternbikes traildigger 18"?


----------



## specip2 (24. April 2009)

pterpan schrieb:


> ja dann sagt mir mal nen besseres fÃ¼r 200â¬ plz



Mein gott!!!! Sowas gibt es einfach nicht! Spar einfach mal  fÃ¼r 300 gibt es glaub ich das KHE Barbados Am(das ohne F-set) das scheint ok zu sein.
http://tinyurl.com/dxeklf


----------



## Felixakamaister (25. April 2009)

ganz kurze frage ...
lohnt sich der aufpreis vom wtp trust zum wtp 4 seasons ?

freue mich auf ne sinnvolle antwort 

danke


----------



## lennarth (25. April 2009)

ja.


----------



## Felixakamaister (25. April 2009)

danke für die schnelle aw 
aber eine frage habe ich noch : wie sind denn so die stolen bikes gfegenüber denen von WTP 
mehr zu empfehlen ?
würde dann zwischen dem sinner ( breakless , freecoasster) und den 4 seasons entscheiden


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2009)

ist auch gut.


----------



## SchnellerMarkus (3. Mai 2009)

hallo freunde 
ich fühle mich als cooler MTBler ( wird aus dem englischen mountain = der  berg oder aus dem lateinischen mons = der berg abgeleitet) dazu berufen euch als minderheit zu behandeln und ich glaube du hättest viel mehr fun und freunde wie ich der schnelle markus mit einem dirt/street bike 
lass krachen der coole schnelle markus


----------



## Hertener (3. Mai 2009)

Man, man, man. Die fromme Helene ist ja gegen Dich ein Waisenkind.


----------



## Stirni (3. Mai 2009)

SchnellerMarkus schrieb:


> hallo freunde
> ich fühle mich als cooler MTBler ( wird aus dem englischen mountain = der  berg oder aus dem lateinischen mons = der berg abgeleitet) dazu berufen euch als minderheit zu behandeln und ich glaube du hättest viel mehr fun und freunde wie ich der schnelle markus mit einem dirt/street bike
> lass krachen der coole schnelle markus


----------



## stingbuddy (3. Mai 2009)

youkon schrieb:


> http://www.gt-proshop.de/shop/index.htm
> 
> ...hier unter bmx/ race... kennt jemand das Power Series Pro von GT?
> 
> mit dem tu ich liebeugeln.....



servus,
lass es bleiben mit dem rad. sieht nur einigermaßen gut aus und das wars dann schon. hatte anfangs auch überlegt es meinem sohn zu kaufen. das rad ist viel zu schwer und schlechte laufräder.
habe ihm jetzt das kuwahara laserlite gekauft und das noch ein wenig getunt. investier lieber ein paar euro mehr und hol dir dieses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedjunkie94 (14. Mai 2009)

hey leude,
ich lese grad ass des ding hier schon öfters erwähnt wurde. wollt wissen ob man des sich zulegen kann. ich brauch eher stabilität...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/KHE-Bikes-Bar-Bados-AM-2009::16509.html

thx schonmal


----------



## Hertener (14. Mai 2009)

> ...des ding hier schon öfters erwähnt wurde... ich brauch eher stabilität...


Die Rede war da sicherlich vom KHE Bar-Bados LT.


----------



## speedjunkie94 (15. Mai 2009)

hm ok....^^

is des von dem link trotzdem ok gut für den preis?


----------



## lennarth (15. Mai 2009)

wenn du stabilität brauchst nicht.


----------



## speedjunkie94 (15. Mai 2009)

wegen den felgen?


----------



## lennarth (15. Mai 2009)

nicht mal spezifisch deswegen.stirni könnte dazu jetzt auch noch ne geschichte erzählen..
es gibt einfach räder,die besser halten,würd ich jetzt mal behaupten.
stolen oder wtp solltest du dir mal angucken..


----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2009)

Nicht nur wegen den Felgen. Für einen durchschnittlichen Rahmen zahlt man ja schon 300 Euro. Da kann man sich leicht vorstellen, dass bei einem Rad für 300 Euro wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden gespart wird.


----------



## speedjunkie94 (15. Mai 2009)

jo ma guggen thx


----------



## coaster (16. Mai 2009)

Warumn Einsteigerrad? Holt meins. Profi Flatlandbike. Wegen Pause unter Wert abzugeben. Siehe An-Verkauf. Viele Neuparts. ( Kgb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (16. Mai 2009)

hm und da der großteil der leute hier flatland fährt ist das natürlich absolut zu empfehlen,vorallem mit dem verwendungsbereich street ist so ein flatlandrad gut zu vereinen.eigentlich sollten wir alle solche räder haben,das ist doch vollkommen sinnlos ein stabiles rad zu haben,wenn man doch auch mit einem flatlandrad grinden kann!


----------



## qam (16. Mai 2009)

Downhill-Fahrer und normale Menschen, die einfach nur durch die Stadt fahren, sollten ihre Downhill-Bikes und ihre City-Räder definitiv gegen ein Flatland-Bike eintauschen, die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand, sodass sie niemand aufzählen kann.


----------



## coaster (16. Mai 2009)

Sag ich doch. Und warum nicht auch mit einem Flatbike grinden?


----------



## ebaum (18. Mai 2009)

Ein hallo an die Runde
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Bmx (wer hätte das gedacht)
Und habe auch schon das ein oder andere rad ins auge gefasst.
In die engere auswahl sind gekommen:

Stolen Heater
WTP addict
WTP trust

Zu was würdet ihr mir Raten?

Bin 1.75 und wiege 70kg. Budget steht bei max. 600 euro
Nehme auch gerne andere vorschläge entgegen.


----------



## Fleshripper (21. Mai 2009)

Das Trust hat 21" Oberohr könnte was groß für dich sein ist aber gewöhnungssache.
Habe mir jetzt das FBM marauder Brakeless vom händler bestellen lassen, samstag hab ichs dann kostenpunkt auch 600 gibs aber zum selben preis auch als variante mit Bremse -  achja hat 20,5" Oberrohr.

mfg


----------



## dirt-bmx (24. Mai 2009)

Kann man das Felt Ethic auch im dirt bereich benutzen?
Gibt es sonst noch andere einsteiger bikes für den dirt berreich bis 300euro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt-bmx (24. Mai 2009)

Und was is mit Wethepeople arcarde??


----------



## holmar (24. Mai 2009)

bist du n adhs kind oder warum stellst du deine frage in drei verschiedene threads? manchmal hilft es einfach nur zu warten und sonntags hat dein local dealer eh zu


----------



## qam (24. Mai 2009)

Was will man von jemandem erwarten, der nicht mal auf eine bereits vorhandene Antwort im eigenen Thread eingeht...


----------



## ebaum (27. Mai 2009)

es ist nun doch das stolen heater geworden... 
gewicht liegt bei 11,6 mit bremse hinten, ohne pegs und gekürztem sattelrohr. mit der geo komm ich super zurecht, konnte nur leider bisher wenig fahren da beide schultern leicht entzündet sind.


----------



## asket5 (28. Mai 2009)

hi

so ich spiele derzeit mit dem gedanken mir ein bmx zu zu legen.
wäre dann in dem bereich der totale anfänger weis zwar so ein bisschen was was teile betrifft aber halt nicht so viel.

nun die frage: ich hätte so um 800 eus (und ich würde neuware ehr wollen!)
bin 178cm groß und so immer zwischen 70 und 75 kilo schwer.

würde sich das  Wethepeople - Envy -2009 lohen 
 # Rahmen: 100% Sanko 4130 CrMo, 20.75 oder 21.25"TT, 75°HA, Steuerrohr und Ausfallende gehärtet
# Gabel: 100% 4130 CrMo, 1 1/8" Ahead, CNC Schaft, 25mm Vorlauf
# Vorbau: wethepeople Supreme
# Lenker: 8.2" 100% 4130 CrMo
# Steuersatz: Salt Internal Headset SB
# Griffe: wethepeople AllDay (Mike Bennan)
# Kurbel: wethepeople Royal 175mm
# Lager: wethepeople Midsize BB seal bearing
# Pedalen: Odyssey Twisted PC
# Kettenblatt: wethepeople Supreme 25T
# Freilauf: 9T Driver
# Kette: KMC Z510H 1/8"
# Felge vorne: eclat DoubleWall 36H
# Felge hinten: eclat DoubleWall 36 H verchromt
# Nabe vorne: Salt sb Bolt hub. female axle system
# Nabe hinten: Salt SB Cassette 14mm
# Reifen vorne: wethepeople Feelin 2.1
# Reifen hinten: wethepeople Feelin 1.9
# Sattel: wethepeople Slim Pivotal
# Sattelstütze: Salt Pivotal Alu 180mm
# Bremse hinten: eclat U-Brake
# Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever Medium
# Extras: 1 Paar Pegs
# 10,8kg
(könnte ich etwa für 800 bekommen)

mir machen ja die salt teile so ein wenig sorgen. wobei halt dafür die kurbel ziehmlich gut ist.

oder doch ehr als anfänger was günstigeres und im fall der fälle nachkaufen.

Verde - Luxe

Fit - STR Signature (hmm ohne bremse, bei meinem capital kam ich damit klar, ne sicherheit hätt ich trotzdem irgendwie gern)

 FBM - Warlord 

oder hättet ihr noch nen vorschlag?


----------



## Ivan (28. Mai 2009)

Kurze einfache Frage: welches Bike bis 300-400â¬ bei 183cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe?


----------



## heup (29. Mai 2009)

envy ist !  der steuersatz,2 SB gelagerte naben und eine sattelstütze, die salt teile werden wohl keine probleme machen^^


----------



## ___xTreme___ (30. Mai 2009)

hi! 
ich würde mir gerne ein bmx einsteigerbike kaufen.... ich hab aber nur max 400 euro zu verfügung.... also ich hab mal ein bisschen gesucht und bin auf das khe caesar 2009 gestoßen.... wäre das was?
achja: ich bin 179cm groß...falls das hilft


----------



## qam (30. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube mit dem MirraCo Icon Moto ist man bei 400  eigentlich am besten bedient: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10169
Das hat doch eigentlich alles was man möchte. CrMo Rahmen, Lenker, Gabel, Kurbeln. Die Kurbeln sind auch dreiteilig und die Felgen double wall. Nur der Lenker ist eben mit 7" nicht so wirklich hoch und könnte evtl. unbequem werden.


----------



## ___xTreme___ (31. Mai 2009)

sooo leute ich hab mich entschieden !
da ich ja schon länger mit dem bmx von meinem kumpel fahre und definitiv fleißig üben werde , kaufe ich mir das wtp addict 2009.
ich bedanke mich aber für eure freundliche unterstützung .
gruß johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist was! Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ___xTreme___ (31. Mai 2009)

Danke, dir!
Wenn ich mal so weit bin will ich auch soein hamma Ding haben wie du!


----------



## Dirtflyer (8. Juni 2009)

was haltet ihr vom KHE cesaer 2009???
bins noch nie gefahren soll abba ganz gut sein....
was kostet des wtp addictß???


----------



## joschi789 (11. Juni 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/MirraCo-Icon-Intro-BMX-Bike-2009::14224.html

würdet ihr das als einsteigerbike nehmen?
(kenne mich net aus fahre mtb is für meinen bruder)
er is 170groß dafür is die rahmengröße eh ok?


----------



## ___xTreme___ (11. Juni 2009)

Dirtflyer schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom KHE cesaer 2009???
> bins noch nie gefahren soll abba ganz gut sein....
> was kostet des wtp addictß???




addict kostet 489.95 im people's store...ist aber uvp denk ich


----------



## xeta (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Zusammen!

ich habe mir heute ein BMX zugelegt. Und es musste ein altes sein. Denke ich habe eins aus den 90er erwischt.
Leider habe ich von BMX Rädern keine Ahnung. Was gut oder schlecht ist.

Das bike wird nie mit mir in den Park kommen. Ist eher dafür gedacht von a nach b zu kommen und mit dem Hund quer Feld ein zu fahren. Und das man das mal vor dem Laden abschließen kann ohne das es gleich geklaut wird.

Die Kunstoff LR habe ich noch nie in Verbindung mit Trommelbremsen gesehen. 
Auf dem Stahl-Rahmen steht Senori - auf der Gabel habe ich Akisu gefunden.
Hier mal ein Bild des BMX.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mehr dazu sagen?

Danke - Grüße xeta


----------



## Hertener (15. Juni 2009)

Also, so aus der Ferne würde ich sagen: 80er Jahre - BMX 2000. 

*EDIT:*
Vergleiche den Rahmen mal mit diesem hier.


----------



## xeta (15. Juni 2009)

Fast! 
Unterschiede sehe ich nur beim Trettlager, meines ist nicht so wuchtig und das Loch im Blech (zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr) ist bei mir kleiner.

Die LR sehen den Tuffs ähnlich aber ich finde nichts zu der Kombination mit einer Trommelbremse im Internet.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juni 2009)

Tuffs haben afaik nur 5 Speichen. Daher auch mein Tipp auf ein BMX 2000. 
Das Tretlager sollte allerdings schon die gleiche Größe haben, zumindest vom Innendurchmesser; also ein BMX-BB sein. Die Identifikation des Rahmens funktioniert am besten über den Vergleich der Ausfallenden. Genauso bei der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeta (16. Juni 2009)

jep - Ausfallenden sehen identisch aus. 
Kann man mit den LR auch Felgenbremsen fahren? Oder geht das bei denen nicht?
Kann ich da "normale" Naben einsetzten?


----------



## Hertener (16. Juni 2009)

k.A. - da bin ich echt überfragt  Dürfte aber imho auch nicht so toll aussehen. Wenn die Trommelbremsen noch ok sind, würde ich das so lassen.


----------



## Jutaro (17. Juni 2009)

xeta schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen!
> 
> ich habe mir heute ein BMX zugelegt. Und es musste ein altes sein. Denke ich habe eins aus den 90er erwischt.
> Leider habe ich von BMX Rädern keine Ahnung. Was gut oder schlecht ist.
> ...



Wenn du es wieder verkaufen willst. Meld dich bei mir. Wuerd sich gut an meiner wand machen. Neben dem evil kenivel helm und poster.


----------



## xeta (17. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal für unwissende wie mich!?

Ist das bike irgendwas besonderes, das mehr wert ist als 30 euro und was ich nicht draussen stehen lassen sollte?


----------



## Hertener (17. Juni 2009)

Mhm, vielleicht hat es Liebhaber-Wert?
Aber dafür solltest Du mal einen gesonderten Thread starten, oder einen alten rauskramen und Dich hinten dran hängen. Ich glaube kaum, dass einer von den Spezis in einen "Welches Einsteigerbike?"-Thread schaut, wenn's um Oldschool geht. Da erwartet man i.d.R. eher anderes.


----------



## xeta (17. Juni 2009)

gute idee. Mache ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manu-b (21. Juni 2009)

Tach,
ich will mir auch ein bmx zulegen und dachte da an
das wethepeople Reason 2009   oder an das
Eastern Traildigger 2009.
Welches ist denn besser und warum?
Farben sind erstmal egal.

Mfg


----------



## Hertener (21. Juni 2009)

Imho gleichen sich die Räder vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Von daher finde ich es schwer eines zu favorisieren, wenn man nicht an einer bestimmten Marke hängt.


----------



## PaFo (15. Juli 2009)

also hallooo..
wie viele hier möchte ich mir ein neues bmx zulegen ich hab wenig ahnung davon also schreib ich mal hier rein:
was wäre für  mich am besten also fahr seit ein paar monaten habe ein altes Felt Bike das leider seeeehhhr schwer ist und mittlerweile sehr ramponiert (hatte mein bruder vor mir)
ich will auf jeden fall:
-Rotor 
-2 Bremsen (bin ich so gewohnt) will die bremsen erst mit mehr erfahrung abmontieren
-Max 350 Euro ausgeben (ich weis etwas wenig aber mehr geht leider nicht...) 

falls es euch hilft ich bin ca. 1,82 groß

ich hab bis jetzt das Felt Mystic 2009 gefunden es gefällt mir optisch und hatte vorher felt bei dem ich bei meiner fahrweise keine probleme hatte, nur das mystic hat auch ein 9t driver (hab ich nix gutes gelesn...) also bin ich mir nicht sicher und kenn mich wie gesagt nicht so gut aus ich hoffe das man für den presi etwas einigermaßen brauchbares bekommen kann

hier noch die daten 
Mystic 
 2009 Finish Offerings 
 COLA 
 Frame 
 4130 CR-MO MAIN TUBES TT und DT, 20 inch TTL, MID BB, INTEGRATED HEADSET, 
 REMOVABLE GYRO TABS, LONDON MOD 
 Fork 
 100 Prozent 4130 CR-MO, BUTTED STEER TUBE, U-BRAKE BOSSES 
 Stem 
 FELT DESIGN FRONT LOADING, ALLOY 
 Handlebar 
 WHEELIE BAR, 630MM WIDTH, 185 RISE, HI-TEN 
 Grips 
 FELT FB GRIP 138 X 29MM 
 Headset 
 INTEGRATED CAMPY TYPE 
 Crankset 
 FELT 3-PIECE 8-SPLINE CR-MO WITH PINCH-BOLT, 175MM, MID SEALED 
 Pedals 
 FELT BACKPEDAL ALLOY 
 Chainring 
 FELT STEEL ONE-PIECE, 32T 
 Freewheel 
 12T CASSETT COG 
 Chain 
 KMC Z410, 1-8 inch 
 Rims 
 ALEX, ALUMINUM 48H, 32MM WIDE 
 Hubs 
 ALLOY FT AND REAR-48H CASSETTE W/HOLLOW 14MM AXLES, LOOSE-BALL 
 Tires 
 FELT BAKE SHOW 20 X 2.0 
 Saddle 
 FELT FB 2-PC COVER, 8MM RAILS 
 Post 
 FELT MICRO-ADJUST DOUBLE-BOLT, 25.4MM 
 Brakes 
TEKTRO BRAKE AND LEVER, ALLOY, FT AND REAR, SST CABLES 
 Pegs 
 2 PAIR 36MM BLACK 
 Detangler 
 SST ORYG 1-1-8 inch 
 Extras 
 FELT CHAIN TENSIONERS


----------



## Fleshripper (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr,

hatte mir vor gut nem Monat oder zwei, das FBM Marauder Brakeless gekauft, bild in meiner Gallerie.
Rahmen, Gabel, Lenker aus hochwertigen Cromo nicht dieses Hi-ten.
Ist echt nen Super rad habe nur festgestellt das mir BMX'en doch nicht so liegt und ich doch mehr auf Freeride etc stehe 

Also wenn wer interesse an nem echt guten BMX (für anfänger ist es echt super) interessiert ist solle er sich melden.
Rechnung, Orginal Pegs, Orginal Sattel alles vorhanden.

Mfg


----------



## haudegen92 (9. August 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte mir demnächst ein BMX zulegen. Hab mir da auch schon einige ausgeguckt. 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt wohl, ob diese Räder in Ordnung sind. Ich will kein Bike mit Topaustattung, aber auch kein Billigteil. Hier mal ein paar Links zu den Rädern, die ich mir ausgesucht habe:

http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/Fel...BMX-Vault.html
http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/Fel...FELT-BMX-.html
http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/Fel...lt-BMX-Bi.html
http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/Fel...Felt-BMX-.html

Das letzte würde mir am besten gefallen. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Passen diese Räder zu meiner Größe (Körpergröße um die 189cm).
Sind die verarbeiteten Parts in Ordnung?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Stirni (9. August 2009)

felt kannste knicken.

halt dich auch besser an die richtigen shops wie
www.parano-garage.de
www.bikestation-bs.de
www.gsbmx.de
www.360shop.de

und guck nach den Ã¼blichen Marken wie Wethepeople,Eastern,Fit etc.
Ab 400â¬ sollte man da eigentlich nichts falsch machen.
wichtig sind 100% CrMo Rahmen&Gabel.


----------



## haudegen92 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mein Problem liegt wohl darin, dass ich nicht mehr als 350 ausgeben kann.
Wieso sind Felt Bikes so schlecht?

Bei den Rahmen finde ich keine Angabe zu CrMo
da steht meistens nur 4130 CrMo


----------



## Stirni (9. August 2009)

4130CrMo ist schon richtig 

Hmm dann solltest du besser ein wenig sparen.
Die Fahrräder <400 sind meistens schlecht ausgestattet und machen dann ja auch wenig spaß,wenn man öfter teile tauscht als fährt.

Felt hat sich in den letzten Jahren zwar wieder verbessert,ist aber immernoch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes mMn.Felt ist keine Marke die sich ausschließlich um den BMX-markt kümmert und hat daher auf diesem Gebiet nicht soo viel zu melden wie zum Beispiel WethePeople oder ähnlichen Firmen.


----------



## vollepullebmx (26. September 2009)

haudegen92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Mein Problem liegt wohl darin, dass ich nicht mehr als 350 ausgeben kann.
> Wieso sind Felt Bikes so schlecht?
> ...



ich denke 9 Euro mehr sind schon drin check mal die 2010 bikes die meißten sind im Oktober wohl in den Läden

Traildigger 2010 mit CroMo Gabel, Lenker und Unterrohr das reicht am Anfang







http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm


----------



## R_E_X (27. September 2009)

hi,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein bmx auszusuchen, welches ich mir kaufen will...
kann mir jemand was empfelen?
bin 1,60 groß (55kg) und habe keine ahnung was ich mir kaufen soll...
ich habe eigentlich damit vor auf der straße, im gelände und auf nem skatepakrk zu fahren!
kann mir jemand was empfelen...
ich finde optisch das bike geil...:FIT BIKES Bike PRK 1 2010
hab keine ahnung auf was ich achten muss, etc.
wer kann mir helfen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_E_X (27. September 2009)

das fahrrad hab ich im übrigen von der seite: http://www.customriders.com/prodshow.asp?prodid=12096&cat=57&parent=1010&sid=3#


----------



## R_E_X (27. September 2009)

hab mir sagen lassen das ich mir ein bmx von eastern Bikes holen soll... 
seit ihr der gleichen meinung?
hab jetzt das Torino und das 2010 Ramrodder
gefunden, die ich geil finde....
sind 11 kg zu leicht oder zu schwer?


----------



## PaFo (3. Oktober 2009)

also hab mich noch weiter erkundigt un das war wirklich schrott =D

hab mir jetz das khe triple threat lt geholt bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit...
alles cromo ( gabel rahmen lenker kurbel) tretlager sb lager...

lg
pafo


----------



## vollepullebmx (20. Oktober 2009)

PaFo schrieb:


> also hab mich noch weiter erkundigt un das war wirklich schrott =D
> 
> hab mir jetz das khe triple threat lt geholt bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit...
> alles cromo ( gabel rahmen lenker kurbel) tretlager sb lager...
> ...



Totaler Blödsinn, das KHE ist ja auch viel teurer (normalerweise 100 Euro mehr). Du kannst doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## man1x (27. Dezember 2009)

R_E_X schrieb:


> hab mir sagen lassen das ich mir ein bmx von eastern Bikes holen soll...
> seit ihr der gleichen meinung?
> hab jetzt das Torino und das 2010 Ramrodder
> gefunden, die ich geil finde....
> sind 11 kg zu leicht oder zu schwer?




Das Fit geht voll ok.
Eastern dagegen eher nicht.
11 kg sind voll ok fürn Anfang. 

Als alternativen kannste dir noch Wethepeople, kink, united und subrosa anschaun.


----------



## flo-rider (4. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir jetz als bmx einsteigerbike nen wtp crysis geholt und ich komm damit super zurecht


----------



## vollepullebmx (2. Februar 2010)

man1x schrieb:


> Das Fit geht voll ok.
> Eastern dagegen eher nicht.
> 11 kg sind voll ok fürn Anfang.
> 
> Als alternativen kannste dir noch Wethepeople, kink, united und subrosa anschaun.



Fit ist zu teuer ist doch nur der Name


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Aber nachdem Don Frikadello ja jetzt seinen CVLT-Schrott fabriziert, kann es ja nur besser werden.


----------



## 3aSoR (20. März 2010)

Ihr solltet euch alle mal die 2010er Bikes von wethepeople ansehen.
We The People
Die Pro und die Elite Series sind sehr fein dieses jahr auch vom design her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (20. März 2010)

Die Räder haben glaube ich schon die meisten gesehen...
Das Trust aber ist anscheinend empfehlenswert. 

Kleiner Tipp für die die ein gutes Rad billig wollen.
www.bikestation-bs.de Anmelden, Manu in icq adden und nach nem besseren Preis fragen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2010)

Hi zusammen.

Hier nun mal jemand aus der Marathon-Ecke.  Aus diesem Grund keine Ahnung von nix!

Junior hat dringend Bedarf an einer neuen X´se. Er kam nun mit der Idee bei Jehle zu zu schlagen.

http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-ramrodder-2009.html

Aber wie ich hier herauslesen konnte ist das wohl eher nix? Könnt Ihr Tipps geben in der Preisklasse bis 400,00? Immerhin "will" er es selbst zahlen. 

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## lennarth (29. März 2010)

wethepeople.


----------



## michalin (4. April 2010)

So, hier mal ein Umsteiger vom 24 Zoll MTB, der Eure Hilfe braucht.

Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon aufs Premium Garrett festgelegt:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=13432

Da läuft mir aber grad das 09er United Supreme als Angebot über den Weg:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=12653

Jetzt meine Frage: Welches ist der bessere Deal bezüglich Rahmen, Gabel und LRS. Viele andere Parts kann ich nämlich von meinem 24er übernehmen (Kurbel, Vorbau, Bremse, Sattel), sodass es da nich so drauf ankommt.
Den Garrett-Rahmen gibt es ja auch einzeln für 299,- zu kaufen. Kann also nicht ganz so schlecht sein, wenns im Komplettrad wirklich der gleiche ist ...
Wie sieht das mit dem United aus?
Ist sicherlich 'ne sehr spezielle Frage. Würde trotzdem gern Eure fachkundigen Meinungen hören 

P.S bitte nich wieder WTP ins Spiel bringen. Der Trust is mir mit dem 21er TT zu groß


----------



## lennarth (4. April 2010)

ich würde das garrett teil nehmen,der kerl ist sympathisch und wird schon keinen schrott unter seinem namen verkaufen lassen.


----------



## DJ_BMX (5. April 2010)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ich würde das garrett teil nehmen,der kerl ist sympathisch und wird schon keinen schrott unter seinem namen verkaufen lassen.


ganz deiner Meinung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stingbuddy (19. April 2010)

sollte jemand interesse an einem race bmx haben, ich würde das rad meines sohnes, ein kuwahara laserlite pro abgeben. es wurden keine rennen damit gefahren. er bleibt lieber beim mtb-fahren. modell 2009........ bei oldschoolbmx.de kann man sich die details anschauen. gerne schicke ich auch ein paar bilder. bessere und leichtere bremsen, sowie ein schraubentuning wurden vorgenommen. bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## holmar (20. April 2010)

guter versuch, aber leider der falsche thread


----------



## MaMaX (22. April 2010)

Hallo an alle, mein Sohnemann möchte sich gerne ein BMX zulegen und ist sich nicht ganz sicher was es werden soll. Nun habe ich in diesem Thread schon viel über die verschiedenen Hersteller und BMX Räder gelesen, aber eigentlich nie etwas über GT. Ich hab mich mal umgeschaut und finde das GT Performer so richtig gut, muss allerdings auch dazu sagen dass ich ein Kleinwenig GT - Fan bin. Nun meine Frage, sind die BMX von GT eigentlich gut? oder eher nicht? und wenn nicht dann würde mich mal interessieren warum nicht? Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Aufklärung und eure Hilfe.


----------



## RISE (23. April 2010)

GT abseits vom BMX Race - eher nein. Die haben zwar mit Jamie Bestwick und noch irgendeinem anderen (der nur Volume und Demolition Teile mit GT Label fährt) guten Fahrer im Team, aber im Dirt und Street Bereich hat GT in den letzten Jahren einfach keine wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Teile hergestellt. Das Performer macht aber in der Preisklasse auch keinen allzu schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## MaMaX (23. April 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> GT abseits vom BMX Race - eher nein. Die haben zwar mit Jamie Bestwick und noch irgendeinem anderen (der nur Volume und Demolition Teile mit GT Label fährt) guten Fahrer im Team, aber im Dirt und Street Bereich hat GT in den letzten Jahren einfach keine wirklich konkurrenzfähigen Teile hergestellt. Das Performer macht aber in der Preisklasse auch keinen allzu schlechten Eindruck.


 
Hallo RISE, danke für Deine Antwort. Es geht in der Tat um den Street Bereich. Womit ich mich allerdings ein bischen schwer tu, ist zu erkennen worin die ausschlaggebenden Unterschiede sind. Ich meine, was macht diesen Unterschied zwischen richtig gut und eher schlecht aus? Nicht das Du mich falsch verstehst, es geht mir nicht um den Unterschied bei irgendwelchen Supermarkt - Angeboten sondern um die Unterschiede bei renomierten Marken für BMX - Räder. Sind es tatsächlich die verwendeten Komponenten oder ist es einfach nur die Rahmengeometrie oder ist es persönliche Vorliebe? Gruß


----------



## RISE (24. April 2010)

Das ist grÃ¶Ãtenteils persÃ¶nliche Vorliebe und damit sehr subjektiv. Viel mehr kann man bei dem Preis aus dem Performer und vergleichbaren RÃ¤dern eh nicht mehr rausholen, aber ich habe die Vorstellung - wenn sie vielleicht auch falsch sein mag -, dass sich ausschlieÃliche BMX Firmen noch mehr bemÃ¼hen, fÃ¼r den jeweiligen Preis das Rad mÃ¶glichst optimal auszustatten. Firmen mit einer breiten Palette an RÃ¤dern nehmen das dann oft nicht so genau und bieten dann eben BMX RÃ¤der mit vÃ¶llig veralteten Standards und Parts an. Ich will gar nicht sagen, dass GT das jetzt macht, aber bei vielen ist es eben so. 
Generell ist ja auch nicht so, dass man ein Komplettrad kauft und dann Ruhe hat. Machts dann doch SpaÃ, stÃ¶Ãt man bei diesem und jenem Teil an die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit und rÃ¼stet auf. Da sollte man eben zumindest ein Rad haben, das eine gute Basis darstellt, denn es nÃ¼tzt nichts, wenn du jetzt fÃ¼r 300 oder 350â¬ irgendwas kaufst und dann hinterher doch noch 400â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich in neue Teile steckst. Deswegen rate ich auch bis zu einem gewissen Budget (meist so bis ca. 300â¬) zum Gebrauchtkauf. Da braucht man ein wenig Fachkenntnis und sollte schon einen 2009er Rahmen von einem 2001er unterscheiden kÃ¶nnen, aber mit etwas Geduld findet man da schon gute RÃ¤der.


----------



## Daniel_D (24. April 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe was für dich. 

Es ist zwaretwas unhöflich auf ein anderes Forum zu verweisen, aber dort habe ich mal vor zwei Jahren einen Anfängerleitfaden geschrieben.

http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?139516-Anfnger-Leitfaden-2010-Anfnger-schaut-hier-rein!

Der ist recht fundiert und eher etwas für Leute, die sich intensiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzen wollen. Aber ich glaube für einen Radsport Interessierten mit MTB Background ist genau das Richtige.


----------



## MaMaX (24. April 2010)

Danke für euer Engagement und eure Hilfe, finde ich klasse. Es stecken viele Info's in dem Leifaden. Hab mir mal alles durchgelesen und kann jetzt deutlich gezielter die Bikes unterscheiden und ein Stück weit einordnen. Ich war heute mal mit meinem Junior in nem BMX - Laden bei uns in der Nähe (Kornwestheim), wir haben uns die Räder angeschaut und auch mit dem Verkäufer einen netten Plausch gehabt. Der Laden verkauft in erster Linie Stereo, jetzt haben wir uns die unterschiedlichen Räder aus der Nähe angeschaut und es wird wohl ein Stereo Wire werden. Scheint vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ganz ordentlich zu sein. Die einzelnen Komponenten sind zwar nicht immer die Besten aber im Großen und Ganzen passt es schon. Mein Favorit bleibt trotzdem das Performer von GT, gefällt mir einfach richtig gut und scheint ebenfalls richtig gut bestückt zu sein. Also habt nochmals Dank für die Unterstützung, Gruß.


----------



## Daniel_D (24. April 2010)

Das Wire ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Rad für den Anfang.


----------



## Nattfödd (1. Mai 2010)

Hey, will wahrscheinlich auch mit BMX anfangen, abere da ich schüler bin hab ich nicht so ein großes Budget.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/262612/cat/5

Würde sowas passen für den Anfang. Will damit keine riesigen Sprünge machen oder so. Preis sollte auf jedenfall unter 300 bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (1. Mai 2010)

also ich würd sagen es GEHT......weil:
1. du brauchst nur ein Bremse..nähmlich die HR-Bremse
2.ich finde das man nicht so einen Rotor brauch das ein verlängertes Bremskabel  besser ist...aber das ist ansichtssache


----------



## Budda88 (2. Juni 2010)

So nachdem ich mich durch die Stickies durchgelesen habe und ganzen Tag recherchiert habe, möchte ich mich nun doch euch anvertrauen und beraten lassen. 

Bis vor kurzem bin ich nur Hardtail MTB gefahren und bin nun auf Fully MTB umgestiegen und zwar direkt mit viel Geld...
Allerdings gelüstet es mich nach mehr Abwechslung. Nachdem ich mit dem Fully ein paar drops gemacht habe, habe ich Blut gelegt und würde gern mehr springen und hüpfen.

Ein ordentliches Dirtbike kommt auf Grund der Preise nicht in Frage (wie gesagt erst kürzlich haufen Geld ausgegeben...).
Und an vielen Stellen im Netz habe ich gelesen, das ein ordentliches Einsteiger BMX shcon zwischen 300 - 400 Euro geben würde und eine gute Alternative zu einem Dirtbike wäre.

Zu mir, ich bin 60 Kilo schwer und nur 1,65m groß. Möchte mit dem Bike hüpfen und springen wann immer es sich in der Stadt anbietet. Aber auch ganz gern mal im Dreck 

Hatte schon ein paar Bikes herausgesucht, sind allerdings auf einem anderem Rechner hinterlegt...
Was mir allerdings im Gedächnis geblieben ist, ist das Stolen Heist 09 oder 10. Beide würden ungefähr dasselbe kosten.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch, wäre das Stolen bereits ein passendes Bike oder komplett falsch und wenn ja, ob es gute Teile verbaut hat und P/L stimmt?

*Ich geh davon aus, dass mit "100% chromoly everything" 4130 Cromoly-Stahl gemeint ist, der ja ganz gut sein soll?!

Gruß
Budda


----------



## Budda88 (4. Juni 2010)

Bissel schade das noch niemand geantwortet hat trotz über 100 views mehr 

Ich habe mir jetzt 3 rausgesucht die im Finale stehen, sind recht unterscheidliche glaub ich...

FELT ETHIC 2010
http://www.bikeshopcastlehill.com.au/product/FELT-ETHIC-BMX-BIKE-2010

MirraCo Mi6 2010
http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/119539.html

MirraCo Gargoyle 2010
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...c021628?currency=EUR&country=GERMANY#features

Bisher tendiere ich zum Mi6, das scheint mir aber weniger dirt zu sein, im Gegensatz zum Gargoyle, was sagt ihr?
Bisher


----------



## Philipipo (5. Juni 2010)

also das MI 6 hat jmd aus meiner klasse.....des is ein reines Streetbike sagt er...auf dirt soll es nicht GANZ so toll sein....aber es soll einem in der airtime sehr leicht vorkommen...


----------



## Sibbe1 (6. Juni 2010)

Ganz ehrlich.
Wenn du spaß am Bmx haben hast, vergiss die einsteigerbikes und hol dir ein gutes Bmx dass so um die 11-12 kilo wiegt! Du lernst 100-mal schneller und hast mehr spaß.! Zudem outet man sich nicht direkt wenn man an den "Pro's" vorbeiradelt


----------



## Budda88 (6. Juni 2010)

Das MI6 wären 11-12 Kilo 
Ich kann mir kein teures leisten, nicht so schnell nach meinem fully-kauf


----------



## Sibbe1 (6. Juni 2010)

was ist denn dein absolutes maximum?


----------



## Sibbe1 (6. Juni 2010)

okay, habe jetzt gelesen...300-400 Euro... Ist ja schonmal was 
also ich habe mir ein wtp reason 2010 für 380 euro gekauft (steht für 400 überall drin)
11.4 kilo und relativ gute teile dran. Wenn du es dir in schwarz holst, kannst du es praktisch gestalten wie du willst, aber das geht auch bei jedem schwarzen bike  Freunde fahren ein paar schöne von eastern... Die gefallen mir eigentlich auch ganz gut. 
Könntest dich auch mal beraten lassen, in nem laden. und damit meine ich einen vernünftigen bmx laden. Meiner erfahrung nach erkennst du ihn daran, dass dort drin keine bulls bmx'e stehen


----------



## bmxtoy (18. Juni 2010)

jaa hoffe das liest jetzt auch jemand... denn sonst hätte ich mich hier um sonst angemeldet... wäre ja grütze..
jaaa also ich hab da mal ne frage ... und net das ihr mich jetzt disst weil ich voll von nix en plan hab und ihr denkt ohh der will jetzt in unsere szene und dabei gibbets hier ja schon genug anfänger idioten ... der könner werd ich ehh nie .. will ich auch net ..  
ahh bin übrigens auch von weiblicher abstammung vl muss man das erwähnen weils dann besondere sachen gibt die man beachten muss... 
soo nun hier  meine frage ... 
also ich habe bei titus son bike gesehen das sieht aus wie en bmx hat aber vorne ne feder das gibts nun leider net mehr also zeig ich euch mal so ein ähnliches hab ich von amzone...
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B002YVCA1A/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=16435051&s=sports"]Scott Voltage YZ 0.3 Dirt MTB Fahrrad 2010 türkis/weiss[/ame]

soo und nun frage ich mich ob das gut ist ... also so eins ohne gangschaltung und mit nur hinterbremse... weil eigentlich wollte ich ja erst ein bmx doch füpr weitere strecken im wald ... oder dirt ... was auch immer .. ist das doch doof oder... ? ich mein weil so die streettrickserin werd ich wohl net werden .. will halt im wald oder so mal über ne wurzel hoppen ... und da brauch jetzt keiner zu sagen ey püppi bleib bei deinem damenrad 
naja und da frag ich mich ob did denne so gut ist oder ob ich doch bei nem bmx bleiben soll ... also ich hab auch noch so ein dirt ding gesehen das hatte gangschaltung http://cgi.ebay.de/24-Zoll-DIRT-BIKE-BMX-FAHRRAD-ULTIMATE-FIGHTER-Rotor-/270567251820?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3eff109f6c 
also was ist denn da jetzt gut und was ist schlecht .. also ich finde es schon praktisch wenn das auch ne vorder bremse hätte wenn nicht könnte ich auch mit leben aber naja .... also wie sieht das aus ... helft mir mal ... ahh und ich glaub es ist wichtig das man den lenker voll drehen kann ... falls ich mal über ne große wurzel hoppen will ... oder ... also ahh aber in der city würd ich mit dem ding auch fahren ... und naja jetzt kommt die krönung ich hab unur so 250 an geld was ich so ausgeben würde... ist das zu unrealistisch . ? 

hoffe das hat sich jetzt einer durchgelesen ... und es ist defenitiv keine verarsche ... weil das war bei so nem anderen thread hier der fall ... wobei ich glaube das der wirklich en fake war .. naja anyway .. also sagt ma an was sache ist.... danke ahh und bitte nicht so viele fachausdrücke das versteh ich irgendwie immer alles nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moutainbiker (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,
also ich würde dir ein dirtbike empfehlen. richtige dirts haben nur hinten ne bremse und keine gangschaltung. sowas bekommst du hald aber nich für 250 euro.
bmx würd ich dir nich empfehlen. nach 3 km tut dir so dermaßen der hintern weh 
bmx is echt nur für die pipe. oder wenn du mal nen km zur pipe fährst aber wald oder so is da nich drin.
schau einfach mal zu nem händler in deiner nähe und lass dich beraten.
für dein budget würd ich mir endweder ein scott oder haibike oder so holn die kosten aber auch etwas über 250. wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?
ich bin 13 und hab n bmx n fully also ein vollgefedertes und ein altes stadtfahrrad, wobei ich mit mein fully am liebsten fahr.

ich hoff ich hab dir wenigstens n bissl geholfen. 
lg


----------



## RISE (18. Juni 2010)

Da spricht Fachwissen und Erfahrung. Wenn dir beim BMX fahren irgendwas weh tut, liegt das weniger am Rad als an deiner kÃ¶rperlichen Konstitution. 

Aber um es kurz zu machen: 250â¬ ist unrealistisch, sowohl fÃ¼r BMX als auch MTB. Beim BMX kÃ¶nntest du auf was gebrauchtes achten, aber dazu solltest du schon ein bisschen bescheid wissen.


----------



## Moutainbiker (19. Juni 2010)

ja fahr du hald mal mit nem bmx mit plastiksattel 3 km im wald da tut dir auch alles weh glaub ich außer du fährst im stehen.


----------



## qam (19. Juni 2010)

BMX fährt man irgendwie mehr so im stehen hab ich gehört. Kann auch nur ein Gerücht sein... BMX ist sowohl für Street und Park als auch für Dirts erste Sahne...


----------



## holmar (20. Juni 2010)

im wald aber nicht. das muss ich ihm recht geben


----------



## qam (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass es um Dirts geht die im Wald stehen... und der hinweg dann so unglaublich schrecklich sei... zum Touren und Downhill fahren ist es logischerweise nich geeignet, aber ich denke das muss man niemandem erst erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2010)

Wer im Sitzen fahren will, sollte nicht BMX fahren. So einfach ist das. 

Ich bitte auch alle Nutzer um Mithilfe: 

das Forum verkommt zu einem Spielplatz für Kinder, die ohne irgendwie zu lesen einfach drauf los schreiben und so dazu beitragen, dass die Vielfalt an Themen stark eingeschränkt, bzw. eigentlich aufs eins reduziert wird: habe kein Geld, will aber ein total geiles Rad. Das führt auch dazu, dass hier eigentlich auch einschlägige Nutzer schon lange nicht mehr schreiben und das finde ich schade. 

Ich habe das Thema schon im internen Forenbereich zur Sprache gebracht und um Tipps gebeten. Solange noch keine Lösung gefunden ist, bitte ich euch, bei Themen die Kaufberatung betreffend auf dieses Thema zu verweisen, bzw. es zu verlinken. 

Insbesondere für neue User gilt: * erst lesen, dann suchen, dann denken, dann schreiben *. Da es meist um Kompletträder gibt, dürfen die Fragen gerne hier gestellt werden, ein neues Thema wird ab sofort bitte erst dann eröffnet, wenn es wirklich um spezielle Dinge geht. Fragen zu Kompletträdern, die richtige Größe usw. muss nicht immer in neuen Themen diskutiert werden, zumal die Suchfunktion zu allen gängigen Fragen auch Antworten ausspucken sollte. Achtet bitte auch darauf, dass eure Beiträge und Themen eine gewisse Struktur und Qualität aufweisen, d.h. ordentliche Rechtschreibung, präzise Formulierungen, Absätze, korrekte Grammatik. Niemand erwartet von euch Vollkommenheit, aber ich möchte zumindest Satzzeichen sehen. 

Sämtliche Themen, die diese Kriterien nicht erfüllen, werden zukünftig ohne Kommentar oder jeglichen Verweis geschlossen/ gelöscht.


----------



## Moutainbiker (20. Juni 2010)

Ja Sorry ich wollte "bmxtoy" eigentlich nur helfen-.-. Und nur weil ich erst 13 bin, brauchst du nicht denken, dass ich keine ahnung hab. Und so wie "bmxtoy" die frage formuliert hat, will er/sie NICHT immer nur im sitzen fahren.
Und Sachen wie "Spielplatz für Kinder" brauchst du hier echt nicht anzubringen.


----------



## holmar (20. Juni 2010)

doch, inzwischen ist der ausdruck absolut berechtigt. und du solltest den ball ruhig flacher halten


----------



## qam (20. Juni 2010)

Du musst jetzt auch nicht denken, dass RISE das wegen dir und nur auf dich bezogen geschrieben hat, bzw. ich glaube nicht mal, dass du damit so wirklich gemeint warst...

Und noch zum Post von RISE:
Dadurch, dass viele Leute, die Plan haben, keine Lust mehr haben zu antworten bleiben auch viele falsche oder eigentlich sinnlose Antworten ohne Korrektur stehen und werden dann eventuell von Neulingen als korrekt angesehen... Ich hab da in 1-2 Freds mal was gesehen... Find ich auch ziemlich problematisch


----------



## BaronAlex (21. Juni 2010)

Moutainbiker schrieb:


> Ja Sorry ich wollte "bmxtoy" eigentlich nur helfen-.-. Und nur weil ich erst 13 bin, brauchst du nicht denken, dass ich keine ahnung hab. Und so wie "bmxtoy" die frage formuliert hat, will er/sie NICHT immer nur im sitzen fahren.
> Und Sachen wie "Spielplatz für Kinder" brauchst du hier echt nicht anzubringen.


Du HAST aber einfach NICHT VIEL Ahnung!


----------



## Budda88 (23. Juni 2010)

Sofern das nun wirklich kein Fake ist 
Ich habe mir noch immer keins zugelegt, liegt daran, dass ich noch keins Probefahren konnte und wirklich sagen kann ,das ist was für mich!
So wie ich das sehe, solltest du dich im Bereich um die 300-400 Euro umschauen, schau dir mal die Bikes an, die ich ein paar Beiträger drüber gepostet habe.
Ansonsten vll. auch erstmal probefahren und dir Gewissheit verschaffen ob das "dein Ding" ist.


----------



## bmxtoy (23. Juni 2010)

joar also ich bin 19 ... so naja und denne halte ich jetzt mal den ball flach ... sonst bekomm ich ärger wa .. *lach* okay mein meister ich lese demnächst alles ...  
ich hol  mir en bmx bike glaub ich .. lese mir aber vorher noch did thema durch ob man da auch später noch ne federkabel ein bauen kann .. da gabs ja mal ne diskusion ... soo viel zum  net lesen nech ... obwaohl ich ja glaub ich gerne sitze ... weil bin fett .. und fette menschen sind bequem ... aber ich glaub ich krieg das schon hin .. irgedwann wirds dann wohl auch etwas leichter mit dem fahren ... ich will ja nur ein bike mit dem ich toll zum strandfahren kann und didde mal so zu rumhüppen übern bordsteine geht und net so viel schnick schnack hat  .. als erste sportmotivation ... aber ob ich euch did nun erzähl oder nicht ist auch wayne will euch hier net euren platz wegnhemen .... ohh ball flach halten .. ich hoffe did macht deutschland heut nicht .. sonst sin  ma platt  .. woll rise ist doch so nech .... liebe grüße ... 
p.s: werd euch estimmt nicht mehr belästigen .. 
und @ den jungschen ...Thanx


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2010)

Das einzige was ich aus dem hieroglyphenartigen Text beantworten kann ist, dass es derzeit kein BMX gibt, dass auf Federgabeln ausgelegt ist.


----------



## holmar (23. Juni 2010)

angeber! kannst beweisen, dass das irgendwo da steht?


----------



## mixtb (25. Juni 2010)

WTP hat die besten Komplett räder, hab 2 Kollegen die welche hatten und die sind sehr zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (27. Juni 2010)

mixtb schrieb:


> WTP hat die besten Komplett räder, hab 2 Kollegen die welche hatten und die sind sehr zufrieden gewesen.


Wat 'n Müll


----------



## bmxtoy (27. Juni 2010)

ähmm fürn einsteiger ist es da egal ob es ein 24 oder ein 20 bmx ist ...  denn ich tendiere zu nem 24 finde aber immer nur 20 und würde mir nun  wohl eins von denen kaufen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=43152
http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-torino-2009.html
http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-traildigger-2009-purple.html

das wären meine zwei favoriten ... wobei ich den onlineshop aus england  nicht ganz trau ..
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=13348
http://http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16337
welches  bike kann frau denn ohne bedenken kaufen ?????


----------



## BaronAlex (27. Juni 2010)

nein:
*20" BMX*
*24"* bmx *CRUISER oder "Streetbike"

*Die Frage ist wie groß is das Budget, wie groß bist du und was hast du damit vor? Also nur rumfahren oder springen & Tricks machen?


----------



## Quanto3 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin BMX Neuling und suche ein gutes Bmx was kein müll ist. Komme vom Trial und habe nicht so viel ahnung von BMX möchte Street und etwas Dirt mit dem Bmx fahren muss ich auf etwas achten dann?

Habe ein Bike was ganz ok scheint was haltet ihr davon ? 

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?products_id=6457


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn Stereo, dann eher das:

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6454

Hat eine besseren Rohrsatz. Oder wenn du das Geld hast, ein Verde Luxe, das ist ein richtig schönes Rad.


----------



## Quanto3 (22. Juli 2010)

Ist die BMX Marke überhaupt gut ?? so bekant scheint die garnicht zu sein.. das macht mich nach dänklich..!

Wenn nicht kannst du mir auch gerne ander bikes zeigen die gut für street und Dirt sind so um den dreh für 500euros=D

Peace Arne


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2010)

Verde kann schon was, Stereo Räder hab ich noch keine fahren sehen. Ansonsten immer WTP und Eastern, allerdings kannst du da gleich auf die 2011er Räder warten, die 2010er wirst du nur noch mit Glück bekommen.


----------



## Quanto3 (23. Juli 2010)

Habe mich entscheiden für dieses hier war beim händler er macht es noch etwas billiger =D und er meint das ist ein top Bike .
Muss nur noch das Trial weg 

Danke RISE 


Peace Arne


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (23. Juli 2010)

Hi. Kann mir Jemand aus erfahrung ein Stabiles, gutes Leichtes billiges einsteiger bike empfehlen?
Also ich bin 1.65 gross, und wiege ca 53kg.
Ich hatte das stereo PLUGIN '11
und das
Stereo WIre '11 im Auge.

Also Fragen:

1. Stereo? Stabil? Für Street, park und auch DIRT? geeignet?
2. Das Plugin, einsteigerbike? oder das Wire = Mittelklasse?
3. Ist Beim Wire Grün, das 20 weniger kostet als das wire bronze mit den Tan's nur farbe und mantel anders? oder große unterschiede?

WTP hab ich nicht das geld, um immer neue teile zu kaufen. weil das von freunden NICHT empfohlen wurde :/ 

Bite nummeriert, die Antworten.

MFg, Sönke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursel_01 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

WTP baut 1a Räder.Sieh Dir mal das Addict an.Bis zuletzt bin ich das auch gefahren!
Nimm ein Auslaufmodell und alles wird gut!Ersatzteile brauchste nicht oft.Die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (23. Juli 2010)

das problem bei denen war halt, das die vn freunden beim dirt fahren abgekakkt sind. und das gewicht von den stereo bikes is geringer. maximal 10.9 kg. die '11 modelle.


----------



## ursel_01 (23. Juli 2010)

Um die Naben von Salt zu "knacken" musste aber schon ziemlich heftig unterwegs sein!
Selbst die VN (10mm) am Addict hält ne ganze Menge aus.Bei Deinem Gewicht sollte das ne Weile dauern bis die durch ist!
Oder schraub Dir selber ein Rad zusammen.14/14mm, gibt ja heute kaum noch.........;-)


----------



## JuliaundDawid (12. August 2010)

Hallo liebe BMX' er 

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema BMX und hoffe ich bin hier richtig?

Mein Sohn (gerade 6 Jahre alt, 122cm groß, 22 kg (schlank)) fährt seit 3 Jahren Fahrrad und hat seit einem Jahr ein BMX Felt HERETIC 16 Zoll weiß. Nun bin ich absoluter Laie und kenne mich mit BMX garnicht aus. Er liebt dieses Rad und fährt damit die "einfachen" Strecken im Skatepark (haben wir dafür überhaupt das richtige BMX gekauft?). 
Ich habe für ihn bisher keinen passenden BMX Helm gefunden die sind immer zu groß und er fährt zurzeit nur mit einem normalen Fahrradhelm. Auch bin ich auf der Suche nach passenden Protektoren. Habt ihr da einen Tipp für mich wo ich sowas bekomme? Bei uns gibt es leider keine Fachgeschäfte für mich?

Ich freu mich auf Euere Antworten.

Grüße Julia


----------



## Meister Yoda (26. August 2010)

Kinderprotektoren kenn ich jetzt nicht. 
Normale Schoner gibts zb hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren-Helme:::492.html


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So ich habe auch noch ne Frage. Ich würde gerne mit dem BMX fahren anfangen und habe rausgefunden das ich mit meinen 1,80m wohl ein 21'' Oberrohr brauche. Oder??

Ich habe mir jetzt drei Bikes rausgesucht die mich ansprechen würden. Zwei von diesen haben aber ein kürzeres Oberrohr. Meine erste Frage ist jetzt würde das trozdem passen oder sind die Bikes definitiv zu klein?

Hier mal die drei Bikes:

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5580

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5591

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5638

Meine zweite frage ist die Frage die alle anderen auch stellen. Taugen die Räder was? 
Ich möchte hauptsächlich Street fahren, ein Bisschen Park/Halle und kein Dirt.

Falls ihr noch andere gute Bikes kennt könnt ihr mir die natürlich auch vorschlagen. Mein Preislimit sind 550.

Schon mal Danke im vorraus. 
Josh


----------



## Solarhersteller (30. August 2010)

Hier steht eig. alles drin, was du wissen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daylights (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi. Ich suche folgendes, bin 1,73m groÃ und wiege 70kg.

- um 12kg
- bremse vorne und hinten
- full crmo rahmen
- 20 besser 18 zoll
- um 300â¬
- Street/Trial

Ich habe mich bei Felt umgeschaut, da gibts recht viele in dem Budget nur leider sind die sauschwer. Bei Eastern und WTP gibts nur Modelle mit Hinterbremse, ich meine eine fÃ¼r vorne lieÃe sich ja nachrÃ¼sten aber ich hÃ¤tte gerne noch nen rotor und das mÃ¼sste ich ja an aufwand bzw kosten noch drauflegen, somit hÃ¤tte ich gerne was komplettes.

danke!


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2010)

Warum willst du mit 173 ein 18" BMX? Die MaÃe geben die RadgrÃ¶Ãe an, nicht die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe. Mit den Vorstellungen und dem Budget wirds sehr schwer. Aktuell bekommst du fÃ¼r 300â¬ zwar RÃ¤der, aber keine die auch nur ansatzweise diese WÃ¼nsche erfÃ¼llen.


----------



## daylights (19. Oktober 2010)

Achso, ich dachte das bezieht sich auf den Rahmen, macht im nachhinein auch kaum Sinn. Hab mich jetzt belesen und die meisten meinten ja das man definitiv keine Vorderradbremse brauch, was die Bikewahl erleichtert.

WÃ¼rde das Budget auf 400â¬ erhÃ¶hen, aber das wÃ¤re meine schmerzgrenze.
HÃ¤tte gerne was agiles sehr wendiges, wie gesagt nicht zu schwer und vor allem trial/street mÃ¤Ãig angehaucht.

da es irgendwie fasst von jeder firma 3 modelle in dem preisrahmen gibt, bin ich doch Ã¼berfordert und wenn ich die modellnamen in der sufu und bei google als test suche finde ich nix deswegen wÃ¤re ich zu paar emfehlungen sehr sehr dankbar.

ich werde mal was in den raum was ich so gefunden habe:

Die ersten Beiden komplett Crmo rahmen, sind beide reduziert, sowohl hoffman als auch das khe:

Hoffmann Scarab 

Features:
â¢ Colour: Ano White, ED Black
â¢ Weight: 25.65 lbs
â¢ Fork: HB 20" Chromo Tapered Legs, 2pc Steerer
â¢ Pressure Bolt: HB Alloy Pressure Bolt
â¢ Headset: Integrated
â¢ Handlebar: HB 2pc 8" Rise Chromo
â¢ Grips: HB Logo Mushroom
â¢ Bar Ends: Plastic
â¢ Stem: HB FL
â¢ Front Hub: 32h Alloy 3/8" Chromo Axle, Sealed Bearing
â¢ Rear Hub: 36h Cassette, 14mm Chromo Axle, Sealed Bearing
â¢ Spokes: 14g
â¢ Front Rim: 32h Alienation Deviant
â¢ Rear Rim: 36h Alienation Black Sheep
â¢ Front Tyres: Innova 20"x2.25"
â¢ Rear Tyres: Skidmark 20"x1.95"
â¢ Brakes: Tektro 907A with Gray Brake Pads
â¢ Levers: Tektro 289A
â¢ Detangler: Nil
â¢ Cables: Liner Straight Cable
â¢ Cranks: 3pc Tubular 175mm Chromo
â¢ Bottom Bracket: Mid Sealed Bearing
â¢ Chain: KMC HL710, 1/2 Link Chain
â¢ Driver: 9t Sealed Bearing
â¢ Sprocket: 25t HB Dinky
â¢ Pedals: Wellgo Plastic Composite
â¢ Seat: HB Mesh Pivotal
â¢ Seatpost: HB 2pc Alloy Pivotal Post

Macheto LT 2010, Daniel Dhers signature model

Features:
â¢ CrMo Park Frame
â¢ Multiple Butted CrMo Bar
â¢ Double Butted CrMo Fork
â¢ New KHE Cassette Hub 9T
â¢ KHE Affix Bush Set
â¢ KHE Affix Stem
â¢ KHE MAC Tyres
â¢ WELLGO Pedals 9/16â
â¢ KHE Easy-O Rims

dann noch rahmen aus unterrohr Crmo und oberrohr hiten:

Eastern Bikes "Nightprowler" 2011 BMX Rad 

    * BMX Rahmen: Night Prowler, 4130 DT, schraubbare Brakemounts, Gyro Tabs, 20.5" TT, 13.75" CS, 74.5" HT
    * BMX Gabel: 4130 CrMo, verjÃ¼ngte Gabelarme, Hangfree Dropout Design
    * BMX Lenker: Eastern, 8" HÃ¶he, 27" Breite, 10Â° Backsweep
    * BMX Vorbau: Eastern Forged Alloy
    * BMX Griffe: Eastern "Fuquay"
    * Steuersatz: Internal Headset, sealed bearing
    * Bremshebel: Eastern 6061 Forged Hebel, Rotorsystem
    * Bremse: Tektro U-Brake, Forged Alloy
    * BMX Kurbel: Eastern "Shaft", 175mm, tubular CrMo heat-treated, 3-teilig
    * Tretlager: Mid BB, 19mm, sealed bearing
    * BMX Pedalen: Eastern "Crown", Plastik
    * Kettenblatt: Eastern "Phorcys"
    * Felgen: Doppelwand, 36H
    * Nabe (Vorne): Eastern Logo 36H, AluminiumgehÃ¤use, sealed bearing, 10mm Achse
    * Nabe (Hinten): Quando Semi-Sealed Kassettennabe, 9T CrMo Driver, hohle CrMo Achse, 36H
    * BMX Kette: KMC Z510
    * BMX Sattel: Eastern Combo, mit Kevlar Ã¼berzogen, Sattelstange integriert
    * BMX Sattelstange: im Sattel integriert
    * BMX Reifen: Eastern "Fuquay", 2.3"
    * Pegs: 1 Paar



Gewicht (in Kg): 11.45 


KHE Shola AM  --> kann im Netz nichts finden ob der Rahmen CrMo ist?

    * Rahmen: Street Geometrie (TT 20.5")
    * Gabel: 11/8", A-Head, 14mm
    * Vorbau: KHE Affix, Aluminium
    * Lenker: 2-teilig, 8" hoch
    * Kurbel: 3-teilig, CrMo, B/B, 175mm, USBB
    * Kettenblatt: 25 ZÃ¤hne
    * Pedale: PVC Allround, B/B
    * Sattel: KHE Exhib Sattel/Sattelstangen Kombination
    * LaufrÃ¤der: KHE Easy-O Alu Doppelhohlkammer Felgen,
    * 36 Speichen, 14mm
    * Freilauf: KHE Reverse Freecoaster, 9 ZÃ¤hne
    * Reifen: TRAX PRISM 2,00" Freestyle
    * Bremsen: F-SET Strangler U-Brakes
    * Pegs: 1 Paar Pegs
    * Extras: Kettenspanner



Gewicht (in Kg): 12.00 

wethepeople "Justice" 2011 BMX Rad

    * BMX Rahmen: DT & CS aus CrMo, 1020 Hi-Ten, 20.4" TT oder 21" TT, 13.25" CS, 75Â° HT
    * BMX Gabel: Hi-Ten, Gabelschaft aus CrMo
    * BMX Lenker: 1020 Hi-Ten, 8" HÃ¶he fÃ¼r 20.4" TT, 8.25" HÃ¶he fÃ¼r 21" TT
    * BMX Vorbau: Salt AM Alloy front loading, 48mm Vorlauf
    * BMX Griffe: Salt "Team"
    * Steuersatz: Salt
    * Bremshebel: Salt "Moto" Alloy
    * Bremse: Salt AM Alloy U-Brake
    * BMX Kurbel: Salt Rookie tubular, 3-teilig, CrMo, 175mm, 8 spline
    * Tretlager: Salt, Mid BB, sealed bearing
    * BMX Pedale: Ã©clat "Surge", Plastik
    * Kettenblatt: Salt Steel, 25T
    * Felge (vorne): Salt AM, aero Singlewall, 36H
    * Felge (hinten): Salt AM, straight Singlewall, 36H
    * Nabe (vorne): Sallt Rookie Alloy Nabe, loose ball, 3/8", 36H
    * Nabe (hinten): Salt Kassettennabe, loose ball, 9T Driver, 14mm Achse, 36H
    * BMX Kette: Salt, 410H
    * BMX Sattel: wethepeople "Justice", Pivotal
    * BMX Sattelstange: Salt Pivotal, Stahl, 155mm
    * BMX Sattelklemme: Salt AM Alloy
    * BMX Reifen (vorne): Salt "Pitch Raw", 2.25"
    * BMX Reifen (hinten): Salt "Pitch Flow", 2.1"
    * Pegs: Salt AM Stahlpegs, 1 Paar



Gewicht (in Kg): 11.48

ich nehme an die ersten beiden sind am besten`?

danke!


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2010)

RIDE hat zum Thema auch ein englischsprachiges Tutorial veröffentlicht:

http://bmx.transworld.net/1000087668/features/10-tips-for-buying-a-complete-bmx-bike/


----------



## maki08 (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin persönlich ziemlich von den neuen Stereobikes abgetan!
was aber auch klasse ist, ist vérde


----------



## Nordlicht95 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.....hat von euch schonmal jemand was vom norco volt gehört????
Sieht für den Preis ja garnicht soooo schlecht aus...


----------



## maki08 (15. Dezember 2010)

geht schon, ist nicht schlecht, für den Preis!


----------



## tfdelacruz (16. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn ein sinnvolles und Preiswertes Race-BMX?


----------



## kinschman (18. Dezember 2010)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein sinnvolles und Preiswertes Race-BMX?



würde mich auch mal interessieren !

z.zt. komm ich immer wieder auf das HARO Race ProXL oder HARO Race Team Issue zurück.
z.b. hier

...gibts noch andere empfehlungen speziell für den Race-bereich ???


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. März 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> würde mich auch mal interessieren !
> 
> z.zt. komm ich immer wieder auf das HARO Race ProXL oder HARO Race Team Issue zurück.
> z.b. hier
> ...



für den Einstieg? Die Haro's kommen richtig gut sind doch aber eher Pro.

Bei uns hat sich das DK Valiant Expert für Race- Einsteiger gut bewährt; solide, robust für alles, und kein "tückisches", hypersensibles Fahrverhalten was bei so mancher Pro- Maschine so manchen Anfänger gleich voll überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXingFelix (22. März 2011)

Datum


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. März 2011)

BMXingFelix schrieb:


> Datum



die Empfehlung is ja fürn 2010er DK


----------



## kinschman (23. März 2011)

vielen dank für den tipp...aber ich bin seit kurzem aufgrund einer schultersehnenverletzung auch wieder weg, von starren rädern.
vielleicht wieder später im jahr ?!


----------



## alli333i (26. März 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Warum willst du mit 173 ein 18" BMX? Die Maße geben die Radgröße an, nicht die Rahmengröße.




den raff ich nicht. 18 bzw. 20 zoll kann doch genauso die rahmengröße (-länge) sein????


----------



## holmar (26. März 2011)

selbst dann wäre ein rahmen mit 18er oberrohr zu klein


----------



## alli333i (27. März 2011)

na klar, es sei denn er will flatlanden^^


----------



## Ghostrider29 (29. März 2011)

was haltet ihr von dem ´11 Eastern Nightprowler? Bei manchen shops steht das der Rahmen komplett aus Cr-Mo ist und bei manchen wiederrum nicht. Was ist allgemein ein gutes,zu empfehlendes Rad von den 2011? Am liebsten Eastern oder WTP


----------



## mainfluffy (30. März 2011)

Es hat ''nur'' CrMo Unterrohr ( Downtube ),sollte aber für den Anfang auf jeden Fall halten.Hohlkammerfelgen hat es,das ist gut.Deine Größe wäre noch gut zu wissen, wegen der Oberrohrlänge.Das Nightprowler hat nen recht kurzen Rahmen mit 20,25''.
Bei der Hinterrad Nabe hat das Rad,im Gegensatz zu der Vorderrad  Nabe,keine gedichteten Lager (SB = Sealed Bearing [gedichtet] , LB =  Loose Ball [nicht gedichtet]).
Ich habe bei der 08er Serie von Eastern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die  Achsen der Naben beim grinden schnell verbiegen und sogar brechen  können.
Weiß nicht, ob sich das geändert hat, aber ich wäre ,wenn du grinden willst, vorsichtig.Könnte ne Menge Arbeit ersparen.
Rad sieht ganz cool aus und wird bestimmt ne Zeit lang nen guten Dienst  leisten, aber wenn es nicht unbedingt von Eastern oder WeThePeople sein müssen...die beiden Räder finde ich noch sehr gut.
Was für ein Budget hast du eigentlich?
Und was für Ansprüche?

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/komplettrader/bmx/premium-garrett.html
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/komplettrader/bmx/verde-radia-2011-gray.html

Malte


----------



## Ghostrider29 (30. März 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal.Also ich bin ca. 1.70cm groß und wollte ein bmx für Street/Park/Dirt,allrounder halt. Ich würde so zwischen 350-500 ausgeben. Sollte für den Anfang erstmal reichen. Ich fahre normalerweise mehr Dirt, da hier in der Umgebung nichts besonderes ist,wollte ich auf BMX umsteigen. Bin auch schon mit dem Bmx vom Freund gefahren und hat mega Bock gemacht. Und es fiel mir alles deutlich einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (30. März 2011)

Wenn du mit dem BMX dirten willst würde ich bei deiner Körpergröße auf jeden Fall zu einem (+)20,5'' Oberrohr greifen, weil längere Rahmen in der Luft ruhiger liegen.
Aber vielleicht merkst du den Unterschied ja noch gar nicht.
Aber 20,5'' würde ich schon nehmen.


----------



## G&SDistribution (4. April 2011)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Es hat ''nur'' CrMo Unterrohr ( Downtube ),sollte aber für den Anfang auf jeden Fall halten.Hohlkammerfelgen hat es,das ist gut.Deine Größe wäre noch gut zu wissen, wegen der Oberrohrlänge.Das Nightprowler hat nen recht kurzen Rahmen mit 20,25''.
> Bei der Hinterrad Nabe hat das Rad,im Gegensatz zu der Vorderrad Nabe,keine gedichteten Lager (SB = Sealed Bearing [gedichtet] , LB = Loose Ball [nicht gedichtet]).
> Ich habe bei der 08er Serie von Eastern die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Achsen der Naben beim grinden schnell verbiegen und sogar brechen können.
> Weiß nicht, ob sich das geändert hat, aber ich wäre ,wenn du grinden willst, vorsichtig.Könnte ne Menge Arbeit ersparen.
> ...


 
Die 2010er Eastern Räder haben komplett andere Naben, Eastern bietet aber alle Teile für die Naben als Ersatzteile zum nachkaufen an


----------



## Eifelbiker97 (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich wäre für sobrosa elvador 
is billig un geil


----------



## FilBike (10. Juli 2011)

Ich suche auch ein neues BMX. 
sollte leicht sein (da mein altes 17 kg wiegt) .
Was haltet ihr den vom WTP Justic 
oder kennt ihr besser für höchstens 450,-
Bin 1,69 groß und weiß nicht welche TT größe ich brauche.

Danke


----------



## Load (11. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe,
mir bietet einer ein Fitbike Bmx, welches vor 1 jahr gekauft wurde.
Kennt irgendjemand das genauere Modell und welchen Neupreis es hatte?

Hier ein Foto:


http://www.instantgallery.de/i/zislc0/19620317


----------



## FilBike (12. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube das gleiche hatn Kollege von mir auch.
Er sagt seins hat 600,- neu gekosstet hats schon so seit 2-4 jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (12. September 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Rad:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KHE-bmx-20th...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4cfa1584d8


----------



## rabi05 (24. September 2011)

Hi kurze frage. Bin eigentlich mehr im MTB bereich unterwegs aber musste jetzt ein BMX kaufen. Sohnemann wird 8 und wollte halt eins. Hab ein KHE Derrik geschossen im absoluten Top zustand. Es sieht aus wie neu fÃ¤hrt Perfekt. Ist laut Vorbesitzer 5 Jahre alt. Chrom Rahmen Schwarze gabel. Schwarze Felgen. Die meisten teile Sind von Prism Lenker, SattelstÃ¼tze, 3Teilige Kurbel ect. wie gesagt sieht aus wie neu hab 80 euro gezahlt und Sohneman strahlt wie eine Christbaumbeleuchtung. Kennt wer das Bike etwas genauer. werd morgen mal Bilder Bosten. Finde es von der Verarbeitung her sehr gut. Und der Preis scheint der schnapper 2011 zu sein. Laut Vorbesitzer Preis 380â¬ kann das ungefÃ¤hr passen???


----------



## alli333i (24. September 2011)

also wenn alles stimmt was du aufgezählt hast müsste er das zu dem preis aber auch schon gebraucht geholt haben. sowas kostet heutzutage schon mehr eig, und vor fünf jahren wirds ja wohl kaum billiger gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## RISE (25. September 2011)

Für einen Achtjährigen passt das auf jeden Fall. Mehr kann man sicherlich sagen, wenn es Bilder gibt. Der Preis geht auch in Ordnung und es ist mit Sicherheit besser als ein No Name Teil. Sicherlich kein schlechter Kauf, wenn man beachtet, dass Kinder auch wachsen und dann eh alle 1 1/2 Jahre ein neues Rad oder zumindest einen längeren Rahmen brauchen.


----------



## Dantethr (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi, was kann ich für das 16er BMX meines Sohnes nehmen?

Felt 16er siehe Album


----------



## rabi05 (17. Oktober 2011)

werd nachher mal bilder posten. erhat es bei treto bratze in essen geholt allerdings noch unter dem alten namen wie auch immer der war.


----------



## rabi05 (17. Oktober 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hi, was kann ich für das 16er BMX meines Sohnes nehmen?
> 
> Felt 16er siehe Album



schickes bike wie alt ist dein sohn???? hab interesse für meinen kleinen der ist 4. sollte passen oder???



Hier die >Bilder vom KHE


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Oktober 2011)

Rabi dein Sohn wird mit 8 Jahren sicherlich kaum Spaß haben mit einem derart schweren und monströsen BMX. Verkauf es lieber und kauf dier das 16" für deinen 8-Jährigen.

Du musst bedenken, dass ein zwei Meter großer Fahrer ein 20" fährt und ein BMX sich auch so anfühlen sollte wie ein BMX. Ein 20" mit 8-Jahren ist im Grunde wie ein Mountainbike für einen Ausgewachsenen. Aber ein BMX muss man unter einem spielerisch bewegen können, das geht nur mit dem richtige Verhältnis von Rad- zu Körpergröße.

Das 16" Felt wäre als normales Rad für einen 4-Järhigen vielleicht in Ordnung. Aber als BMX passt es deinem großen Sohn besser.


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. November 2011)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Rabi dein Sohn wird mit 8 Jahren sicherlich kaum Spaß haben mit einem derart schweren und monströsen BMX. Verkauf es lieber und kauf dier das 16" für deinen 8-Jährigen.
> 
> Du musst bedenken, dass ein zwei Meter großer Fahrer ein 20" fährt und ein BMX sich auch so anfühlen sollte wie ein BMX. Ein 20" mit 8-Jahren ist im Grunde wie ein Mountainbike für einen Ausgewachsenen. Aber ein BMX muss man unter einem spielerisch bewegen können, das geht nur mit dem richtige Verhältnis von Rad- zu Körpergröße.
> 
> Das 16" Felt wäre als normales Rad für einen 4-Järhigen vielleicht in Ordnung. Aber als BMX passt es deinem großen Sohn besser.



 im Prinzip vollkommen richtig!

und kommt noch drauf an wofür man es braucht; für Straße is sicher das 16" genau richtig, mal ganz abgesehn davon, das son 20" wie da, viel zu schwer is fürn Kind in dem Alter! (das bringt ihm kein Spaß); für Race is n 20" Mini/Micro das Richtige, das is dann in etwa so, als wenn wir Erwachsene auf nem 24" Cruiser BMX fahrn.


----------



## hotchilirider (12. Dezember 2011)

diese farge musste ich mir auch stellen 
lange zeit fand ich nicht gescheites aber von felt gibt es das vault 2012 jetzt schon 
und ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit verarbeitung ,preis ( 300euro ) und fahreigendschaften
das gewicht beträgt übrigenz nur 11,8 kilo  habs gewogen
hier is n bild
http://www.feltbmx.com/news/img_bmx/BMX_2012_Vault_Caribbean.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinep (11. Januar 2012)

schaue doch mal auf www.parano-garage.de/


----------



## hotchilirider (12. Januar 2012)

da hab ich meins her


----------



## 90Pelle (25. Januar 2012)

hey leute ich bin ziemlich unentschlossen was ich fÃ¼r nen bike nehmen soll hatte damal so en gt das 15 kg gewogen hat^^ hab da eben nicht so die ahnung und wollte gerne wieder ein bisschen anfangen in der preisklasse bis 350 â¬ so..wenn wÃ¼rde ich eher nach und nach andere teile anbauen wie kabel, bremse, felge, lenker, steuersatz, pedalen..das ist ja dann erstmal wurscht 

jetzt ist halt die frage welches habe da mal nen paar rausgesucht was in frage kommen wÃ¼rde.. bin ca 1.70 groÃ wiege ca. 70 kg.

suche nun bike fÃ¼r street, park usw. -12kg
                                                 -bremse hinten

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72692

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66154

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72674

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=16041&SubCatID=144&sort_var=a

vll kann mir ja jemand zu den rÃ¤dern was sagen, wie gesagt hab da nicht so die ahnung und denke zum anfange wÃ¼rde das erstmal reichen und dann nen jahr spÃ¤ter was neuees und besseres..


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2012)

Für das Budget hilft nur eins: viel lesen, Wissen aneignen und gebraucht kaufen. Bzw. wenn, dann das Mirra Co, weil das eine verhältnismäßig ordentliche Ausstattung hat. 

Die Räder kannst du für den Anfang zwar benutzen, aber im Grunde genommen auch gleich ganz vergessen, weil du nach einer Weile ohnehin anfängst oder gezwungen bist, die Teile gegen andere zu tauschen.Lass dich von der Optik nicht täuschen. Bis auf das Mirra Co können die alle nicht viel.


----------



## 90Pelle (25. Januar 2012)

Deswegen interessiert mich ja eure meinung mal..ja hab halt zur zeit nicht das große geld dafür und wollte halt trotzdem gerne wieder anfangen zu fahrenvund nach und nach teile ersetzen wie bremse lager felge usw bis ich halt mehr kann was ja eh dauert und irgendwann hab ich ja dann was richtiges..denke das wird für mein zweck erstmal reichen..


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh das schon. Andererseits ist es aber auch Quatsch, 350â¬ in ein Rad zu investieren, dann dauernd Geld reinzustecken und nach kurzer Zeit dann vielleicht ein Rad fÃ¼r 500â¬ zu kaufen, wo der SpaÃ von vorne losgeht. 
Wobei das Mirraco wie gesagt wie gesagt am meisten Potential hat.


----------



## 90Pelle (25. Januar 2012)

ja wie gesagt für mich würdes erstmal reichen..aber wenigstens weiß ich schonmal welchen an ausstattung schoinmal besser ist..danke dir


----------



## thedoctor69 (7. März 2012)

ist das eastern bike reaper ( http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/eastern-bmx-komplettrad-2011-reaper-grau/254371.html )
empfehlenswert ?
fang auch dieses jahr mit bmx an und brauch ein stabiles bike das auch gut aussieht


----------



## rabi05 (7. März 2012)

ganz erlich schaut euch mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen markt.de ect um da hab ich das khe her und das für 80 euro besser gehts nicht und gute grundlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabi05 (7. März 2012)

schau mal hier schickes bike http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/483024/cat/all


----------



## Dawal (9. April 2012)

Hatte eigentlich vor mir das WTP Reason zu holen da ich günstig an das Bike rankomme. Das einzige was mich n bissl verunsichert ist der nicht Full CrMo Rahmen.

Wiege halt meine 110KG auf 1,98m. Aber viel mehr is Budgettechnisch zurzeit einfach nicht drin. Deswegen sollte aber auch nicht gleich alles verrecken. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bremen1971 (18. April 2012)

Jetzt will Vati auch mal...

Mein Sohn, 10 Jahre, 143 cm groß und ca. 39 Kilo schwer (zzgl. Glamotten, Helm...) hat das BMX-Rad für sich entdeckt. 

Das erste Rad, welches wir uns "gegönnt" haben ist Kernschrott... Näheres tut nichts zur Sache 

Nun suche ich ein Rad welches an die Eierlegendewollmilchsau erinnert.
Leicht, stabil, schick und günstig...

Leicht finde ich, stabil sind sie alle, schick ist Geschmackssache und günstig... ist vielleicht die falsche Priorität.

Doch was soll ich nun anlegen und auf was muss ich achten?
Kann ich ein zu langes Oberrohr mit einem leicht nach hinten gestellten Lenker kompensieren? Wie breit darf ein Lenker in dem Alter sein?
Welcher Achsabstand ist ratsam, was ist definitiv zu lang? 

Meine Frau ist ca. 172 cm groß, ich bringe es auf 184 cm - der Bengel wird also nicht bei 143 cm stehen bleiben. 

Mir erscheint das hier http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/radio-bike-dice-matt-purple/317151.html sehr geeignet. Das Oberrohr ist nur 18.75 Zoll lang, trotz 20 Zoll Rädern. 

LAsse ich mich da von einem Einzelwert blenden oder könnte das etwas für die nächsten 3 - 4 Jahre sein?


----------



## alli333i (18. April 2012)

Bremen1971 schrieb:


> Jetzt will Vati auch mal...
> 
> Mein Sohn, 10 Jahre, 143 cm groß und ca. 39 Kilo schwer (zzgl. Glamotten, Helm...) hat das BMX-Rad für sich entdeckt.
> 
> ...




Bei dem fahrergewicht interessiert die wahl des herstellers wenig. Stabil genug sind sie alle. lenker kannst du beliebig kürzen. Schau dir einfach an wie er greift und dementsprechend wird gekürzt. Das kann man nur ausprobieren. Radstand ist ebenfalls davon abhängig wie er fährt. Kürzer=wendiger, länger=laufruhiger. 18,5"rahmen sind wohl kaum zu lang. Muss man aber auch ausprobieren.
Ich würd sagen: in dem alter, bei dem gewicht und als anfänger, geht zusammen zu stadler oder boc, fahrt so viele wie möglich probe und achtet auf gewicht+preis. Auch an einem günstigen hi-ten bmx kriegst du als so leichter anfänger nix kaputt. Bremsen,pedale und pegs muss man schauen ob man damit zufrieden ist. Wie gesagt: es hilft eig. Nur probefahren.

Mfg


----------



## hakenschlag (18. April 2012)

nettes angebot für alle einsteiger bei chain reaction :
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=69361


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. April 2012)

Bremen1971 schrieb:


> Jetzt will Vati auch mal...
> 
> Mein Sohn, 10 Jahre, 143 cm groß und ca. 39 Kilo schwer (zzgl. Glamotten, Helm...) hat das BMX-Rad für sich entdeckt.
> 
> ...



Wofür soll es denn sein? Race (in Bremen gibs ne richtig gute BMX- Bahn) oder Street/Freestyle? 

Ich würd schon schaun, das der Lenker möglichst nich nach hinten steht (sehn wir öfter, das n Rad so passend gemacht wird mit - bis zu 45 grad Winkel und nich ganz ungefährlich für echtes BMX, weil dann die Kontrolle fehlt; das is dann wie Chopper fahrn, aber nix für BMX).

Und 18,75 wird schon bis 14 passen; ich fahr als Erwachsener nur 20,5" bei 180 Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremen1971 (19. April 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Wofür soll es denn sein? Race (in Bremen gibs ne richtig gute BMX- Bahn) oder Street/Freestyle?
> 
> Ich würd schon schaun, das der Lenker möglichst nich nach hinten steht (sehn wir öfter, das n Rad so passend gemacht wird mit - bis zu 45 grad Winkel und nich ganz ungefährlich für echtes BMX, weil dann die Kontrolle fehlt; das is dann wie Chopper fahrn, aber nix für BMX).
> 
> Und 18,75 wird schon bis 14 passen; ich fahr als Erwachsener nur 20,5" bei 180 Größe.


 
Anlieger surfen und harmlose Table erklimmen auf dem Schlachthof in Bremen (hat mit Metzger nichts zu tun ) sind derzeit sein Ding - keine Ahnung, wie sich das entwickelt... Besonders risikofreudig ist er (gottlob) noch nicht - allerdings hat er keine Höhenangst - Kletterpark in Verden http://www.kletterpark-verden.de/ etc. sind voll sein Ding...


----------



## Daniel_D (19. April 2012)

BMX Räder sind nie etwas für 4 Jahre, weil dafür schlicht weg zu viele Teile kaputt gehen und zu viel den eignenen Prioritäten angepasst wird. Nicht wenige von uns bauen in vier Jahren vier unterschiedliche Räder nacheinander auf. 

Wenn du in Bremen wohnst, wieso tust du dann nicht etwas für die dortige Community, in die dein Sohn hereinwachsen wird.

Schau beim Alliance BMX vorbei und frag mal den Christian Ziegler. Der organisiert schließlich diese ganzen tollen Jugendcontests in Bremen und anderswo und hat sich nicht nur vor allem den jüngsten Fahrern angenommen, sondern besitzt auch den einzigen großartigen BMX Shop dort. Lass dich mal von ihm beraten, statt auf die Hilfe von anonymen Keyboardkriegern zu setzen. 
BMX- und Funsporthändler allgemein sind häufig Leute die ganz rational in ihrem Leben weitaus lukrativere Dinge hätten machen können und die rein die Leidenschaft an dem wenig einträglichen Beruf festhalten lässt. Meine Einschätzung ist, in keinem anderen Laden man fairer beraten wird, als in einem BMX- oder Skateboard Shop.

Wäre traurig, wenn keine Jams mehr in Bremen stattfinden würden, weil der Shop kein Geld mehr dafür hätte. Dein Sohn wird in ein paar Jahren davon massiv profitieren. Vielleicht kennt der Christian Ziegler ja auch jemanden, der gerade sein Einsteiger Rad loswerden möchte. 

Zu deinem Problem: 18,75" ist viel zu kurz. Mit 143cm ist der Junge schon ziemlich groß und ein Oberrohr mit 20,3 sollte bei 20" Reifengröße schon gegeben sein. Wie schon erwähnt, kann man das nicht durch den Lenker ausgleichen. Das Radio ist aus verschiedenen Gründen indiskutabel. Beim Preis musst du, wenn es ein neues Rad sein soll, auch bei einem Kindmindesten 300 Euro einplanen. so das Felt Vault oder das nächst teure Radio wären die günstigsten geeigneten Räder.

Das sieht man auch deswegen, weil Räder unter 300 EUro einfach in den BMX Onlineshops und Ladengeschäften nicht verkauft werden. (Fahrrad.de ist Müll und berät dich nicht) Räder dieser Kategorie sind Kinderräder und keine BMX Sportgeräte. Auch nicht für Einsteiger.

Also mal im Alliance, oder Parano Garage in Oldenburg (größter BMX Shop Deutschlands) vorbeischauen. Dort wird man fachkundig beraten und bezahlt dafür nicht mal mehr, weil es bei BMX Komponenten eine inoffizielle Preisbindung gibt. BMX ist teuer, aber vermutlich werden vier Jahre Fußballverein (inkl. Schuhe etc) vergleichbar teuer sein.


----------



## RISE (19. April 2012)

Also die Teile, die ich in den letzten vier Jahren getauscht habe, kann man an einer Hand abzählen und davon war die Hälfte kosmetischer Natur, sprich eigentlich unnötig. Und auch die vorgeschlagenen 20,3" halte ich für die Größe für etwas zu lang, aber das hängt natürlich auch von der Präferenz ab. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, einen 0,45" kürzeren Rahmen mit rund 40cm kleinerer Körpergröße fahren müsste... Generell muss beim Rad klar sein, dass es alleine schon wachstumsbedingt keine langfristige Investition sein wird, aber stabil genug sollte es für eine Weile sein. 

Aber ansonsten hat Daniel absolut recht. Bremen hat mit Christian Ziegler / Alliance BMX auf jeden Fall einen erfahrenen Mann vor Ort. Der kann mit Sicherheit helfen und ein Shop vor Ort ist meistens auch mehr als eine Teilequelle sondern auch immer eine Anlaufstelle für Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## alli333i (19. April 2012)

Sorry, fehlpost meinerseits


----------



## Bremen1971 (19. April 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> BMX Räder sind nie etwas für 4 Jahre, weil dafür schlicht weg zu viele Teile kaputt gehen und zu viel den eignenen Prioritäten angepasst wird. Nicht wenige von uns bauen in vier Jahren vier unterschiedliche Räder nacheinander auf.
> 
> Wenn du in Bremen wohnst, wieso tust du dann nicht etwas für die dortige Community, in die dein Sohn hereinwachsen wird.
> 
> ...


 
Zunächst mal Danke für die ausfürlichen Ratschläge...

Es erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, was bei einem 10jährigen mit knapp 40 Kilo groß kaputt gehen soll, wenn die Räder auch übelste Tricks von 90 Kilo-Fahrern verknusen können. Klar - Reifen, Kette, Schläuche, Pedale, Griffe, das ist irgendwann fälliger Baurat, aber ich glaube kaum, dass er gleich eine neue Felge, Gabel oder Kurbel brauchen wird. 

Ich habe selbst für annähernd 7000 Euro Räder im Keller und weiß um mögliche Folgekosten... 

Was den Unterschied zwischen einem Rad von 300 Euro und einem für 289,95 ausmachen soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht - für mich scheinen das gut 10 Euro zu sein... Oder liegt es an der Marke Radio?

Bei der Bike-Allianz war ich schon, ebenso bei BOC und STADLER und alle sagen mir, dass ein 19,5er, 20er, ein 20,5er etc. alle zu groß seien. Du schreibst nun, dass 20,3 sein sollten - ich dachte an unter 20 Zoll, um dem Jungen und auch mir die 18 Zoll-Reifen zu ersparen... 

Das wir über kurz oder lang eine Alternative suchen müssen ist mir klar, aber im Moment suchen wir etwas was einfach nur fährt und Spaß macht...


----------



## RISE (19. April 2012)

Zum Preisunterschied:

Die RÃ¤der namhafter BMX Hersteller, u.a. auch Radio Bikes als der Komplettradableger von WTP, fangen die RÃ¤der in der Preisspanne um ~300â¬ an, aber natÃ¼rlich gibt es in diesem - nennen wir es low Budget Bereich - auch viele RÃ¤der anderer Hersteller, die mit BMX eigentlich rein gar nichts (= 0%) zu tun haben und diese RÃ¤der nur ins Programm nehmen, um den Altersdurchschnitt des KÃ¤ufers mal um 40 - 60 Jahre zu drÃ¼cken. 
Als erfahrener Radler wirst du hier bei einer direkten GegenÃ¼berstellung schon erkennen, welches Rad von Leuten kommt, die von BMX Ahnung haben und welches das 0815-Rad. Die verbauen teilweise heute noch Standards, die seit Ã¼ber 10 Jahre keine Relevanz mehr haben, aber siedeln diese preislich dann auch bei etwa 300â¬ an. Da kann eine kleine Preisdifferenz also mitunter eine erhebliche Rolle spielen. 

Bei der GrÃ¶Ãe ist es tatsÃ¤chlich schwer. Von einem Rad mit 18" RÃ¤dern wird dein Sohn nicht mehr allzulange was haben, insofern wÃ¼rde ich mir das an deiner Stelle auch sparen und dann lieber zu einem Rad mit kurzem Oberrohr greifen (bei 140cm wÃ¼rde ich mal auf den Bereich um 18.5 - 19.5" tippen) und dann irgendwann bei Bedarf lieber den Rahmen gegen einen lÃ¤ngeren ersetzen. 
Bei den Anbauteilen geht man bei 300â¬ auf jeden Fall Kompromisse ein, die aber bei dem aktuellen Gewicht und auch in mittelfristiger Zukunft kein groÃes Hindernis darstellen sollten. Und wenn, kann man da dann natÃ¼rlich auch gezielt aufrÃ¼sten. 

Vielleicht hat Alliance ein paar RÃ¤der da, die in Frage kommen kÃ¶nnten und dein Sohn kann mal Probe fahren, dann wÃ¼rde sich am ehesten herausstellen, ob er Ã¼berhaupt mit der RadgrÃ¶Ãe zurecht kommt und welche PrÃ¤ferenzen sich da bezÃ¼glich der LÃ¤nge zeigen, denn dafÃ¼r gibt es keine wirkliche Regel.

Edit: Um evtl. gezielter beraten zu kÃ¶nnen, wÃ¤re es hilfreich zu wissen, was er jetzt fÃ¼r ein Rad hat. Also RadgrÃ¶Ãe und evtl. auch die OberrohrlÃ¤nge mal messen (im BMX Bereich wird wie Ã¼blich das Oberrohr meist zwischen Mitte Steuerohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr gemessen).


----------



## Bremen1971 (19. April 2012)

Aktuell: 

20 Zoll Räder, 
Oberrohrlänge (Mitte Steuerrohr-Mitte Sitzrohr) 53 cm, 
Sitzrohr (Mitte Tretlager-Ende Sattelrohr 29 cm,
Lenkerbreite 67 cm,
Lenkerhöhe (Mitte Vorbau-gedachte Linie zwischen den Lenkerenden) 22 cm,
Kettenstrebe (Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Hinterachse) 39,5 cm,
Radstand ( Achse bis Achse ) 98 cm.
Übersetzung (das glaubt mir keiner... ) 44-16

Wenn Junior damit seine Runden dreht wirkt er wie ich mit 184 auf einem 52er MTB -Hardtail...


----------



## RISE (19. April 2012)

Ok, das beantwortet zumindest die Frage nach der Radgröße. Wenn er jetzt schon 20" Räder hat, wäre ein Umstieg auf 18" wohl sehr merkwürdig. Die 53cm Oberrohrlänge entsprechen umgerechnet ~20,9", was mich gluben lässt, das hier der Hersteller doch anders gemessen hat, anderenfalls hat dein Sohn tatsächlich einen längeren Rahmen als ich mit 181cm (20,75"). 
Was man an den Daten aber herauslesen kann, ist ein recht hoher Rahmen mit langer Kettenstrebe. Bei der Größe könnte ein etwas flacherer Rahmen mehr Schrittfreiheit bringen, was sicherlich nicht schaden kann, kürzere Kettenstreben würden zur Wendigkeit des Rades beitragen. 
Die Übersetzung ist ok, die verbauten Riesenblätter/ritzel aber natürlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Bremen1971 (19. April 2012)

Da hat nicht der Hersteller gemessen, sondern ich! Der Wert stimmt schon - ich sage ja - ist viel zu groß für ihn...

Das Kettenblatt setzt natürlich bei jeder Gelegenheit auf, ist aber Wuppe, das Rad kommt in spätestens sechs Monaten (Geburtstag im Dezember...) garantiert weg. 

Ich will nur sehen, ob er dabei bleibt, wenn ja, dann gebe ich gerne 300, 400 oder auch 500 Euro aus - daran soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Funsports_Z (21. April 2012)

Bremen1971 schrieb:


> Es erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht, was bei einem 10jährigen mit knapp 40 Kilo groß kaputt gehen soll, wenn die Räder auch übelste Tricks von 90 Kilo-Fahrern verknusen können. Klar - Reifen, Kette, Schläuche, Pedale, Griffe, das ist irgendwann fälliger Baurat, aber ich glaube kaum, dass er gleich eine neue Felge, Gabel oder Kurbel brauchen wird.
> 
> Bei der Bike-Allianz war ich schon, ebenso bei BOC und STADLER und alle sagen mir, dass ein 19,5er, 20er, ein 20,5er etc. alle zu groß seien.



Mit ersterem hast du absolut Recht; es gibt heute eigentlich keine so schlechten Räder mehr (gabs früher ma, zb BMX2000) das man nu gleich mit Rahmen, Gabel oder Vorbau- Bruch rechnen muß; solange man es nich wirklich xtrem übertreibt.

Aus unserer Erfahrung mit unsren Leihbikes im täglichen Race- Alltag; die liegen so im 250- 400 Bereich und wir haben auch immer noch npa alte teils sehr einfache, umgebaute Freestyler mit im Einsatz fürs Training; da geht nix kaputt!!!! außer normale Verschleißteile, wie zB Griffe Und gute Pflege/Wartung hilft schon wahnsinnig für den Erhalt des Bikes. Wer mit nem losen Steuersatz oder Lagerspiel rumfährt, muß sich nich wundern, wenn hinterher alles kaputt is.




Bremen1971 schrieb:


> Bei der Bike-Allianz war ich schon, ebenso bei BOC und STADLER und alle  sagen mir, dass ein 19,5er, 20er, ein 20,5er etc. alle zu groß seien.



Mit der Größe haben die Händler und Rise absolut recht! Die ursprünglichen 18,75" warn schon wirklich nicht so schlecht und dann ma schaun wie er wächst.

Eine Erfahrung die, die Eltern bei uns auch gemacht haben:

Teures Markenrad kaufen kann sich, wenn man in dem Alter oder früher einsteigt, lohnen, wenn das Kind evtl. dann aussteigt oder n neues gößeres Rad braucht, weil man das garantiert mit nem guten Wiederverkauf wieder los wird.



@Daniel: Genau, Support your local Dealer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremen1971 (23. April 2012)

So... 
nach reichlicher Recherche, würden wir uns für ein FELT Ethic entscheiden. 

Alle Wünsche meines Sohnes und die Ansprüche eines besorgten Vaters scheinen mir hier in einem adäquaten Paket zu einem fairen Preis geschnürt zu sein:

Übersetzung 25:9
Dreiteilige Kurbel,
20 Zoll Oberrohr, 
360-Grad-Rotor
relativ kräftige Bremsen

Was ich nicht einschätzen kann ist die Qualität der Laufräder - reichen die Single-Wall-Felgen aus? Uns wie steht es um die Naben - laufen die weich und halten die?


----------



## RISE (23. April 2012)

Naja, wie gesagt, bei dem aktuellen Gewicht dÃ¼rfte da erstmal kaum was kaputt gehen. Da sollten die Felgen sicherlich reichen. Die Naben laufen garantiert auch einigermaÃen gut und mit ein bisschen Pflege auch lange. Aber Achtung: laut Spezifikationen hat das Rad vorne auch noch ne 14mm Achsaufnahme. Das ist zwar deutlich stabiler, aber da sich in den letzten Jahren herausgestellt hat, das eigentlich fÃ¼r fast alle Aktionen 10mm reichen, sieht es da schlecht aus mit Ersatzteilen, falls da mal die Nabe oder Gabel kaputt geht. SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kann man aber auch auf Gebrauchtteile und/oder Adapter zurÃ¼ckgreifen.

Wenn das 20" Oberrohr ok ist und ihr auf den Rotor verzichten kÃ¶nnt (braucht man eigentlich nur bei Barspins / Tailwhips), werfe ich mal noch das Fit Aitken 1 in den Raum. Hat eigentlich alles, was das Felt auch hat, nur eben keinen Rotor, ist dafÃ¼r aber auch noch 1kg leichter, dafÃ¼r aber auch mit 499â¬ deutlich teurer. der Gewichtspekt ist evtl. nicht zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Subrosa hat ansonsten auch noch ein Rad mit 19.5" Oberrohr. 

Generell sind bei RÃ¤dern mit Rotoren noch deine BastelkÃ¼nste gefragt, denn erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã sind die von Haus aus so eingestellt, das die Bremse nur mÃ¤Ãig funktioniert. Bzw. ist das eigentlich generell bei BMX - Bremsen so, aber mit ein paar Einstellungen (ist im How to Thread erklÃ¤rt, falls es Unklarheiten gibt) holt man das Optimum aus der Bremse raus. Ist halt die Frage, ob ihr euch einen fummeligen Rotor antun wollt, der wie gesagt auch vom fahrtechnischen Aspekt nur bei mehreren Rotationen des Lenkers sinnvoll ist. 

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom Fit.







Und die Spezifikation: http://fitbikeco.com/aitken-1-black/

Das hat auch SB Lager am Tretlager und Hinterrad, die HR Nabe dÃ¼rfte ein Joytech Klon sein, der sehr hÃ¤ufig verbaut wird und unscheinbar, aber zuverlÃ¤ssig arbeitet.


----------



## Bremen1971 (25. April 2012)

Die entscheidung ist gefallen - heute nachmittag besorgen wir ein Subrosa Tiro. 

Komme zu einem echt guten Kurs an das Rad - mit Ansprechpartner direkt im Stadtteil...


----------



## mtbbikerA. (6. Juni 2012)

kauf dir ein gutes gebrauchtes da haste nicht den letzten scheiß und kommst preislich gut weg


----------



## RISE (6. Juni 2012)

Ist doch schon seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## RISE (30. August 2012)

Ich stimme Daniel generell zu, verweise dich aber mal auf den User Bremen1971, der vor einiger Zeit für seinen Sohn das Subrosa Tiro besorgt hat. Möglicherweise kann er dir da auch einige Erfahrungswerte geben. 
Ansonsten gibt es inzwischen eine ganze Reihe guter Kompletträder, wobei WTP zumindest in den unteren Preisklassen technisch immer sehr gut ausgestattet sind. Die Salt Teile sind eher unscheinbar, aber sind in den meisten Fällen haltbar und absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Daniel_D (2. September 2012)

Du Dödel hast das im falschen Thread geschrieben.


----------



## vwbasti (3. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bisher hatte ich mit BMX noch gar nichts am Hut, möchte mir aber in nächster Zeit eins zulegen. Bisher fahre ich seit ca. 5 Jahren MTB Hardtail, derzeit baue ich mir ein Enduro Fully auf.
Daher ist die Kasse sehr beschränkt, es soll was gebrauchtes werden.
Ich erhoffe mir vom BMXen, sicherer auf Bikes zu werden und meine Fahrtechnik sowie Balance zu verbessern.
Ich bin 1,67m groß und wiege ~65kg, also fahrfertig max. 70kg.
Mein Hardtail hat ne Rahmengröße von 17 Zoll.

Ich bin mir bei BMX mit den Rahmengrößen sehr unsicher. Es geht da ja von 16-20 Zoll. Die kleinen Größen sind für Kinder, 20 Zoll für Erwachsene, kann man das so sagen? Dann stand im ersten Post dieses Threads, dass die Oberrohrlänge sehr wichtig ist. Aufgrund meiner Körpergröße ist mein Oberkörper nicht so lang , also ist eher ein kurzes Oberrohr empfehlenswert? 

In meiner Nähe habe ich zwei Angebote aufgetan, sind die zu empfehlen?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...utnic,-proper,-profile-,wtp,-pro-bik/76404539

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bmx-rad-20-zoll/76399937


----------



## alli333i (3. September 2012)

vwbasti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bisher hatte ich mit BMX noch gar nichts am Hut, möchte mir aber in nächster Zeit eins zulegen. Bisher fahre ich seit ca. 5 Jahren MTB Hardtail, derzeit baue ich mir ein Enduro Fully auf.
> Daher ist die Kasse sehr beschränkt, es soll was gebrauchtes werden.
> ...





Das erste ist weit über deinem budget, das zweite totaler schrott!
Ich hab grad keine zeit, wenn bis heute abend hier kein anderer was postet dann geb ich dir nachher ne kurze einführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (3. September 2012)

Schau mal nach meinem Anfängerleitfaden im "www.bmx-forum.com" dort steht auch alles drin, was du wissen musst. 

Richtig, BMX Räder haben eine Größe von 20", die kleineren Räder sind nur, damit Kinder auf dem Rad ein ähnliches Gefühl bekommen, wie ein Erwachsener auf einem Erwachsenen BMX.

Gebraucht, gut und schön, aber es gibt auch gebraucht unglaublich günstige Räder für 500 Euro, einfach weil sie neu 1500 gekostet haben. Deswegen müsstest du mir schon dein Budget verraten. Ich schätze 150 Euro musst du für ein gebrauchtes ernsthaftes BMX investieren. Also im alleruntersten Fall. Rechne bei einem Alu MTB Hardtail die Federgabel und die Schaltung weg und du hast ungefähr den Preis eines BMX Rades. Würdest du ein MTB für 100 Euro kaufen? Nur wenn es vom Laster gefallen ist vermutlich. 

bezogen auf deine Links
Das hier im Notfall
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bmx-gt-bike/73855080
Das hier ist richtig gut für den Preis, aber vermutlich heiß
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/wethepeople-bmx/69339415
Das hier ist extrem altmodisch aber auch nicht übel
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...d-braun-dirt-bike-von-haro-20,3-zoll/76170577
Das hier ist gerade so fahrbar aber eben an der Grenze zu Murks
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ase-kupfer-metallic-effekt-gabel-rot/75222252
ebenfalls sehr altmodisch im vergleich zu den anderen kein Schnäppchen
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/eastern-bmx-bike/73739107

Also Budget heftig aufstocken, oder einfach noch warten.


----------



## vwbasti (4. September 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Das erste ist weit über deinem budget, [...]



Moin, ich hoffe hier ist grad jemand online. Da scheint sich ein Schnäppchen anzubahnen, offensichtlich ein Notverkauf.
Er verkaufts auf eBay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120980536867&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

Soll ich zuschlagen? Wieviel ist es ungefähr wert?

Edit:
So, ist für 300 rausgegangen. Das war mir dann doch zuviel. Wollte so um 150 Euro in die Hand nehmen. 
@ Daniel D: Wo kann ich deinen Leitfaden finden? Kannst du den Link posten?


----------



## Daniel_D (5. September 2012)

bitte: http://www.bmx-forum.com/t/139516/anf-nger-leitfaden-2012-anf-nger-schaut-hier-rein


----------



## RISE (6. September 2012)

FÃ¼r 150â¬ wird es selbst bei gebrauchten RÃ¤dern schwer.


----------



## Svenzon (10. September 2012)

Hi...



RISE schrieb:


> Für 150 wird es selbst bei gebrauchten Rädern schwer.


Würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten.

Neulich habe ich mir ein Trust '08 geholt für 125,- plus Versand und bin damit sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.
Klar, dass ich aber auch schon einige Teile gewechselt hab'...macht ja auch Spass.
Das muss man aber nicht. Mit dem Rad hätte man theoretisch auch original fahren können...und das nicht schlecht.

Also, wenn man eine Weile die Augen offen hält, findet man jedenfalls was zu dem Preis.


----------



## JAYJUS (3. Oktober 2012)

Schau dich mal bei chain rum da gibt es immer gute angebote einfach auf google chain eingeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darksecret (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin.
Bin mal wieder auf einem Bmx unterwegs um ein ausgleich zu haben für den Dh Sport.
Hab heute ein mega schnäpchen bekommen ein Wethepeople Curse 2013 Rad größe ist 20x20TT.
Jetzt hab ich gelesen das der Rahmen eigentlich zu klein ist für meine 1,77m - 1,79m sprich das Oberrohr könnte zu kurz sein. Aber da ich die Typischen Ausfallenden habe,könnte man doch einfach eine längere Kette kaufen und das Hr ein bisschen nach hinten ziehen oder ? Damit das Rad etwas laufruhiger wird.

Gruss
Ps: Das Rad soll nur bisschen in der Wicked gefahren werden


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2012)

Damit änderst du zwar den Radstand, bei modernen Ausfallenden liegt der Einstellbereich dafür aufgrund kleiner Ausfallenden aber meist so bei max. 1,5cm. Entscheidender fürs Fahrverhalten wären nebenher eigentlich fast alle anderen Dinge wie Oberrohrlänge, Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe. 20" ist definitiv zu kurz, aber manche mögen das so.


----------



## Darksecret (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort 
Ja ich möchte erst mal wieder langsam die Standard sachen üben,wie Tailtap etc.bin das letzte mal 2001 Bmx gefahren  hat sich viel verändert in der Zeit .
Und wenn es wieder etwas höher hinaus geht,kann man immer noch ein 21" Rahmen holen


----------



## cauw (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das Eastern Traildigger (Serienausstattung) fÃ¼r einen AnfÃ¤nger zugebrauchen?
Bj. 2010 fÃ¼r 220â¬, und ist es den Preis wert?
FÃ¼r eine kurze EinschÃ¤tzung wÃ¤re ich sehr Dankbar. 

GruÃ Cauw


----------



## Blubblz (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, doch. Sieht ganz vernÃ¼nftig aus, ich weiÃ nur jetzt nicht ob die Kassette, wie die vordere Nabe, auch gedichtete Lager hat, oder aber offene. Wenn offene wirst du da nach na gewissen Zeit was neues holen mÃ¼ssen. Ich denke aber sind gedichtet. Lenker muss nach einer Weile auch, weil der halt aus diesem Hi-ten-Zeugs is. Aber das sollte eigentlich eine gute Weile dauern, solltest das halt nur nicht wie verrÃ¼ckt umher schmeiÃen. Aber das sollte man ja so oder so nicht. FÃ¼r den Preis ist das auf jeden Fall ein klasse Teil. Ich weiÃ zwar nicht was es mal gekostet hat, aber ich denke, dass es Ã¤hnlich viel war, wie die neuen Traildigger-Modelle und die liegen bei ca 440â¬. Den Preis ist es allemal wert.

LG Blubblz


----------



## cauw (7. Dezember 2012)

Danke Blubbz für die Einschätzung, da bin ich wieder einen Schritt weiter. 

Gruß 
Cauw


----------



## leonek (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

suche für meinen Sohn 138cm ein Einsteiger-Bike. Welches der drei würdet ihr empfehlen:

1. Radio Dice
2. KHE Park Two
3. Felt Base 18.5

Schon mal Danke
leonek


----------



## huhue (20. März 2013)

Von den dreien auf jeden Fall das KHE, da es das einzige mit 3-teiliger Kurbel ist. Einteilige Kurbeln sind Schice!

Alternativ noch ein paar Kröten drauflegen und ein wethepeople Curse kaufen. Dann hat mann fast durchgehend Teile dran die auch etwas länger spass machen.

Oder nach Vorjahresmodellen im Ausverkauf schauen, das macht im Moment am meisten sinn...

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## leonek (20. März 2013)

huhue schrieb:


> Von den dreien auf jeden Fall das KHE, da es das einzige mit 3-teiliger Kurbel ist. Einteilige Kurbeln sind Schice!
> 
> Alternativ noch ein paar Kröten drauflegen und ein wethepeople Curse kaufen. Dann hat mann fast durchgehend Teile dran die auch etwas länger spass machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke für für die Antwort. Das Wethepeople Curse habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Bin mir aber wegen der Größe nicht sicher es hat ein 20" Oberrohr und das KHE 19". Vielleicht kannst du dazu noch was sagen. 
Danke


----------



## leonek (20. März 2013)

Hi

habe noch eins für einen top Preis gefunden und zwar das KHE 25TH. Das einzige was mich stört, ist das Gewicht. Es ist mit 12,9kg im Vergleich zum KHE Park Two mit 11,2kg relativ schwer. Meint ihr es ist trotzdem eine Option muss mich nämlich mit dem Bestellen beeilen. Das wethepeople Curse gefällt mir zwar am besten aber es fällt leider raus. Wenn ich das nämlich richtig sehe, kann man keine Vorderradbremse montieren. Und ich denke am Anfang ist sie wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (21. März 2013)

Das mit der Vorderradbremse ist je nach Alter natürlich ein Argument.
Mann kann zwar auch an eine Gabel ohne Sockel eine Frontbremse montieren, aber da gibt es kaum brauchbare Modelle (Odyssey Pitbull).

Wegen der OR länge würde ich schon sagen das man auch ein 20"er nehmen kann, die Kids wachsen ja doch relativ schnell, und 138 ist ja schon fast groß genug. Tabelle

Ansonsten, wenn es leicht werden soll, ist ein Racer ohnehin die bessere Wahl!

Ciao
Daniel
http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/KHE-BMX-Bikes/KHE-25th-Bmx-Bike-Fahrrad-kaufen.html


----------



## konsti-d (21. März 2013)

mein Beitrag soll jetzt weniger das Vernünftige als vielmehr die Bedürfnisse des Kindes beleuchten:

-die Bremse vorne muss spätestens nach dem ersten Skateparkbesuch ab, die anderen fahren sogar oft ganz ohne Bremse und vorne hat schon mal gar keiner eine
-mit dem integrierten Rotor am Rahmen, der zugegebenermaßen echt hässlich ist, wird er nur verarscht werden
-das WTP hat ganz coole Farben und sieht top aus, Khe Park Two sieht auch gut aus

Qualität von WTP-Kompletträdern soll sehr gut sein, nicht umsonst fahren die so viele zur Zeit. Macht man sicher nichts falsch.
Das WTP hat die Teile, die stärksten belastet werden aus Cromo-Stahl, Unterrohr und Gabelschaft, was wahrscheinlich einen großen Unterschied bzgl. der Stabilität macht, alle teuren Räder sind komplett aus Cromo. Die Kurbel am Curse ist auch kürzer, mit Sicherheit sehr sinnvoll für kleine Fahrer.
Kurz: Ich würde sicher das WTP nehmen, das wär mir einfach wohler und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es dem Kleinen besser gefällt.

Die Sache mit der Größe ist natürlich schwer in dem Alter, sollte halt eher nen kleinen Ticken zu groß als zu klein sein, kleiner wird er wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## leonek (21. März 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> mein Beitrag soll jetzt weniger das Vernünftige als vielmehr die Bedürfnisse des Kindes beleuchten:
> 
> -die Bremse vorne muss spätestens nach dem ersten Skateparkbesuch ab, die anderen fahren sogar oft ganz ohne Bremse und vorne hat schon mal gar keiner eine
> -mit dem integrierten Rotor am Rahmen, der zugegebenermaßen echt hässlich ist, wird er nur verarscht werden
> ...




OK da muss ich dir Recht geben außerdem war das Gold auch nicht so mein Fall. Dann fällt wohl die Entscheidung zwischen dem wethepeople Curse und dem Redline Recon.


----------



## konsti-d (21. März 2013)

grad gesehen: die Übersetzung beim Park Two ist Schrott, bei 25:14 musste ganz schön schnell reintreten um voranzukommen.

Redline ist ziemlich gleichwertig, denk ich.
Da ist nur der Vorbau eher lang, wodurch es sich ruhiger/träger lenkt, und der Lenker ist sehr niedrig, an sich kein Problem, aber der Trend geht zum Riesenlenker im Moment, da musst dem kleinen vermutlich bald nen neuen kaufen

Musst dir noch das editierte anschauen, ist auch ned unwesentlich.


----------



## bmxserdar27 (27. März 2013)

good bmx hoffman


----------



## ulf1337 (5. Juni 2013)

Hey,
ein Bekannter möchte mit dem BMX'en anfangen und würde sehr günstig an einen 20.75" Mankind Justice Rahmen kommen. Ist dieser Rahmen für Anfänger geeignet und kann man damit gut dirt *und* street fahren?

Grüße


----------



## Blubblz (5. Juni 2013)

Zum Street fahren ist der nichts, beim dirt-fahren lässt sich drüber streiten, aber ich denke is auch eher nichts.
 Ich würde mich nach einem anderen Rahmen umschauen.


----------



## ulf1337 (6. Juni 2013)

Hmm okey. Woher hast du diese Informationen? Dachte gerade für street wär er gut.

Grüße


----------



## R.C. (6. Juni 2013)

ulf1337 schrieb:


> ein Bekannter möchte mit dem BMX'en anfangen und würde sehr günstig an einen 20.75" Mankind Justice Rahmen kommen. Ist dieser Rahmen für Anfänger geeignet und kann man damit gut dirt *und* street fahren?



Das ist ein Parkrahmen (geht fuer Street genauso) mit rel. kurzem Hinterbau und hohem Tretlager (1.8") (und haesslich kurzem Sitzrohr von 6.25" , fuer Dirt wohl nicht so besonders geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chain-Rider (10. Juni 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde mir gerne ein leichtes, aktuelles Rad zusammenbauen. Habe momentan nur nicht das Geld fÃ¼r ein gutes Rad, darum dachte ich mir ob es
nicht ein Komplettrad gibt das ihr mir empfehlen kÃ¶nnt wo der Rahmen Spitze ist und die anbauteile eher schlecht auf das ich nach und nach aufbauen kann? HÃ¤tte max. 300â¬ zur verfÃ¼gung!
Danke


----------



## Blubblz (12. Juni 2013)

Für das Geld wirds schwer was zu finden. Könntest dir für die 300 Ecken nen Rahmen kaufen und dann nach und nach den aufbauen, oder gebraucht nach was suchen (schau hier in den Bikemarkt, bzw den Verkauf-Gesuche-Thread).

Und nochmal zum Mankind und Straße: Nein. 
Quelle meiner Infos is übrigens die eigene Erfahrung damit. Das Teil fährt sich unangenehm und sieht nicht sehr Peg-tauglich aus(ist es auch nicht, es sei denn man bleibt im Skatepark damit)


----------



## dirtrider90 (13. Juni 2013)

Chain-Rider schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne ein leichtes, aktuelles Rad zusammenbauen. Habe momentan nur nicht das Geld für ein gutes Rad, darum dachte ich mir ob es
> nicht ein Komplettrad gibt das ihr mir empfehlen könnt wo der Rahmen Spitze ist und die anbauteile eher schlecht auf das ich nach und nach aufbauen kann? Hätte max. 300 zur verfügung!
> Danke



schau mal in das "verkaufe/gesuche-thema", ich hab da wirklich was SEHR passendes für dich. mit top aftermarketrahmen und guten anbauteilen, gut 10kg. wie neu mit garantie etc!


----------



## morituri (8. September 2013)

Hey,

ich will mit bmxen anfangen. fahren will ich street, dirt und pumptracks. 
jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir ein 24" bmx oder 20" bmx holen soll. 
was würdet ihr denn empfehlen, gibt es einen vorteil den man beim 24" bmx gegenüber dem 20" hat?

was könnt ihr denn zwischen 400-500 euro empfehlen?


----------



## lingos (6. November 2013)

Hi

ich möchte auch gern mit bmx anfangen und habe mich auch schon informiert. Nun ist mein Frage welches bmx soll ich mir hollen eins von Felt oder reicht auch eins von Haro, die sind nämlich hier sehr günstig zu erwerben.

Liebe Grüße Lingos


----------



## alli333i (8. November 2013)

Kommt vor allem immer auf dein Gewicht an. 

Wenn du schwer bist (so ab 80kg etwa) solltest du auf jeden Fall drauf achten, dass der Rahmen komplett aus *Cro*m*Mo*lybdän Stahl gefertigt ist. Je nach Budget trifft dies natürlich auch auf Gabel und Kurbeln zu. 

Kurbeln sollten stets dreiteilig sein. Heiß, du hast die Achse und zwei Kurbelarme, die du von beiden Seiten anschraubst. so kannst du auch nur Die Kurbel(n) oder nur die Achse tauschen, falls nötig.

Bei den Felgen ist es meines erachtens so, dass du bei wenig Budget dann eben etwas "massiveres" brauchst, damit das hält. heißt im Klartext: Breite Felge, mehr Speichen. wiegt natürlich, aber hält!

Abschließend noch: Felt war schon immer OK für den Einstieg. Haros sieht man auch ab und an, ich persönlich kann zu deren Qualität jedoch nichts beisteuern.

Und natürlich noch die Devise Nummer eins: Mache stets eine Probefahrt! Allein schon wegen Rahmenlänge sowie Kurbel- und Bremsverhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool racer (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen.

Generell gibt es zu überlegen, fahre ich Race oder Freestyle.
Beide _Größen_ haben eins gemeinsam: Es ist eigentlich egal wie groß und schwer ich bin.

Bei Rennmaschinen kann man generell sagen, dass die 24er ruhiger liegen und somit geschmeidiger laufen.

Ob Alu oder 4130 Chrome Moly (am besten) ist eigentlich auch egal, denn wenn ich unsanft fahre, brechen auch die Nähte (und Rohre) vom 4130..

Deswegen gilt, kaufe was gefällt (das hilft dir unbewusst) und fange mit Manuals an; lerne auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren bis du dein Gleichgewicht kennst und lerne Bunnys.

Wenn "du" das kannst, halten beide "Verbundstoffe" und "du" wirst schauen, dass dein Bike leichter werden soll (insofern kannst du da bares Geld sparen/bzw. im Vorfeld ins Richtige investieren).

Unterm Strich schaute ich immer auf die Oberrohrlänge (bei 20er und 24ern) und selbst da wars zuweilen unterschiedlich, also..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odn5AtuUzk0"]Indoor Manualling on BMX Bike - Day 3 Edit - YouTube[/nomedia] kann helfen


----------



## kurt1975 (27. Mai 2014)

Nimm das Felt Ethic!


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (5. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage
Will mir ein bmx zulegen
http://www.kunstform.org/de/felt-fuse-2015-bmx-rad-p-6885

Oder
http://www.kunstform.org/de/united-bikes-martinez-expert-freecoaster-2015-bmx-rad-p-7110

Bei welchem is das preisleistung Verhältnis am besten ???


----------



## ciao (8. Mai 2019)

HI Jungs, möchte meinem Sohnemann (5 Jahre alt und absoluter Einsteiger) ein BMX kaufen. Wir wollen dann gemeinsam ein bisschen im Dirtpark, Pumptrack rumrollen. Nix wildes, nur ein bisschen zum Einstieg rumrollen...
Dieses Bike steht in unserer Nachbarschaft zum abholen bereit. Totaler Schrott oder reichts zum starten? Ich habe im BMX Bereich leider gar keine Ahnung...Danke euch schon mal.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Xyz79 (21. Oktober 2022)

Mein 11 Jähriger möchte gerne neben seinem  Enduro ein BMX um mal ein paar Spielereien zu üben. 
Taugt das Ding? Hab mich nie mit dem Thema BMX beschäftigt.








						BMX Rad Alu KHE BLACK JACK 20 Zoll 10,2kg
					

→ Das Black Jack ist eins unserer neuen 20" Aluminium Bikes! Es ist extrem leicht, was das Fahren immens…




					www.khebikes.com


----------



## warsaw (23. Oktober 2022)

Schau mal ob da was dabei ist:






						BMX Räder - BMX-Shop PARANO-GARAGE - first class bmx-mailorder -
					

Du suchst das passende BMX-Rad? Wir haben es! Egal ob Anfänger oder Profi, egal welche Disziplin, hier findest du eine exklusive Auswahl an BMX- Rädern von




					parano-garage.de
				




die haben auch in der Preisklasse gute Teile verbaut. 

Denke die können Dir auch sagen welche Größe bzw. Oberrohrlänge passt


----------



## Xyz79 (24. Oktober 2022)

warsaw schrieb:


> Schau mal ob da was dabei ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besten Dank. 
Werde ich mal schauen


----------

